# Why many conservatives find education dangerous



## citygator

A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic. 

_There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*





__





						Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
					





					mtstandard.com


----------



## harmonica

citygator blacks graduate at much lower rates ..blacks are liberals


----------



## TNHarley

Ummm you regressive illiberals answer to everything is "da gubmit"
You wingers are so similar its amazing how you arent best friends.


----------



## harmonica

citygator
all libs
not 1, or 2, or 5, but DOZENS --screwing over the CHILDREN











						Atlanta Public Schools cheating scandal - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## citygator

harmonica said:


> citygator blacks graduate at much lower rates ..blacks are liberals


Bees can fly backwards.


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> citygator blacks graduate at much lower rates ..blacks are liberals


This is a great example of what he means. Graduation rates have little to do with being educated. You can cheat your way through school and graduate.


----------



## harmonica

citygator I just destroyed your OP
hahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Oh BS, stick to actually teaching children the three Rs and leave the CRT, homo/trans crap, social this and that out of it.


----------



## Moonglow

harmonica said:


> citygator blacks graduate at much lower rates ..blacks are liberals


Damn that Ben Carson! I knew Allen West was a damn liberal..


----------



## Moonglow

SassyIrishLass said:


> Oh BS, stick to actually teaching children the three Rs and leave the CRT, homo/trans crap, social this and that out of it.


You do know that one of the "R"'s is misspelled?


----------



## harmonica

Asclepias 
HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Moonglow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS, stick to actually teaching children the three Rs and leave the CRT, homo/trans crap, social this and that out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that one of the "R"'s is misspelled?
Click to expand...


Get lost, twerp. Your trolling is ridiculous


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> citygator blacks graduate at much lower rates ..blacks are liberals











						Sub-Saharan African Immigrants in the U.S. Are Often More Educated Than Those in Top European Destinations
					

Sub-Saharan immigrants in the United States are also more highly educated than the U.S. native born population.




					www.pewresearch.org
				












						Immigrants from Africa Boast Higher Education Levels Than Overall U.S. Population
					

Learn more from New American Economy




					www.newamericaneconomy.org


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous


Nowhere near as much as whites and asians cheat.









						Unpacking the August SAT Cheating Scandal
					

The College Board and ACT, Inc. have to stop recycling tests. It’s that simple. Earlier this week news Continue reading…




					www.applerouth.com


----------



## Moonglow

SassyIrishLass said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS, stick to actually teaching children the three Rs and leave the CRT, homo/trans crap, social this and that out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that one of the "R"'s is misspelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get lost, twerp. Your trolling is ridiculous
Click to expand...

It's factual which is why I always ignored what they wanted to teach us.


----------



## harmonica

SassyIrishLass 
...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!! 
HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## harmonica

Asclepias said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere near as much as whites and asians cheat.
Click to expand...

it's RIGHT there in the link--you can't babble shit it


----------



## BluesLegend

Meanwhile Dem failures graduate Dems in Dem cities who can't read, write, or do basic math. OH SNAP that's gonna leave a mark on prissy stuck up pointy headed liberal snobs.


----------



## Papageorgio

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


I'm conservative, I don't think that way. I know other conservatives that would agree with me and not you. Maybe, if you didn't use a left wing lowbrow op-ed piece you could actually talk and discuss. The only real purpose of this thread is to flame. What an uneducated and childish thread you started.


----------



## BluesLegend

harmonica said:


> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


It's hilarious dumb ass Dems start threads like this when their Dem run school systems are giant failures in spite of sky high school taxes and spending $20k a year on each student.


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere near as much as whites and asians cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's RIGHT there in the link--you can't babble shit it
Click to expand...

Mine is right there in the link too.


----------



## BS Filter

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


Conservatives love and encourage education.  We abhor indoctrination.  You're confused.


----------



## BluesLegend

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


Lets score your post...lie, ridiculous, lie, stupid, lie. Pathetic.


----------



## Asclepias

BS Filter said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives love and encourage education.  We abhor indoctrination.  You're confused.
Click to expand...

*"Conservatives love and encourage education. "  *


----------



## Ringtone

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


Stinking Pile of Manure Alert!


----------



## Meathead

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


Brainwashing is what's dangerous.


----------



## themirrorthief

citygator so why do liberals say black schools are failing  arent they getting that awesome liberal education you bragged about


----------



## Asclepias

themirrorthief said:


> citygator so why do liberals say black schools are failing  arent they getting that awesome liberal education you bragged about


Youre obviously confused. Blacks as a group get a worse education unless they are in a good school district. Almost as bad as conservatives.


----------



## Hellbilly

harmonica said:


> blacks are liberals


Wrong as usual.









						List of African-American Republicans - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Asclepias

Conservatives hate education because it forces them to consider thoughts other than the ones they were given by Drumpf.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Q: If Jane has three apples and Dick takes two of them how many apples does Jane have?
A: Dick is a racist.


----------



## otto105

harmonica said:


> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Here is the listing of states with fewest college degrees in population.


Mississippi.
Louisiana.
New Mexico.
Kentucky.
Alabama.
Arkansas.
Nevada.
West Virginia.


----------



## otto105

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Q: If Jane has three apples and Dick takes two of them how many apples does Jane have?
> A: Dick is a racist.


 A: One day Jane is going to leave that white fat ass husband.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


What they hate is delusional social bullshit that has no place in education.


----------



## Asclepias

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Q: If Jane has three apples and Dick takes two of them how many apples does Jane have?
> A: Dick is a racist.


This is a great example of conservative lack of education.


----------



## Anathema

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic


As a Conservative I have serious issues with over-education in our current school system as well as slanted education (at both ends of the spectrum).


----------



## Skylar

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com




Conservatives in many cases find the entire scientific method to be unreliable. Their preferred method of reasoning is to come to a firm, bold conclusion. And then no matter what, stick with it....regardless of evidence or consequence.

This they call 'consistency'.

The actual scientific method requires testing your own conclusions and changing them as new evidence comes in. Thus, your position often changes over time as our understanding is refined by new information.

This they call 'unreliable'.

Education is a threat to their entire paradigm.....as it is, by its very nature, the introduction of new information. And new info and new evidence has no place in their reasoning process. Only their conclusion, which they ride to the grave.

Generally speaking, the less you know the better you are at being a conservative.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Conservatives think education is dangerous?  Liberals are convinced that math is racist.   Music notes are racist.  Getting correct answers is racist.


----------



## Asclepias

The very definition of conservative tells you the problem. 

"Why learn that new fangled stuff when the old stuff works just fine Paw?"









						Study finds those with graduate education are far more liberal than peers
					

Study finds those with graduate education not only lean more to the left than do other Americans, but have done so increasingly in the last two decades.




					www.insidehighered.com


----------



## protectionist

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


It is once you learn how to THINK LEFTIST (aka "brainwashing-for those too dumb to see that it is happening to them)") you are less able to think with common sense, and are more apt to succumb to DUPE talk.

In social affairs, the more MISeducated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs.  Masters and Phd levels are the worst.

Most focused people in social affairs, are those without ANY college, although even these people have been miseducated (and under-educated) at the high school levels also, especially if attending public schools, rampant with liberal brainwashed "teachers".


----------



## Asclepias

otto105 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the listing of states with fewest college degrees in population.
> 
> 
> Mississippi.
> Louisiana.
> New Mexico.
> Kentucky.
> Alabama.
> Arkansas.
> Nevada.
> West Virginia.
Click to expand...

Let me guess. All conservative states?


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Nowhere near as much as whites and asians cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unpacking the August SAT Cheating Scandal
> 
> 
> The College Board and ACT, Inc. have to stop recycling tests. It’s that simple. Earlier this week news Continue reading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.applerouth.com


Whites and Asians don't cheat, because they don't need to, they aren't dum dums.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Let me guess. All conservative states?


To their credit.  The less people enrolled in leftist loon factories, the better.


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> citygator I just destroyed your OP
> hahhahahahahahahaha



No you didnt. Not at all.


----------



## otto105

protectionist said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is once you learn how to THINK LEFTIST (aka "brainwashing-for those too dumb to see that it is happening to them)") you are less able to think with common sense, and are more apt to succumb to DUPE talk.
> 
> In social affairs, the more MISeducated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs.  Masters and Phd levels are the worst.
> 
> Most focused people in social affairs, are those without ANY college, although even these people have been miseducated (and under-educated) at the high school levels also, especially if attending public schools, rampant with liberal brainwashed "teachers".
Click to expand...

Another example of faulty conservative conclusion making.


----------



## protectionist

The more formal academic education (especially in public universities) you have, the less grasp of reality you have.


----------



## Asclepias

Anathema said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic
> 
> 
> 
> As a Conservative I have serious issues with over-education in our current school system as well as slanted education (at both ends of the spectrum).
Click to expand...

*"As a Conservative I have serious issues with over-education in our current school system"*

Please explain.


----------



## otto105

Asclepias said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the listing of states with fewest college degrees in population.
> 
> 
> Mississippi.
> Louisiana.
> New Mexico.
> Kentucky.
> Alabama.
> Arkansas.
> Nevada.
> West Virginia.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess. All conservative states?
Click to expand...

Nope 75%, so you can stop guessing.


----------



## otto105

protectionist said:


> The more formal academic education (especially in public universities) you have, the less grasp of reality you have.


More faulty conservative old guy thinking.

Shouldn't you be watching your yard for kids?


----------



## struth

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


couple of points,  the op-ed either intentionally lies or simply is uneducated to the facts.  The Gov didn’t ban CRT from FL classrooms.  The Board of Education banned it from grade school where it has no bases to be taught.  It certainly can be taught in colleges.


----------



## Skylar

Tipsycatlover said:


> Conservatives think education is dangerous?  Liberals are convinced that math is racist.   Music notes are racist.  Getting correct answers is racist.



And yet you guys continue to whine and snivel about 'indoctrination' when people are merely informed of actual history, actual science, actual evidence.

Teaching kids about say, real estate redlining, or Washington advocating the beating of his slaves, or the Tuskegee experiments, or the 1921 Tulsa Race Massacre.....and you guys shit your pants that children are being taught to 'hate America'.

You don't argue that these things didn't happen.....only that we shouldn't teach kids about them.

As I said.....the less education you have, the better you are at being a conservative.


----------



## BluesLegend

Asclepias said:


> Conservatives hate education because it forces them to consider thoughts other than the ones they were given by Drumpf.


You lie. Most of you dumb asses on the left can't balance a checkbook or change a tire. No wonder so many of you end up on the public dole mooching off taxpayers. Get a real job losers.


----------



## Asclepias

BluesLegend said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives hate education because it forces them to consider thoughts other than the ones they were given by Drumpf.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie. Most of you dumb asses on the left can't balance a checkbook or change a tire. No wonder so many of you end up on the public dole mooching off taxpayers. Get a real job losers.
Click to expand...

*"can't balance a checkbook or change a tire"*

Thats a different kind of education. The OP is referring to one that requires thinking instead of rote memorization.  Conservatives hate actual thinking. It gives them a headache.


----------



## Skylar

struth said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couple of points,  the op-ed either intentionally lies or simply is uneducated to the facts.  The Gov didn’t ban CRT from FL classrooms.  The Board of Education banned it from grade school where it has no bases to be taught.  It certainly can be taught in colleges.
Click to expand...


Are you sure?

_"Gov. Ron DeSantis signed three education bills Tuesday that direct how civics is taught in Florida public schools and universities, including one bill that seeks to assess "viewpoint diversity" on college campuses.

The three bills — House Bill 5, House Bill 233 and Senate Bill 1108 — target how civics education and debate topics will be discussed from kindergarten through higher education."_









						Gov. Ron DeSantis signs education bills on 'viewpoint diversity,' new civics curriculum in Florida
					

The bills direct how civics is taught in Florida public schools and universities, including one bill that seeks to assess "viewpoint diversity" on college campuses.



					www.naplesnews.com


----------



## Anathema

Asclepias said:


> Please explain


I’ll give you a personal example…

I knew what I was going to college for by the middle of my Sophomore year in high school. To that end I made sure to excel in Geometry. I also skipped Chemistry and took Physics my Junioryear.

As I was planning my nice, cushy Senior year schedule I got constantly harassed by teachers and guidance counselors about having chosen not to take Chenistry or Calculus. Even after having explained to them that I didn’t need them. It literally required a threat by my parents to keep the school from scheduling me into those classes.

I didn’t need those classes and didn’t want to waste my time on them. Far too often I see kids pushed to take both academic and elective classes that they don’t need or which have no applicability to what their lives are going to be after high school. Colleges are often even far worse about it.


----------



## Skylar

BluesLegend said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives hate education because it forces them to consider thoughts other than the ones they were given by Drumpf.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie. Most of you dumb asses on the left can't balance a checkbook or change a tire. No wonder so many of you end up on the public dole mooching off taxpayers. Get a real job losers.
Click to expand...

I can do both. And run a business.


----------



## B. Kidd

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com



You're not talking education. You're talking indoctrination.

Carry on, Neo-Marxist chump.....


----------



## hjmick

SassyIrishLass said:


> Oh BS, stick to actually teaching children the three Rs and leave the CRT, homo/trans crap, social this and that out of it.




And there's part of the problem, it's not "three Rs." It's one R, a W, and an A...


----------



## struth

Skylar said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couple of points,  the op-ed either intentionally lies or simply is uneducated to the facts.  The Gov didn’t ban CRT from FL classrooms.  The Board of Education banned it from grade school where it has no bases to be taught.  It certainly can be taught in colleges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> _"Gov. Ron DeSantis signed three education bills Tuesday that direct how civics is taught in Florida public schools and universities, including one bill that seeks to assess "viewpoint diversity" on college campuses.
> 
> The three bills — House Bill 5, House Bill 233 and Senate Bill 1108 — target how civics education and debate topics will be discussed from kindergarten through higher education."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gov. Ron DeSantis signs education bills on 'viewpoint diversity,' new civics curriculum in Florida
> 
> 
> The bills direct how civics is taught in Florida public schools and universities, including one bill that seeks to assess "viewpoint diversity" on college campuses.
> 
> 
> 
> www.naplesnews.com
Click to expand...

yes as it relates to CRT, as the op-ed discussed


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Liberals teach that the ancient Greeks were black.  Cleopatra was black.  King Richard  was black.  The most recent is that Eisenhower was black.  The Four Corners in the United States is the capitol of Aztlan.  The Treaty of Guadalupe is a forgery.  The Gadsen Purchase never happened. Sally Hemmings was raped by Thomas Jefferson.  Lie after lie after lie.  Then complaining that rejecting those lies is a lack of education.


----------



## Oddball

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


The left owns edumactaion, and Muricans have never been dumber.

If anyone is doing the brainwashing, it's you clowns.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Q: If Jane has three apples and Dick takes two of them how many apples does Jane have?
> A: Dick is a racist.



Jack and Jill went up the hill each with a buck and a quarter…





Jill came down with 250.  OH!


----------



## Asclepias

Anathema said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll give you a personal example…
> 
> I knew what I was going to college for by the middle of my Sophomore year in high school. To that end I made sure to excel in Geometry. I also skipped Chemistry and took Physics my Junioryear.
> 
> As I was planning my nice, cushy Senior year schedule I got constantly harassed by teachers and guidance counselors about having chosen not to take Chenistry or Calculus. Even after having explained to them that I didn’t need them. It literally required a threat by my parents to keep the school from scheduling me into those classes.
> 
> I didn’t need those classes and didn’t want to waste my time on them. Far too often I see kids pushed to take both academic and elective classes that they don’t need or which have no applicability to what their lives are going to be after high school. Colleges are often even far worse about it.
Click to expand...

But you're only one person. Their job isn't to make sure you are treated differently because you already know what you want to do.  Their job is to make sure you and the rest of the kids are exposed to as much education as possible.  Its your parents job to check that if you already know your path.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

Asclepias said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the listing of states with fewest college degrees in population.
> 
> 
> Mississippi.
> Louisiana.
> New Mexico.
> Kentucky.
> Alabama.
> Arkansas.
> Nevada.
> West Virginia.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess. All conservative states?
Click to expand...



Butbutbutbut Kansas! 
Leftists are pathetic.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

hjmick said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS, stick to actually teaching children the three Rs and leave the CRT, homo/trans crap, social this and that out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's part of the problem, it's not "three Rs." It's one R, a W, and an A...
Click to expand...


Good grief get out more. 





__





						Back to Basics? :: The three “Rs”—reading, 'riting and 'rithmetic | Applied Scholastics International
					

Find out about the missing element in schools today; the fact that educators and students have not been taught the true basics of how to study and learn. Thus students are never really taught to become self-learners. Addressing that exact problem is Applied Scholastics International, a nonprofit...




					www.appliedscholastics.org


----------



## BluesLegend

Asclepias said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives hate education because it forces them to consider thoughts other than the ones they were given by Drumpf.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie. Most of you dumb asses on the left can't balance a checkbook or change a tire. No wonder so many of you end up on the public dole mooching off taxpayers. Get a real job losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"can't balance a checkbook or change a tire"*
> 
> Thats a different kind of education. The OP is referring to one that requires thinking instead of rote memorization.  Conservatives hate actual thinking. It gives them a headache.
Click to expand...

I'm in the top 2-3% of earners, tissue? How much do you make at your government job.


----------



## BluesLegend

Skylar said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives hate education because it forces them to consider thoughts other than the ones they were given by Drumpf.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie. Most of you dumb asses on the left can't balance a checkbook or change a tire. No wonder so many of you end up on the public dole mooching off taxpayers. Get a real job losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do both. And run a business.
Click to expand...

Sell it and give all your wealth to Dems in government to manage for you. Lets us know how that works out.


----------



## Skylar

BluesLegend said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives hate education because it forces them to consider thoughts other than the ones they were given by Drumpf.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie. Most of you dumb asses on the left can't balance a checkbook or change a tire. No wonder so many of you end up on the public dole mooching off taxpayers. Get a real job losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do both. And run a business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sell it and give all your wealth to Dems in government to manage for you. Lets us know how that works out.
Click to expand...


Nope.

Remember, I'm a supporter of the *actual* democratic platform. Not the silly, panty shitting hysterics you poor conservative souls have been conned into believing is the the democratic platform.

We believe in and support business and innovation. Its why most of the tech hubs are in democratic states. And why counties that voted for Biden make up 71% of the nation's GDP.

While you and your ilk managed a paltry 29%. Economically, we're carrying you. Technologically, we're carrying you. Educationally, we're carrying you.

Hell, we can't even get you poor souls to get vaccinated with any regularity. Not one state that voted for Trump has passed the 70% COVID vaccination mark for eligible folks. Not one. Conservatives are the burden that Democrats have to carry.


----------



## Asclepias

BluesLegend said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives hate education because it forces them to consider thoughts other than the ones they were given by Drumpf.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie. Most of you dumb asses on the left can't balance a checkbook or change a tire. No wonder so many of you end up on the public dole mooching off taxpayers. Get a real job losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"can't balance a checkbook or change a tire"*
> 
> Thats a different kind of education. The OP is referring to one that requires thinking instead of rote memorization.  Conservatives hate actual thinking. It gives them a headache.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the top 2-3% of earners, tissue? How much do you make at your government job.
Click to expand...

Sure you are.  I hope you dont really expect me to believe that do you?


----------



## BluesLegend

Skylar said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives hate education because it forces them to consider thoughts other than the ones they were given by Drumpf.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie. Most of you dumb asses on the left can't balance a checkbook or change a tire. No wonder so many of you end up on the public dole mooching off taxpayers. Get a real job losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do both. And run a business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sell it and give all your wealth to Dems in government to manage for you. Lets us know how that works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Remember, I'm a supporter of the *actual* democratic platform. Not the silly, panty shitting hysterics you poor conservative souls have been conned into believing is the the democratic platform.
> 
> We believe in and support business and innovation. Its why most of the tech hubs are in democratic states. And why counties that voted for Biden make up 71% of the nation's GDP.
> 
> While you and your ilk managed a paltry 29%. Economically, we're carrying you. Technologically, we're carrying you. Educationally, we're carrying you.
Click to expand...

I pay attention to Dem actions not what they say because they LIE. So lets review, jobs killing policies that send jobs fleeing to China and Mexico. Jobs killing trade deals, ditto to China and Mexico. Tax increases. Spending increases. THOUSANDS of government regulations that again kill jobs. All backed up with a narrative of lies and intentionally dishonest spin. Summary, democrats can rot in hell.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

harmonica said:


> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous


Asslips is best left on ignore


----------



## Anathema

Asclepias said:


> But you're only one person. Their job isn't to make sure you are treated differently because you already know what you want to do. Their job is to make sure you and the rest of the kids are exposed to as much education as possible. Its your parents job to check that if you already know your path


The “One Size fits Nobody” is one of the biggest problems I have with most public school systems both today and 30 years ago.

Obviously we cannot customize 4 year schedules to every individual student. I do, however, believe that we can create “Tracks” for groups of students based on the general idea of what they see themselves doing after high school. We already have several large ones throughout the country…. Vo-Ag and Vo-Tech schools and programs.

Why do we require a student who knows they’re going into a service or retail industry job to take Physics, World Lit and 3 years of a foreign language? Likewise, why hobble the STEM college prep students with a class half-full of students who don’t want to be there or can’t do the work?

There needs to be a core “backbone” curriculum, but why can’t we give these students a better shot at getting an education they can use rather than one that uses them.


----------



## bendog

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


20 years ago more college educated self-identified as conservative than liberal









						Why Are Highly Educated Americans Getting More Liberal?
					

Today, more than half of Americans who went to graduate school are liberal. Less than one in three were in 1994.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Asclepias

Anathema said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you're only one person. Their job isn't to make sure you are treated differently because you already know what you want to do. Their job is to make sure you and the rest of the kids are exposed to as much education as possible. Its your parents job to check that if you already know your path
> 
> 
> 
> The “One Size fits Nobody” is one of the biggest problems I have with most public school systems both today and 30 years ago.
> 
> Obviously we cannot customize 4 year schedules to every individual student. I do, however, believe that we can create “Tracks” for groups of students based on the general idea of what they see themselves doing after high school. We already have several large ones throughout the country…. Vo-Ag and Vo-Tech schools and programs.
> 
> Why do we require a student who knows they’re going into a service or retail industry job to take Physics, World Lit and 3 years of a foreign language? Likewise, why hobble the STEM college prep students with a class half-full of students who don’t want to be there or can’t do the work?
> 
> There needs to be a core “backbone” curriculum, but why can’t we give these students a better shot at getting an education they can use rather than one that uses them.
Click to expand...

I agree. I found that I had to supplement my kids education and they were actually in a good school district.  I think there should be tracks for those that want them. (Students not the parents)


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Imagine believing this garbage they're teaching our kids qualifies as "education"

Ridiculous 

From "social" promotion as a substitute for actually passing to participation ribbons to teaching kids that boys aren't boys unless they want to be and so on.

Y'all have TOTALLY FUCKED UP our education system


----------



## Asclepias

bendog said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 years ago more college educated self-identified as conservative than liberal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Are Highly Educated Americans Getting More Liberal?
> 
> 
> Today, more than half of Americans who went to graduate school are liberal. Less than one in three were in 1994.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
Click to expand...

Thats right around the time I noticed conservatives were not very bright.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

Skylar said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives hate education because it forces them to consider thoughts other than the ones they were given by Drumpf.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie. Most of you dumb asses on the left can't balance a checkbook or change a tire. No wonder so many of you end up on the public dole mooching off taxpayers. Get a real job losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do both. And run a business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sell it and give all your wealth to Dems in government to manage for you. Lets us know how that works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Remember, I'm a supporter of the *actual* democratic platform. Not the silly, panty shitting hysterics you poor conservative souls have been conned into believing is the the democratic platform.
> 
> We believe in and support business and innovation. Its why most of the tech hubs are in democratic states. And why counties that voted for Biden make up 71% of the nation's GDP.
> 
> While you and your ilk managed a paltry 29%. Economically, we're carrying you. Technologically, we're carrying you. Educationally, we're carrying you.
> 
> Hell, we can't even get you poor souls to get vaccinated with any regularity. Not one state that voted for Trump has passed the 70% COVID vaccination mark for eligible folks. Not one. Conservatives are the burden that Democrats have to carry.
Click to expand...


This pure fantasy post based on nothing but feelings and MSM fed talking points is a perfect example of the indoctrination in our education system.


----------



## Skylar

BluesLegend said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives hate education because it forces them to consider thoughts other than the ones they were given by Drumpf.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie. Most of you dumb asses on the left can't balance a checkbook or change a tire. No wonder so many of you end up on the public dole mooching off taxpayers. Get a real job losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do both. And run a business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sell it and give all your wealth to Dems in government to manage for you. Lets us know how that works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Remember, I'm a supporter of the *actual* democratic platform. Not the silly, panty shitting hysterics you poor conservative souls have been conned into believing is the the democratic platform.
> 
> We believe in and support business and innovation. Its why most of the tech hubs are in democratic states. And why counties that voted for Biden make up 71% of the nation's GDP.
> 
> While you and your ilk managed a paltry 29%. Economically, we're carrying you. Technologically, we're carrying you. Educationally, we're carrying you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pay attention to Dem actions not what they say because they LIE. So lets review, jobs killing policies that send jobs fleeing to China and Mexico. Jobs killing trade deals, ditto to China and Mexico. Tax increases. Spending increases. THOUSANDS of government regulations that again kill jobs. All backed up with a narrative of lies and intentionally dishonest spin. Summary, democrats can rot in hell.
Click to expand...


Dude, you are the guys demanding that companies be taken over by the government. Not us. Your ilk is demanding that Facebook, Google, Twitter and the like*....are no longer private companies.*

This after you guys attacked our capital to try and overthrow our government. And continue to argue to this day that the VP alone gets to decide the presidential election. Not the people. Not the states. Not the electoral college. Just the VP.
*
That's all fascist as fuck. *

If you want to be judged by what you're doing, then the GOP is a corrupt cesspool of white nationalism, conspiracy delusion, nepotism, and open hatred of democracy. _Going so far as to attack our capitol building chanting 'Kill Mike Pence' to do it._

Add in all conspiracy batshit, the birtherism, the Big Lie, the opposition to global warming, vaccination, the simplest of preventative measures in masking up, your paltry contributions to our economy, and now your blatant loathing of democracy?

_You're a burden._ You're what American succeeds in spite of.


----------



## protectionist

otto105 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another example of faulty conservative conclusion making.
Click to expand...

It's an example of CORRECT conservative conclusion making, which I suspect you are too DUPED to ascertain.  The brainwashed do not know they are that.


----------



## Asclepias

Skylar said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives hate education because it forces them to consider thoughts other than the ones they were given by Drumpf.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie. Most of you dumb asses on the left can't balance a checkbook or change a tire. No wonder so many of you end up on the public dole mooching off taxpayers. Get a real job losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do both. And run a business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sell it and give all your wealth to Dems in government to manage for you. Lets us know how that works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Remember, I'm a supporter of the *actual* democratic platform. Not the silly, panty shitting hysterics you poor conservative souls have been conned into believing is the the democratic platform.
> 
> We believe in and support business and innovation. Its why most of the tech hubs are in democratic states. And why counties that voted for Biden make up 71% of the nation's GDP.
> 
> While you and your ilk managed a paltry 29%. Economically, we're carrying you. Technologically, we're carrying you. Educationally, we're carrying you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pay attention to Dem actions not what they say because they LIE. So lets review, jobs killing policies that send jobs fleeing to China and Mexico. Jobs killing trade deals, ditto to China and Mexico. Tax increases. Spending increases. THOUSANDS of government regulations that again kill jobs. All backed up with a narrative of lies and intentionally dishonest spin. Summary, democrats can rot in hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are the guys demanding that companies be taken over by the government. Not us. Your ilk is demanding that Facebook, Google, Twitter and the like*....are no longer private companies.*
> 
> This after you guys attacked our capital to try and overthrow our government. And continue to argue to this day that the VP alone gets to decide the presidential election. Not the people. Not the states. Not the electoral college. Just the VP.
> 
> *That's all fascist as fuck. *
> 
> If you want to be judged by what you're doing, then the GOP is a corrupt cesspool of white nationalism, conspiracy delusion, nepotism, and open hatred of democracy. _Going so far as to attack our capitol building chanting 'Kill Mike Pence' to do it._
> 
> Add in all conspiracy batshit, the birtherism, the Big Lie, the opposition to global warming, vaccination, the simplest of preventative measures in masking up, your paltry contributions to our economy, and now your blatant loathing of democracy?
> 
> _You're a burden._ You're what American succeeds in spite of.
Click to expand...

Its like they dont realize the 1rst amendment doesnt apply to private companies.


----------



## blackhawk

There is a difference between education and indoctrination education teaches people to look at things with an open mind and consider all possible answers and viewpoints indoctrination teaches people there is only one answer one viewpoint that is correct theirs and everyone else is wrong.


----------



## Skylar

Asclepias said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives hate education because it forces them to consider thoughts other than the ones they were given by Drumpf.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie. Most of you dumb asses on the left can't balance a checkbook or change a tire. No wonder so many of you end up on the public dole mooching off taxpayers. Get a real job losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do both. And run a business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sell it and give all your wealth to Dems in government to manage for you. Lets us know how that works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Remember, I'm a supporter of the *actual* democratic platform. Not the silly, panty shitting hysterics you poor conservative souls have been conned into believing is the the democratic platform.
> 
> We believe in and support business and innovation. Its why most of the tech hubs are in democratic states. And why counties that voted for Biden make up 71% of the nation's GDP.
> 
> While you and your ilk managed a paltry 29%. Economically, we're carrying you. Technologically, we're carrying you. Educationally, we're carrying you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pay attention to Dem actions not what they say because they LIE. So lets review, jobs killing policies that send jobs fleeing to China and Mexico. Jobs killing trade deals, ditto to China and Mexico. Tax increases. Spending increases. THOUSANDS of government regulations that again kill jobs. All backed up with a narrative of lies and intentionally dishonest spin. Summary, democrats can rot in hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are the guys demanding that companies be taken over by the government. Not us. Your ilk is demanding that Facebook, Google, Twitter and the like*....are no longer private companies.*
> 
> This after you guys attacked our capital to try and overthrow our government. And continue to argue to this day that the VP alone gets to decide the presidential election. Not the people. Not the states. Not the electoral college. Just the VP.
> 
> *That's all fascist as fuck. *
> 
> If you want to be judged by what you're doing, then the GOP is a corrupt cesspool of white nationalism, conspiracy delusion, nepotism, and open hatred of democracy. _Going so far as to attack our capitol building chanting 'Kill Mike Pence' to do it._
> 
> Add in all conspiracy batshit, the birtherism, the Big Lie, the opposition to global warming, vaccination, the simplest of preventative measures in masking up, your paltry contributions to our economy, and now your blatant loathing of democracy?
> 
> _You're a burden._ You're what American succeeds in spite of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its like they dont realize the 1rst amendment doesnt apply to private companies.
Click to expand...


The conservatives here? They have no idea what the 1st amendment says. The first word of it destroys their entire argument.

But GOP leadership? They're explicitly aware. Which is why they now insist that Facebook, Twitter, Google and the like *are no longer private companies.

The conservative way is now to make up batshit conspiracies, then use them as justification to seize massive swaths of businesses and strip them of their private status.* For all their talk of hating 'communism', they're actively working to do exactly that.

You can usually tell what horrors a conservative has planned by what they accuse Democrats of wanting to do.


----------



## hjmick

SassyIrishLass said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS, stick to actually teaching children the three Rs and leave the CRT, homo/trans crap, social this and that out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's part of the problem, it's not "three Rs." It's one R, a W, and an A...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief get out more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Basics? :: The three “Rs”—reading, 'riting and 'rithmetic | Applied Scholastics International
> 
> 
> Find out about the missing element in schools today; the fact that educators and students have not been taught the true basics of how to study and learn. Thus students are never really taught to become self-learners. Addressing that exact problem is Applied Scholastics International, a nonprofit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.appliedscholastics.org
Click to expand...



L. Ron Hubbard? Enough said.


----------



## Asclepias

blackhawk said:


> There is a difference between education and indoctrination education teaches people to look at things with an open mind and consider all possible answers and viewpoints indoctrination teaches people there is only one answer one viewpoint that is correct theirs and everyone else is wrong.


Conservatives prefer indoctrination. They only want to subscribe to education that conforms to their view of the world.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

hjmick said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS, stick to actually teaching children the three Rs and leave the CRT, homo/trans crap, social this and that out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's part of the problem, it's not "three Rs." It's one R, a W, and an A...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief get out more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Basics? :: The three “Rs”—reading, 'riting and 'rithmetic | Applied Scholastics International
> 
> 
> Find out about the missing element in schools today; the fact that educators and students have not been taught the true basics of how to study and learn. Thus students are never really taught to become self-learners. Addressing that exact problem is Applied Scholastics International, a nonprofit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.appliedscholastics.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> L. Ron Hubbard? Enough said.
Click to expand...


I couldn't care less. Fckn leftists annoy the fck out of me


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


Lots of people find "education" (indoctrination and radicalization) to be dangerous.  

Rightly so.

NEXT!!!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


Conservatives find education dangerous because facts and the truth expose failed, wrongheaded rightwing dogma to be false.

Conservativism thrives on ignorance and fear.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Asclepias said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between education and indoctrination education teaches people to look at things with an open mind and consider all possible answers and viewpoints indoctrination teaches people there is only one answer one viewpoint that is correct theirs and everyone else is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives prefer indoctrination. They only want to subscribe to education that conforms to their view of the world.
Click to expand...

C'mon, man.  You are smarter than that.  You know what all this shit is about.  Be honest.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives find education dangerous because facts and the truth expose failed, wrongheaded rightwing dogma to be false.
> 
> Conservativism thrives on ignorance and fear.
Click to expand...

Since I am routinely labeled a "conservative" I would like to know what you think is "wrongheaded"?


----------



## protectionist

Skylar said:


> Dude, you are the guys demanding that companies be taken over by the government. Not us. Your ilk is demanding that Facebook, Google, Twitter and the like*....are no longer private companies.*
> This after you guys attacked our capital to try and overthrow our government. And continue to argue to this day that the VP alone gets to decide the presidential election. Not the people. Not the states. Not the electoral college. Just the VP.
> *That's all fascist as fuck. *
> If you want to be judged by what you're doing, then the GOP is a corrupt cesspool of white nationalism, conspiracy delusion, nepotism, and open hatred of democracy. _Going so far as to attack our capitol building chanting 'Kill Mike Pence' to do it._
> Add in all conspiracy batshit, the birtherism, the Big Lie, the opposition to global warming, vaccination, the simplest of preventative measures in masking up, your paltry contributions to our economy, and now your blatant loathing of democracy?
> _You're a burden._ You're what American succeeds in spite of.


I don't know whether to laugh or cry. This DUPED FOOL actually thinks that conservatives attacked our capital to try and overthrow our government.  First of all, no one knows how many people on Jan 6 at the capitol were conservatives, and how many were liberals.

The number of arrests is meaningless, because the fascist Biden administration arrested and held only conservatives, many of whom are locked up now for 6 months for insignificant minor crimes, like trespassing, disorderly conduct, etc, while murderers have been released on bail during this time. These people are all political prisoners.

And nobody is arguing that_ "the VP* alone* gets to decide the presidential election"_ Where did THAT odd notion come from ? CNN ? MSNBC ? The VP merely could have referred the electoral college counts to THE STATE LEGISLATURES, where it so happens the US Constitution says that is what the procedure is supposed to be.

And oh so now _"white nationalism"_ is a _"cesspool" ?_  Why is that ? Something wrong with nationalism ? I happen to think it is a TERRIFIC thing, that is very healthy for a nation. Something wrong with being "white" ? Well Critical Race Theory is being shoved at kids telling them just that.  That's where the cesspools are. In those classrooms.

Opposition to vaccination is a scam. It's now being noted the largest opposition to vaccinations are in black & Latino communities, heavily populated by Democrats, and the worst danger regarding Covid spread, by far, is Joe Biden's elimination of the Mexican border, it's immigration laws, and the busing & flying of unvaccinated, unvetted, Covid-carrying illegal aliens into communities all over the country.

_"conspiracy batshit"_ - what is that ? _"bitherism"_ hasn't been proven one way or the other. Obama's elderly, African relatives seem to take stock in it.  "Big Lie" ?  lol what the hell is that ? more leftist lingo ?  We don't watch CNN dudes. You need to speak American English here.   The biggest lie I've seen is the 2020 election, stolen from the American people.

As for the economy, unemployment is on the rise, inflation is soaring, blue state lockdowns have decimated the economy, Pelosi's all year 2020 stoppage of stimulus checks, and $150 Billion/year US businesses (aka "the economy) lose, because of Biden's illegal aliens' remittances (skyrocketing as we speak) - these are all "burdens" foisted on us by Democrats, after we had the best economies, and lowest unemployment rates in US history during the Trump administration.


----------



## Asclepias

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between education and indoctrination education teaches people to look at things with an open mind and consider all possible answers and viewpoints indoctrination teaches people there is only one answer one viewpoint that is correct theirs and everyone else is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives prefer indoctrination. They only want to subscribe to education that conforms to their view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon, man.  You are smarter than that.  You know what all this shit is about.  Be honest.
Click to expand...

That doesn't change the truth in what I am saying.  Come on now. How fucking stupid do conservatives have to be to believe any of that shit Drumpf shovels?  Last i heard being repeatedly conned by a carnival barker is the ultimate in stupidity.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives find education dangerous because facts and the truth expose failed, wrongheaded rightwing dogma to be false.
> 
> Conservativism thrives on ignorance and fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since I am routinely labeled a "conservative" I would like to know what you think is "wrongheaded"?
Click to expand...

All conservatives do is lie – from lying about the 2020 election being ‘rigged’ to lying about critical race theory – nothing but lies from the right.

Rightists have nothing but contempt for facts and the truth.


----------



## meaner gene

blackhawk said:


> There is a difference between education and indoctrination education teaches people to look at things with an open mind and consider all possible answers and viewpoints indoctrination teaches people there is only one answer one viewpoint that is correct theirs and everyone else is wrong.


The difference is that education uses "facts", while indoctrination uses "alternative facts"


----------



## Anathema

Asclepias said:


> I agree. I found that I had to supplement my kids education and they were actually in a good school district. I think there should be tracks for those that want them. (Students not the parents)


Glad to see we’ve got some common ground. I think both the parents and students need to be involved in the decision, but that’s a minor thing.


----------



## protectionist

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Since I am routinely labeled a "conservative" I would like to know what you think is "wrongheaded"?


No sense in even talking to him, Bootney.  To leftist loonies like him, "_facts and the truth"_ are whatever leftist goofballs in Universities throw at him, combined with all the DUPE TALK he ingests from CNN, MSNBC, and other kook channels.


----------



## Crepitus

harmonica said:


> citygator I just destroyed your OP
> hahhahahahahahahaha


 Not even close.  Education is one of many reasons to be liberal


----------



## JLW

You can always tell those that never attended college. The professors I had  encouraged us to see all sides of an issue. There were conservatives and liberals  in my class. I had conservative and liberal professors.

The problem Is that conservatisim is dead In the US. There is only Trumpism. Trumpism is conservatism for the brain dead. There is no truth in Trumpism except as determined by the Trumpist faithful.

Education is the enemy of Trumpism as education inculcates one to question everything. Trumpism  is not  about questioning.  It is about obedience. Obedience to the individual. Obedience to the cult of personality.


----------



## meaner gene

Anathema said:


> Glad to see we’ve got some common ground. I think both the parents and students need to be involved in the decision, but that’s a minor thing.


I believe one of the best things a parent can give a child, is a library card, and encourage them to use it.

It's like the standard answer I would get from a teacher about the meaning of a word, "look it up in the dictionary."


----------



## protectionist

meaner gene said:


> The difference is that education uses "facts", while indoctrination uses "alternative facts"


And the home of those alternative "facts" are CNN, MSNBC, Washington Post, New Yorl Laughingstock Times. and other liberal rags.


----------



## Burgermeister

What's with liberals and their pathetic rhetoric? Do they know about things like false premises or are their brains just wired for nonsense?


----------



## meaner gene

Johnlaw said:


> Education is the enemy of Trumpism as education inculcates one to question everything. Trumpism  is not  about questioning.  It is about obedience. Obedience to the individual. Obedience to the cult of personality.


"I love the poorly educated" - Donald J. Trump


----------



## JLW

meaner gene said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education is the enemy of Trumpism as education inculcates one to question everything. Trumpism  is not  about questioning.  It is about obedience. Obedience to the individual. Obedience to the cult of personality.
> 
> 
> 
> "I love the poorly educated" - Donald J. Trump
Click to expand...

One  can be educated and ignorant. Trumpists are proof of that.

However, Trump wants undivided loyalty. The uneducated, especially the poor whites, will not question Trump’s inanity and lies.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> The difference is that education uses "facts", while indoctrination uses "alternative facts"





protectionist said:


> And the home of those alternative "facts" are CNN, MSNBC, Washington Post, New Yorl Laughingstock Times. and other liberal rags.


Who had the biggest inauguration attendance?


----------



## Mac1958

Johnlaw said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education is the enemy of Trumpism as education inculcates one to question everything. Trumpism  is not  about questioning.  It is about obedience. Obedience to the individual. Obedience to the cult of personality.
> 
> 
> 
> "I love the poorly educated" - Donald J. Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One  can be educated and ignorant. Trumpists are proof of that.
Click to expand...

Look at how they react when confronted with complexity, nuance and/or moderation.

Their thought processes are so calcified that they just lose their shit and attack.


----------



## hjmick

SassyIrishLass said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS, stick to actually teaching children the three Rs and leave the CRT, homo/trans crap, social this and that out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's part of the problem, it's not "three Rs." It's one R, a W, and an A...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief get out more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Basics? :: The three “Rs”—reading, 'riting and 'rithmetic | Applied Scholastics International
> 
> 
> Find out about the missing element in schools today; the fact that educators and students have not been taught the true basics of how to study and learn. Thus students are never really taught to become self-learners. Addressing that exact problem is Applied Scholastics International, a nonprofit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.appliedscholastics.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> L. Ron Hubbard? Enough said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less. Fckn leftists annoy the fck out of me
Click to expand...


The hardcore ones annoy me as well. Unfortunately, that's all I seem to come across these days. Them and the hardcore right. Moderates on either side seem to be in short supply...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Asclepias said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between education and indoctrination education teaches people to look at things with an open mind and consider all possible answers and viewpoints indoctrination teaches people there is only one answer one viewpoint that is correct theirs and everyone else is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives prefer indoctrination. They only want to subscribe to education that conforms to their view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon, man.  You are smarter than that.  You know what all this shit is about.  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't change the truth in what I am saying.  Come on now. How fucking stupid do conservatives have to be to believe any of that shit Drumpf shovels?  Last i heard being repeatedly conned by a carnival barker is the ultimate in stupidity.
Click to expand...

Trump is irrelevant.  What truth are you talking about?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Crepitus said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> citygator I just destroyed your OP
> hahhahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.  Education is one of many reasons to be liberal
Click to expand...

Which you are decidedly NOT.  I am.


----------



## Asclepias

Burgermeister said:


> What's with liberals and their pathetic rhetoric? Do they know about things like false premises or are their brains just wired for nonsense?


Drumpfs whole schtick is a false premise. How fucking stupid are you that you not only voted him into office but you believed his bullshit after he lost?


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> "I love the poorly educated" - Donald J. Trump





Johnlaw said:


> One  can be educated and ignorant. Trumpists are proof of that.
> 
> However, Trump wants undivided loyalty. The uneducated, especially the poor whites, will not question Trump’s inanity and lies.


You can forgive the poorly educated, for they do not know.  And they can be fixed by education.
The Trump loyalists know what they're doing, and they just don't care what they're doing to the country.


----------



## JLW

Mac1958 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education is the enemy of Trumpism as education inculcates one to question everything. Trumpism  is not  about questioning.  It is about obedience. Obedience to the individual. Obedience to the cult of personality.
> 
> 
> 
> "I love the poorly educated" - Donald J. Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One  can be educated and ignorant. Trumpists are proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at how they react when confronted with complexity, nuance and moderation.
> 
> Their thought processes are so calcified that they just lose their shit and attack.
Click to expand...

Nuance and Trumpism go together like bathtubs and toasters.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives find education dangerous because facts and the truth expose failed, wrongheaded rightwing dogma to be false.
> 
> Conservativism thrives on ignorance and fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since I am routinely labeled a "conservative" I would like to know what you think is "wrongheaded"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All conservatives do is lie – from lying about the 2020 election being ‘rigged’ to lying about critical race theory – nothing but lies from the right.
> 
> Rightists have nothing but contempt for facts and the truth.
Click to expand...

I have repeatedly demonstrated the origins of critical race theory, so you can stop right there.


----------



## Crepitus

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> citygator I just destroyed your OP
> hahhahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.  Education is one of many reasons to be liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you are decidedly NOT.  I am.
Click to expand...

You're confused again.


----------



## protectionist

Johnlaw said:


> You can always tell those that never attended college. The professors I had  encouraged us to see all sides of an issue. There were conservatives and liberals  in my class. I had conservative and liberal professors.
> 
> The problem Is that conservatisim is dead In the US. There is only Trumpism. Trumpism is conservatism for the brain dead. There is no truth in Trumpism except as determined by the Trumpist faithful.
> 
> Education is the enemy of Trumpism as education inculcates one to question everything. Trumpism  is not  about questioning.  It is about obedience. Obedience to the individual. Obedience to the cult of personality.


University MISeducation is the enemy of Trumpism, which serves as remedy for all the FALSE balderdash that is shoved down naive college kids' throats.   problem with "our" education system is, it doesn not eduacted, it indoctrinates the feebke minded into following a nutjob leftist agenda.  Examples abound > Affiramtive Action, Immigration, Islam, guns, tranloonies, Imperialism, etc, etc

The stuff "taught " in "our" universities, all easily refuted, but that doesn't happens in the classroom so we get deranged college kids walking around thing America is a racist nation (against blacks, when actually it could be identified as a racist nation against whites). The young airhead walk around thinking America is an evil, imperialist nation, when actually it is the # 1 VICTIM of imperialist in the world today. They've been indoctrinated to believe that illegal immigration is a good thing,     ..Here's a look at how "good" it is >>>

Harms of illegal immigration

1. Americans lose jobs. (especially Whites due to affirmative action).
2. Wage reduction.
3. Tax $ lost (due to off books work + lower wages paid).
4. Remittance $$$ lost. ($148 Billion/year). Remittance flows worldwide in 2017
5. Tax $$ lost to immigrants on welfare.
6. Increased crime.
7. Increased traffic congestion.
8. Increased pollution.
9. Overcrowding in hospital ERs.
10. Overcrowding in recreational facilities.
11. Overcrowding in government offices.
12. Overcrowding in schools.
13. Decrease in funds available for entitlements.
14. Cultural erosion.
15. Overuse of scarce resources (oil, gasoline, fresh water, jobs, electricity, food, etc)
16. Introduction of foreign diseases
17. Influx of terrorists.
18. Wildfires
19. Litter
20. Housing saturation.
21. Excessively high housing costs.


----------



## Asclepias

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between education and indoctrination education teaches people to look at things with an open mind and consider all possible answers and viewpoints indoctrination teaches people there is only one answer one viewpoint that is correct theirs and everyone else is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives prefer indoctrination. They only want to subscribe to education that conforms to their view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon, man.  You are smarter than that.  You know what all this shit is about.  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't change the truth in what I am saying.  Come on now. How fucking stupid do conservatives have to be to believe any of that shit Drumpf shovels?  Last i heard being repeatedly conned by a carnival barker is the ultimate in stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is irrelevant.  What truth are you talking about?
Click to expand...

Drumpf is not irrelevant. His idiotic sycophant's are still causing problems.  The truth that conservatives are either stupid, liars, deluded, or all 3.


----------



## Mac-7

citygator said:


> . A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs.


I would restate that as the longer kid remain in the liberal brainwashing camps the more liberal they become

They may know less but think they know more


----------



## harmonica

Crepitus yes--destroyed--and it wasn't hard to do ....''conservatives find education dangerous'' --HHHAHAHAHHAH  pure bullshit


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Drumpf is not irrelevant. His idiotic sycophant's are still causing problems.  The truth that conservatives are either stupid, liars, deluded, or all 3.


Convicted yourself


----------



## harmonica

Grampa Murked U he's like a harmless puppy--following you around


----------



## Lakhota

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com



Common sense.  Good article.  Education enhances reality.


----------



## meaner gene

protectionist said:


> ... so we get deranged college kids walking around thing America is a racist nation (against blacks, when actually it could be identified as a racist nation against whites).


That only happens if you reject the truth of how our nation was founded.  Support for slavery wasn't by accident.


----------



## Crepitus

harmonica said:


> Crepitus yes--destroyed--and it wasn't hard to do ....''conservatives find education dangerous'' --HHHAHAHAHHAH  pure bullshit


Nope.


----------



## harmonica

Lakhota blacks and common sense!!!!!! HHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## harmonica

Crepitus said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus yes--destroyed--and it wasn't hard to do ....''conservatives find education dangerous'' --HHHAHAHAHHAH  pure bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA--TOTAL destruction


----------



## protectionist

meaner gene said:


> You can forgive the poorly educated, for they do not know.  And they can be fixed by education.
> The Trump loyalists know what they're doing, and they just don't care what they're doing to the country.


The poorly "educated" do not know the leftist, idiocy bullshit that "educators" throw at kids all day long.  This is why the poorly "educated" are the ones who actually know the truth of what is going on, while the well "educated" are indoctrinated, brain damaged, and too DUPED to know anything.

Biden supporters are who don't care what they are doing to the country, while madman Biden spreads* Covid* from sea to shining sea, with his flying of unvetted, unvaccinated illegal aliens , and at the same time increasing the crime rates all over the country . As Trump correctly said _"*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.

Yes, I love the poorly educated too, because _"educated"_ in US universities means being MISeducated.  so the less "educated" you are, the less brainwashed your are.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

The only thing citygator knows about the world is that he is on team democrat.

He was certainly never called smart when he was a kid, so isn't it so nice that all he has to do is join team Dem and voila!


----------



## protectionist

What liberals call _"education",_ is dangerous because it distorts young minds into believing FALSE ideas.


----------



## harmonica

Crepitus look at the picture!!! a THOUSAND words right there


----------



## Hutch Starskey

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


Why many conservatives find education dangerous​Fear of what they don’t understand. A base human instinct.


----------



## Mark Richard

citygator Since when do conservatives not want education? Conservatives want people to learn about the country in every aspect and leftists want people to learn only one-sided history and theories. The leftist are the ones that don't want the education. The left to start at once that want to censor things and destroy history.


----------



## meaner gene

protectionist said:


> As Trump correctly said _"*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.


I think you just proved the case of Trump fooling the poorly educated.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


why is it that leftist-controlled cities are nothing but shitholes?


----------



## otto105

protectionist said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another example of faulty conservative conclusion making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an example of CORRECT conservative conclusion making, which I suspect you are too DUPED to ascertain.  The brainwashed do not know they are that.
Click to expand...

Yeah, you would be an example of brainwashing and party line thinking.


----------



## otto105

bigrebnc1775 said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it that leftist-controlled cities are nothing but shitholes?
Click to expand...

Why is it that leftist metropolitan areas produce 63% of our countries GDP?

Can you account for that?


----------



## hadit

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


Anyone who says "conservatives find education dangerous_" _needs an education.


----------



## otto105

hadit said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who says "conservatives find education dangerous_" _needs an education.
Click to expand...

In what?

Look at what the Florida governor has stated about higher education then get back to us.


----------



## hadit

otto105 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who says "conservatives find education dangerous_" _needs an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what?
> 
> Look at what the Florida governor has stated about higher education then get back to us.
Click to expand...

Who cares what an individual says? I can find all kinds of statements made be individual liberals that show their education did them no good. Does that mean that liberals are unteachable? Bogus.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

citygator said:


> *There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*


Someone explain to me why Republicans are so stupid.

ABC reports "President Joe Biden's push to enlist volunteers, including local doctors and pastors, to go "literally knocking on doors" to encourage vaccinations in some states sparked an outcry this week among Republicans, who mischaracterized the effort as the deployment of government agents to strong-arm reluctant Americans."

The White House responded by explaining any door-knocking efforts will be locally led by community volunteers, not government agents. That was clear in Biden's message. All Republicans had to do was listen to it.

“People have a choice, they don’t need your medical brown shirts showing up at their door ordering vaccinations. You can’t force people to be part of the human experiment,” Marjorie Taylor Green, House Republican from Georgia.

"How about don’t knock on my door," tweeted Rep. Dan Crenshaw, a Texas Republican. "You’re not my parents. You’re the government. Make the vaccine available, and let people be free to choose. Why is that concept so hard for the left?"

Crenshaw and Greene do not understand this simple concept. Americans are free to be stupid, free to refuse a cure for a deadly virus. They are free to be hospitalized, even die.

*But they are not free to spread this deadly disease to their children, close relatives, and friends. They are not free to remove the freedoms of others -- the freedom to be free of the deadly virus.*

Why is that concept so hard for the right?

One possible answer is, the right is stupid. Are there any other possible explanations?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

otto105 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it that leftist-controlled cities are nothing but shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that leftist metropolitan areas produce 63% of our countries GDP?
> 
> Can you account for that?
Click to expand...

again why are leftist-controlled cities nothing but shitholes?
How many homeless people are their in LA county?
What is the crime rate of those shitholes?


----------



## Dadoalex

harmonica said:


> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous


Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!

An educated voter is a liberal voter.
That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.


----------



## otto105

bigrebnc1775 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it that leftist-controlled cities are nothing but shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that leftist metropolitan areas produce 63% of our countries GDP?
> 
> Can you account for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again why are leftist-controlled cities nothing but shitholes?
> How many homeless people are their in LA county?
> What is the crime rate of those shitholes?
Click to expand...

LA county is a city?

Also missed the contributions to GDP didn’t ya?

Say how much money do red states suck back from more productive blue ones.

What are you guys? Takers and losers...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

otto105 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it that leftist-controlled cities are nothing but shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that leftist metropolitan areas produce 63% of our countries GDP?
> 
> Can you account for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again why are leftist-controlled cities nothing but shitholes?
> How many homeless people are their in LA county?
> What is the crime rate of those shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA county is a city?
> 
> Also missed the contributions to GDP didn’t ya?
> 
> Say how much money do red states suck back from more productive blue ones.
> 
> What are you guys? Takers and losers...
Click to expand...

dumbass you started a thread attacking conservatives on education and you didn't know there an LA County?








						A Tradition of Service | Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
					

A Tradition of Service…




					lasd.org
				



The fucking irony is thick


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dadoalex said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
Click to expand...

if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?


----------



## otto105

bigrebnc1775 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it that leftist-controlled cities are nothing but shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that leftist metropolitan areas produce 63% of our countries GDP?
> 
> Can you account for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again why are leftist-controlled cities nothing but shitholes?
> How many homeless people are their in LA county?
> What is the crime rate of those shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA county is a city?
> 
> Also missed the contributions to GDP didn’t ya?
> 
> Say how much money do red states suck back from more productive blue ones.
> 
> What are you guys? Takers and losers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass you started a thread attacking conservatives on education and you didn't know there an LA County?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service | Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lasd.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking irony is thick
Click to expand...

So Los Angles county is the city?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

protectionist said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can forgive the poorly educated, for they do not know.  And they can be fixed by education.
> The Trump loyalists know what they're doing, and they just don't care what they're doing to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The poorly "educated" do not know the leftist, idiocy bullshit that "educators" throw at kids all day long.  This is why the poorly "educated" are the ones who actually know the truth of what is going on, while the well "educated" are indoctrinated, brain damaged, and too DUPED to know anything.
> 
> Biden supporters are who don't care what they are doing to the country, while madman Biden spreads* Covid* from sea to shining sea, with his flying of unvetted, unvaccinated illegal aliens , and at the same time increasing the crime rates all over the country . As Trump correctly said _"*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.
> 
> Yes, I love the poorly educated too, because _"educated"_ in US universities means being MISeducated.  so the less "educated" you are, the less brainwashed your are.
Click to expand...

What Trump said is a lie, pandering to the racist, bigoted, hateful right.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

otto105 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it that leftist-controlled cities are nothing but shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that leftist metropolitan areas produce 63% of our countries GDP?
> 
> Can you account for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again why are leftist-controlled cities nothing but shitholes?
> How many homeless people are their in LA county?
> What is the crime rate of those shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA county is a city?
> 
> Also missed the contributions to GDP didn’t ya?
> 
> Say how much money do red states suck back from more productive blue ones.
> 
> What are you guys? Takers and losers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass you started a thread attacking conservatives on education and you didn't know there an LA County?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service | Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lasd.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking irony is thick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Los Angles county is the city?
Click to expand...

No dumbass it's a county that surrounds the city of Los Angles


----------



## bigrebnc1775

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can forgive the poorly educated, for they do not know.  And they can be fixed by education.
> The Trump loyalists know what they're doing, and they just don't care what they're doing to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The poorly "educated" do not know the leftist, idiocy bullshit that "educators" throw at kids all day long.  This is why the poorly "educated" are the ones who actually know the truth of what is going on, while the well "educated" are indoctrinated, brain damaged, and too DUPED to know anything.
> 
> Biden supporters are who don't care what they are doing to the country, while madman Biden spreads* Covid* from sea to shining sea, with his flying of unvetted, unvaccinated illegal aliens , and at the same time increasing the crime rates all over the country . As Trump correctly said _"*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.
> 
> Yes, I love the poorly educated too, because _"educated"_ in US universities means being MISeducated.  so the less "educated" you are, the less brainwashed your are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Trump said is a lie, pandering to the racist, bigoted, hateful right.
Click to expand...

liar


----------



## otto105

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
Click to expand...

Asclepias


bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
Click to expand...


Because your guy kept sucking his own penis.


----------



## otto105

bigrebnc1775 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it that leftist-controlled cities are nothing but shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that leftist metropolitan areas produce 63% of our countries GDP?
> 
> Can you account for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again why are leftist-controlled cities nothing but shitholes?
> How many homeless people are their in LA county?
> What is the crime rate of those shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA county is a city?
> 
> Also missed the contributions to GDP didn’t ya?
> 
> Say how much money do red states suck back from more productive blue ones.
> 
> What are you guys? Takers and losers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass you started a thread attacking conservatives on education and you didn't know there an LA County?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service | Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lasd.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking irony is thick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Los Angles county is the city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumbass it's a county that surrounds the city of Los Angles
Click to expand...


----------



## DukeU

If liberals/democrats are so "educated", why can't they fix the issues crippling their cities?

Why Are Liberal Cities Such a Mess? - American Thinker​


----------



## otto105

otto105 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it that leftist-controlled cities are nothing but shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that leftist metropolitan areas produce 63% of our countries GDP?
> 
> Can you account for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again why are leftist-controlled cities nothing but shitholes?
> How many homeless people are their in LA county?
> What is the crime rate of those shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA county is a city?
> 
> Also missed the contributions to GDP didn’t ya?
> 
> Say how much money do red states suck back from more productive blue ones.
> 
> What are you guys? Takers and losers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass you started a thread attacking conservatives on education and you didn't know there an LA County?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service | Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lasd.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking irony is thick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Los Angles county is the city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumbass it's a county that surrounds the city of Los Angles
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And it produces more GDP to our nation than the entire state of MS.

Does that make you feel better?


----------



## otto105

DukeU said:


> If liberals/democrats are so "educated", why can't they fix the issues crippling their cities?
> 
> Why Are Liberal Cities Such a Mess? - American Thinker​


What crippling issues are you referring too?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

otto105 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because your guy kept sucking his own penis.
Click to expand...

no dumbass you got it wrong again


----------



## bigrebnc1775

otto105 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it that leftist-controlled cities are nothing but shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that leftist metropolitan areas produce 63% of our countries GDP?
> 
> Can you account for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again why are leftist-controlled cities nothing but shitholes?
> How many homeless people are their in LA county?
> What is the crime rate of those shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA county is a city?
> 
> Also missed the contributions to GDP didn’t ya?
> 
> Say how much money do red states suck back from more productive blue ones.
> 
> What are you guys? Takers and losers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass you started a thread attacking conservatives on education and you didn't know there an LA County?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service | Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lasd.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking irony is thick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Los Angles county is the city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumbass it's a county that surrounds the city of Los Angles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it produces more GDP to our nation than the entire state of MS.
> 
> Does that make you feel better?
Click to expand...

dumb fuck that thinks conservatives aren't educated doesn't know there is an LA County lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775

otto105 said:


> DukeU said:
> 
> 
> 
> If liberals/democrats are so "educated", why can't they fix the issues crippling their cities?
> 
> Why Are Liberal Cities Such a Mess? - American Thinker​
> 
> 
> 
> What crippling issues are you referring too?
Click to expand...

crime, homelessness, political corruption, taxes


----------



## otto105

DukeU said:


> If liberals/democrats are so "educated", why can't they fix the issues crippling their cities?
> 
> Why Are Liberal Cities Such a Mess? - American Thinker​


What rural countryside has lead our country to greatness? If I’m not mistaken the Statue of Liberty is in a great American city.

Same with the arch in a city of St. Louis.

Where in the history books is the great rural accomplishments of rural Montana?


----------



## DukeU

otto105 said:


> What crippling issues are you referring too?


Homeless, drugs, and violent crime, unemployment.


----------



## otto105

bigrebnc1775 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it that leftist-controlled cities are nothing but shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that leftist metropolitan areas produce 63% of our countries GDP?
> 
> Can you account for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again why are leftist-controlled cities nothing but shitholes?
> How many homeless people are their in LA county?
> What is the crime rate of those shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA county is a city?
> 
> Also missed the contributions to GDP didn’t ya?
> 
> Say how much money do red states suck back from more productive blue ones.
> 
> What are you guys? Takers and losers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass you started a thread attacking conservatives on education and you didn't know there an LA County?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service | Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lasd.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking irony is thick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Los Angles county is the city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumbass it's a county that surrounds the city of Los Angles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it produces more GDP to our nation than the entire state of MS.
> 
> Does that make you feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumb fuck that thinks conservatives aren't educated doesn't know there is an LA County lol
Click to expand...

Yeah, that’s true.


----------



## otto105

bigrebnc1775 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because your guy kept sucking his own penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no dumbass you got it wrong again
Click to expand...

He sucked Putin’s penis?


----------



## DukeU

otto105 said:


> What rural countryside has lead our country to greatness? If I’m not mistaken the Statue of Liberty is in a great American city.
> 
> Same with the arch in a city of St. Louis.
> 
> Where in the history books is the great rural accomplishments of rural Montana?


But, liberals are educated.


----------



## meaner gene

protectionist said:


> As Trump correctly said _"*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.





C_Clayton_Jones said:


> What Trump said is a lie, pandering to the racist, bigoted, hateful right.


Ironically what Trump said could apply to the 117th congress.

Matt Gaetz alone, was accused of all three, crime, drugs, and statutory rape.









						GovTrack.us - Legislator Misconduct Database
					






					www.govtrack.us
				




allegations that Gaetz was engaging in a sexual relationship with underage girl, using illicit drugs, sharing inappropriate images or videos on the House floor, misusing state identification records, converting campaign funds to personal use, and/or accepting a bribe, improper gratuity, or impermissible gift.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

otto105 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it that leftist-controlled cities are nothing but shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that leftist metropolitan areas produce 63% of our countries GDP?
> 
> Can you account for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again why are leftist-controlled cities nothing but shitholes?
> How many homeless people are their in LA county?
> What is the crime rate of those shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA county is a city?
> 
> Also missed the contributions to GDP didn’t ya?
> 
> Say how much money do red states suck back from more productive blue ones.
> 
> What are you guys? Takers and losers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass you started a thread attacking conservatives on education and you didn't know there an LA County?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service | Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lasd.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking irony is thick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Los Angles county is the city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumbass it's a county that surrounds the city of Los Angles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it produces more GDP to our nation than the entire state of MS.
> 
> Does that make you feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumb fuck that thinks conservatives aren't educated doesn't know there is an LA County lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that’s true.
Click to expand...

well then get some education


----------



## otto105

DukeU said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What rural countryside has lead our country to greatness? If I’m not mistaken the Statue of Liberty is in a great American city.
> 
> Same with the arch in a city of St. Louis.
> 
> Where in the history books is the great rural accomplishments of rural Montana?
> 
> 
> 
> But, liberals are educated.
Click to expand...

Yes, yes we are.

Thank you for that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

otto105 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because your guy kept sucking his own penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no dumbass you got it wrong again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sucked Putin’s penis?
Click to expand...

that's a weak ass argument tells everybody you lack the education to have a conversation on any subject other than see spot run.


----------



## otto105

bigrebnc1775 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it that leftist-controlled cities are nothing but shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that leftist metropolitan areas produce 63% of our countries GDP?
> 
> Can you account for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again why are leftist-controlled cities nothing but shitholes?
> How many homeless people are their in LA county?
> What is the crime rate of those shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA county is a city?
> 
> Also missed the contributions to GDP didn’t ya?
> 
> Say how much money do red states suck back from more productive blue ones.
> 
> What are you guys? Takers and losers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass you started a thread attacking conservatives on education and you didn't know there an LA County?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service | Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lasd.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking irony is thick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Los Angles county is the city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumbass it's a county that surrounds the city of Los Angles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it produces more GDP to our nation than the entire state of MS.
> 
> Does that make you feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumb fuck that thinks conservatives aren't educated doesn't know there is an LA County lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that’s true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well then get some education
Click to expand...

Already have, thanks for checking.


----------



## DukeU

otto105 said:


> Yes, yes we are.
> 
> Thank you for that.


So answer the question. Why do liberal cities have all these problems?


----------



## Dadoalex

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
Click to expand...

Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.


----------



## otto105

bigrebnc1775 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because your guy kept sucking his own penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no dumbass you got it wrong again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sucked Putin’s penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's a weak ass argument tells everybody you lack the education to have a conversation on any subject other than see spot run.
Click to expand...

You want to have a conversation about the former president sucking?

Well, I’m all in.

So, if he could, would he fuck ivanka?


----------



## otto105

DukeU said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes we are.
> 
> Thank you for that.
> 
> 
> 
> So answer the question. Why do liberal cities have all these problems?
Click to expand...

What problems?

Be more specific.


----------



## DukeU

otto105 said:


> What problems?
> 
> Be more specific.


Educated? LMAO

Answered already. And I think I have my answer.


"What problems"?          We don't see any problems.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

otto105 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because your guy kept sucking his own penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no dumbass you got it wrong again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sucked Putin’s penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's a weak ass argument tells everybody you lack the education to have a conversation on any subject other than see spot run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to have a conversation about the former president sucking?
> 
> Well, I’m all in.
> 
> So, if he could, would he fuck ivanka?
Click to expand...

This is why you are a moron President Trump didn't suck. You were told he sucked by the democrat-controlled propagandist media. You are really that stupid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dadoalex said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
Click to expand...

more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.


----------



## otto105

DukeU said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What problems?
> 
> Be more specific.
> 
> 
> 
> Educated? LMAO
> 
> Answered already. And I think I have my answer.
> 
> 
> "What problems"?          We don't see any problems.
Click to expand...

Yes, what problems are you referring too.

Is that hard to answer?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

otto105 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it that leftist-controlled cities are nothing but shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that leftist metropolitan areas produce 63% of our countries GDP?
> 
> Can you account for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again why are leftist-controlled cities nothing but shitholes?
> How many homeless people are their in LA county?
> What is the crime rate of those shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA county is a city?
> 
> Also missed the contributions to GDP didn’t ya?
> 
> Say how much money do red states suck back from more productive blue ones.
> 
> What are you guys? Takers and losers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass you started a thread attacking conservatives on education and you didn't know there an LA County?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service | Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lasd.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking irony is thick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Los Angles county is the city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumbass it's a county that surrounds the city of Los Angles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it produces more GDP to our nation than the entire state of MS.
> 
> Does that make you feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumb fuck that thinks conservatives aren't educated doesn't know there is an LA County lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that’s true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well then get some education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already have, thanks for checking.
Click to expand...

nope dumbass to late you just got your ass handed to you


----------



## DukeU

otto105 said:


> Yes, what problems are you referring too.
> 
> Is that hard to answer?





> otto105 said:
> What crippling issues are you referring too?


Homeless, drugs, and violent crime, unemployment.


----------



## otto105

bigrebnc1775 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it that leftist-controlled cities are nothing but shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that leftist metropolitan areas produce 63% of our countries GDP?
> 
> Can you account for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again why are leftist-controlled cities nothing but shitholes?
> How many homeless people are their in LA county?
> What is the crime rate of those shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA county is a city?
> 
> Also missed the contributions to GDP didn’t ya?
> 
> Say how much money do red states suck back from more productive blue ones.
> 
> What are you guys? Takers and losers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass you started a thread attacking conservatives on education and you didn't know there an LA County?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service | Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lasd.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking irony is thick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Los Angles county is the city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumbass it's a county that surrounds the city of Los Angles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it produces more GDP to our nation than the entire state of MS.
> 
> Does that make you feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumb fuck that thinks conservatives aren't educated doesn't know there is an LA County lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that’s true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well then get some education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already have, thanks for checking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope dumbass to late you just got your ass handed to you
Click to expand...

What, by your lane ass posts?

Dude, raise above being a warehouse worker.

I have.


----------



## whitehall

Half the democrats on the forum are so angry and incoherent and truly ignorant that they can't even argue a political point without using the word "Trump". They spent their primary education learning how to put a condom on a banana and secondary education (if any) majoring in drug abuse.  Meanwhile they lecture us about education.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere near as much as whites and asians cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's RIGHT there in the link--you can't babble shit it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is right there in the link too.
Click to expand...

Hi Assfaceias. How are you? Who are you rooting for in the NBA Finals?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

otto105 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it that leftist-controlled cities are nothing but shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that leftist metropolitan areas produce 63% of our countries GDP?
> 
> Can you account for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again why are leftist-controlled cities nothing but shitholes?
> How many homeless people are their in LA county?
> What is the crime rate of those shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA county is a city?
> 
> Also missed the contributions to GDP didn’t ya?
> 
> Say how much money do red states suck back from more productive blue ones.
> 
> What are you guys? Takers and losers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass you started a thread attacking conservatives on education and you didn't know there an LA County?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service | Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lasd.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking irony is thick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Los Angles county is the city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumbass it's a county that surrounds the city of Los Angles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it produces more GDP to our nation than the entire state of MS.
> 
> Does that make you feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumb fuck that thinks conservatives aren't educated doesn't know there is an LA County lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that’s true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well then get some education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already have, thanks for checking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope dumbass to late you just got your ass handed to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, by your lane ass posts?
> 
> Dude, raise above being a warehouse worker.
> 
> I have.
Click to expand...

You mean rise above? LOL


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

whitehall said:


> Half the democrats on the forum are so angry and incoherent and truly ignorant that they can't even argue a political point without using the word "Trump". They spent their primary education learning how to put a condom on a banana and secondary education (if any) majoring in drug abuse.  Meanwhile they lecture us about education.


Half?!

closer to 90%


----------



## otto105

whitehall said:


> Half the democrats on the forum are so angry and incoherent and truly ignorant that they can't even argue a political point without using the word "Trump". They spent their primary education learning how to put a condom on a banana and secondary education (if any) majoring in drug abuse.  Meanwhile they lecture us about education.


Fail

Major fail

Is that all you have for wasted 40 minutes of your life?

Your sad and old.



Please bring more to you life next time old man.


----------



## Winco

SassyIrishLass said:


> Oh BS, stick to actually teaching children the three Rs and leave the CRT, homo/trans crap, social this and that out of it.


I teach math and still since I think trump is a POS, you insist that I indoctrinate students.
That darn quadratic equation is so racist.


----------



## whitehall

The initial post indicates a lack of intelligence as if it was written by a 5th grader ....."why don't conservatives (fill in the blanks)". It's a cheap shot typical of the under-educated left these days.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

AzogtheDefiler said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it that leftist-controlled cities are nothing but shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that leftist metropolitan areas produce 63% of our countries GDP?
> 
> Can you account for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again why are leftist-controlled cities nothing but shitholes?
> How many homeless people are their in LA county?
> What is the crime rate of those shitholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA county is a city?
> 
> Also missed the contributions to GDP didn’t ya?
> 
> Say how much money do red states suck back from more productive blue ones.
> 
> What are you guys? Takers and losers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass you started a thread attacking conservatives on education and you didn't know there an LA County?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service | Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
> 
> 
> A Tradition of Service…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lasd.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking irony is thick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Los Angles county is the city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumbass it's a county that surrounds the city of Los Angles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it produces more GDP to our nation than the entire state of MS.
> 
> Does that make you feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumb fuck that thinks conservatives aren't educated doesn't know there is an LA County lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that’s true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well then get some education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already have, thanks for checking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope dumbass to late you just got your ass handed to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, by your lane ass posts?
> 
> Dude, raise above being a warehouse worker.
> 
> I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean rise above? LOL
Click to expand...

and he's the author of this thread on how uneducated Conservatives are lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Winco said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS, stick to actually teaching children the three Rs and leave the CRT, homo/trans crap, social this and that out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I teach math and still since I think trump is a POS, you insist that I indoctrinate students.
> That darn quadratic equation is so racist.
Click to expand...

Saul Alinsky failed tactic Critical Race theory is nothing but racist 
90% OF TEACHERS DON'T don't teach THEY indoctrinate


----------



## protectionist

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> What Trump said is a lie, pandering to the racist, bigoted, hateful right.


1.  What did he say that you claim to be a lie ? 

2.  It is clearly the left that is racist, hateful, bigoted, not the right.


----------



## protectionist

meaner gene said:


> Ironically what Trump said could apply to the 117th congress.
> 
> Matt Gaetz alone, was accused of all three, crime, drugs, and statutory rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GovTrack.us - Legislator Misconduct Database
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.govtrack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allegations that Gaetz was engaging in a sexual relationship with underage girl, using illicit drugs, sharing inappropriate images or videos on the House floor, misusing state identification records, converting campaign funds to personal use, and/or accepting a bribe, improper gratuity, or impermissible gift.


"allegations" unproven, mean NOTHING.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

otto105 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half the democrats on the forum are so angry and incoherent and truly ignorant that they can't even argue a political point without using the word "Trump". They spent their primary education learning how to put a condom on a banana and secondary education (if any) majoring in drug abuse.  Meanwhile they lecture us about education.
> 
> 
> 
> Fail
> 
> Major fail
> 
> Is that all you have for wasted 40 minutes of your life?
> 
> Your sad and old.
> 
> 
> 
> Please bring more to you life next time old man.
Click to expand...

You mean “you’re”? You feeling OK?


----------



## protectionist

otto105 said:


> What rural countryside has lead our country to greatness? If I’m not mistaken the Statue of Liberty is in a great American city.
> 
> Same with the arch in a city of St. Louis.
> 
> Where in the history books is the great rural accomplishments of rural Montana?


Do you deny that the blue cities are a mess ?  Perhaps the greatest accomplishment of rural Montana is that it is not the CRT, crime-ridden, drug-infested, LGBT shamed mess that the liberal cities are.


----------



## 2aguy

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com




Yeah...keep telling yourselves that....

An idea that is really stupid will only be believed by those with the most university degrees..........see fascism, communism and the other isms embraced by brain dead left wingers with advanced degrees........

The only ones with thin answers and easy ideas, that lead to blood, tears and death are the left wing asshats..........

Conservatives want solutions that actually work....they don't buy into the snake oil of left wingers...


----------



## HappyJoy

BS Filter said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives love and encourage education.  We abhor indoctrination.  You're confused.
Click to expand...


Yeah, attempting to bring a script to school to be read every morning worshipping an invisible entity in the sky is totally not indoctrination. Nor attempting to side step teaching evolution because it doesn't jibe well with said make believe sky king.


----------



## Calypso Jones

Some of you should fill in as substitute teachers sometime just to see what is going on in the classroom.


----------



## John T. Ford

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


The public school system is one of the most dangerous places for a child to be in this Country today, despite what your Communist Propaganda piece says.


----------



## surada

whitehall said:


> The initial post indicates a lack of intelligence as if it was written by a 5th grader ....."why don't conservatives (fill in the blanks)". It's a cheap shot typical of the under-educated left these days.



Trump LOVES the uneducated. Demogogues always do.


----------



## meaner gene

protectionist said:


> As Trump correctly said _
> "*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.


Aren't those claims just allegations?



protectionist said:


> "allegations" unproven, mean NOTHING.


----------



## DukeU

protectionist said:


> Do you deny that the blue cities are a mess ? Perhaps *the greatest accomplishment of rural Montana is that it is not the CRT, crime-ridden, drug-infested, LGBT shamed mess that the liberal cities are.*


They're so educated they can't figure out this simple fact.


----------



## Lewdog

John T. Ford said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The public school system is one of the most dangerous places for a child to be in this Country today, despite what your Communist Propaganda piece says.
Click to expand...


You're right.  It is the most dangerous place for children today... because of the number of mass shootings by mentally troubled youth who get access to guns from their irresponsible gun owner parents.  We finally agree on something.


----------



## Lewdog

DukeU said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny that the blue cities are a mess ? Perhaps *the greatest accomplishment of rural Montana is that it is not the CRT, crime-ridden, drug-infested, LGBT shamed mess that the liberal cities are.*
> 
> 
> 
> They're so educated they can't figure out this simple fact.
> 
> View attachment 510881
> 
> View attachment 510882
Click to expand...


Well it is kind of hard to be homeless and live in high percentage conservative states, that is unless they want to live in the middle of a corn field or in a grazing land for cattle and sheep.  Soooo you might want to think this through.


----------



## protectionist

meaner gene said:


> Who had the biggest inauguration attendance?


Whoever belonged to the party that has 76% of registered voters in Washington DC

Not who belonged to the party that has 6% of registered voters in Washington DC.









						District of Columbia Democratic State Committee - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dadoalex

bigrebnc1775 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because your guy kept sucking his own penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no dumbass you got it wrong again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sucked Putin’s penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's a weak ass argument tells everybody you lack the education to have a conversation on any subject other than see spot run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to have a conversation about the former president sucking?
> 
> Well, I’m all in.
> 
> So, if he could, would he fuck ivanka?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why you are a moron President Trump didn't suck. You were told he sucked by the democrat-controlled propagandist media. You are really that stupid.
Click to expand...

No, pretty sure he sucked.
Killed 600k Americans
Turned hard working framers into welfare queens
Gassed peaceful protesters so he could hold a bible upside down for a photo op...

Yeah, he pretty much sucked each and every day.


----------



## DukeU

Lewdog said:


> Well it is kind of hard to be homeless and live in high percentage conservative states, that is unless they want to live in the middle of a corn field or in a grazing land for cattle and sheep. Soooo you might want to think this through.


Why are there so many homeless in democrat run cities?


----------



## protectionist

meaner gene said:


> That only happens if you reject the truth of how our nation was founded.  Support for slavery wasn't by accident.


FALSE!  It happens no matter what you think about history.   Except for the 57 year history of Affirmative Action.


----------



## Dadoalex

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
Click to expand...

Well, based on
Election results
Economic results
Pandemic results
International relations results

It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.


----------



## Lewdog

DukeU said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is kind of hard to be homeless and live in high percentage conservative states, that is unless they want to live in the middle of a corn field or in a grazing land for cattle and sheep. Soooo you might want to think this through.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there so many homeless in democrat run cities?
Click to expand...


Pick up a book on social theory and you'll find out.  I won't waste my time giving you a long list myself just for you to ignore it, or ask me for a source... then you use the fallacy of attacking the source saying it is from a liberal.


----------



## protectionist

meaner gene said:


>




This new format is driving me crazy. Where did my quote just disappear to ?  AHHHHH!


----------



## skye

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com




Education is one thing.

Indoctrination is another.

Indoctrination is alarming, that's why  it is considered dangerous.


----------



## eagle7-31

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


Another lying sack BS heard from.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Who had the biggest inauguration attendance?





protectionist said:


> Whoever belonged to the party that has 76% of registered voters in Washington DC
> 
> Not who belonged to the party that has 6% of registered voters in Washington DC.


How many at the Capitol on January 6th, were Washington DC residents?

Not the party that has 76% of registered voters there.

Your local resident argument is clearly false, or both events would have been composed of locals.


----------



## protectionist

meaner gene said:


> Aren't those claims just allegations?


No they are proven FACT. Are you an information-deprived victim of liberal OMISSION media, who doesn't know that Mexicans are notorious for sex crimes ?


----------



## Burgermeister

Biden is making sure the teachers get even dumber - Biden Removes GPA Requirements For Grants To Provide ‘More Access To People Of Color’



> The Biden administration announced a plan to expand tuition breaks for future teachers and remove GPA requirements for grant recipients in hopes of providing access to “students of color.”



Like they aren't bad enough already. This has been a known issue for over 50 years. See the book, The Miseducation of American Teachers, 1965. From the back cover, "It is blunt, to the point, and scathing. It shows our teacher-training institutions to filled with weak students being taught by weak faculties in courses that are vacuous and ineffectual."


----------



## DukeU

Lewdog said:


> Pick up a book on social theory and you'll find out. I won't waste my time giving you a long list myself just for you to ignore it, or ask me for a source... then you use the fallacy of attacking the source saying it is from a liberal.


LOL

You could have just stated it's liberal policy that is failing. You would have sounded more educated.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Why does it feel like October 1917 in here?


----------



## protectionist

meaner gene said:


> How many at the Capitol on January 6th, were Washington DC residents?
> 
> Not the party that has 76% of registered voters there.
> 
> Your local resident argument is clearly false, or both events would have been composed of locals.


You aren't showing one shred of evidence that anybody at any inauguration was a non-Washington DC resident. Without any information either way, it could easily be assumed the overwhelming inauguration population WERE DC residents, just by the ease of local resident to be there, and difficulty for nonresidents .

My local resident argument is clearly TRUE.

PS -Trump's inauguration was on a Friday (weekday). Most of his followers were AT WORK.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Winco said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS, stick to actually teaching children the three Rs and leave the CRT, homo/trans crap, social this and that out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I teach math and still since I think trump is a POS, you insist that I indoctrinate students.
> That darn quadratic equation is so racist.
Click to expand...


Bbbuut math is racist according to left loons

Lol stepped in that one didn't ya?


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.


Based on all those things, Trump's accomplishments (which I have posted repeatedly) were superb. Biden is a train wreck


----------



## meaner gene

protectionist said:


> No they are proven FACT. Are you an information-deprived victim of liberal OMISSION media, who doesn't know that Mexicans are notorious for sex crimes ?



Trump was claiming those characteristics were applicable to the vast majority of Mexicans, not that there were a few bad apples among them.

You could take any population set and find those that have been convicted of those crimes, including the house of representatives.


----------



## Lewdog

DukeU said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick up a book on social theory and you'll find out. I won't waste my time giving you a long list myself just for you to ignore it, or ask me for a source... then you use the fallacy of attacking the source saying it is from a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You could have just stated it's liberal policy that is failing. You would have sounded more educated.
Click to expand...


Strawman.  I simply said you need to educate yourself and find a source that you aren't going to label as liberal just because you don't like what it says.  No matter the source I waste my time providing, you'll try to attack it just because you won't hear what you want to.

Population Density, lack of resources for mobility, an unequal criminal justice system, lack of a livable wage for those that live in urban areas, and soo many other reasons like the lack of proper mental health care.

Educate yourself if you want to make an argument, and don't expect people on forums to do the work for you.


----------



## protectionist

meaner gene said:


> Trump was claiming those characteristics were applicable to the vast majority of Mexicans, not that there were a few bad apples among them.
> 
> You could take any population set and find those that have been convicted of those crimes, including the house of representatives.


Yes, "rapists"(ie. sex crimes of various types), applicable to* the vast majority of Mexicans*. That is what Trump meant. And he was CORRECT. 
You are information-deprived ? You don't know ?

I'm not surprised. This is what happens to leftists who follow left OMISSION media.  You don't know how much you don't know.


----------



## Anathema

Johnlaw said:


> You can always tell those that never attended college. The professors I had encouraged us to see all sides of an issue. There were conservatives and liberals in my class. I had conservative and liberal professors


Interesting.,I went to a college where there were no “issues to discuss. Our education was focused on one thing and one thing only… Preparing us for our chosen career.

Everything we needed to know was condensed into three, eleven week “trimesters” over the course of two years. The fat and gristle were carved out of the curriculum entirely.


----------



## meaner gene

protectionist said:


> You aren't showing one shred of evidence that anybody at any inauguration was a non-Washington DC resident. Without any information either way, it could easily be assumed the overwhelming inauguration population WERE DC residents, just by the ease of local resident to be there, and difficulty for nonresidents .


Non-residents are the historical attendees.  As was clear from inaugurations for over a hundred years.

From the march on washington, to the million man march non-local attendance is the norm.  Even Trumps inauguration was eclipsed by the Womans  match

_The Women's March was a worldwide protest on January 21, 2017, the day after the inauguration of President Donald Trump

More Than 1 Million Rally at Women's Marches in US _


----------



## protectionist

meaner gene said:


> Non-residents are the historical attendees.  As was clear from inaugurations for over a hundred years.
> 
> From the march on washington, to the million man march non-local attendance is the norm.


I'm not buying that.  I say the local population makes up the great majority of the inauguration attendance. Obama's crowd was from the 76% of Democrats, and mostly on welfare, being able to be there on a weekday.


----------



## DukeU

Lewdog said:


> Population Density, lack of resources for mobility, an unequal criminal justice system, lack of a livable wage for those that live in urban areas, and soo many other reasons like the lack of proper mental health care.


All those problems in educated liberal areas?!? Damn.


----------



## Lewdog

DukeU said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Population Density, lack of resources for mobility, an unequal criminal justice system, lack of a livable wage for those that live in urban areas, and soo many other reasons like the lack of proper mental health care.
> 
> 
> 
> All those problems in educated liberal areas?!? Damn.
Click to expand...


So you aren't going to actually educate yourself on the topic, and instead just make empty statements.  Got it.  Let's see if you can figure out the flaw in your own statement.


----------



## jknowgood

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


Portland is the only proof we need that a college education is a joke.


----------



## whitehall

AzogtheDefiler said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half the democrats on the forum are so angry and incoherent and truly ignorant that they can't even argue a political point without using the word "Trump". They spent their primary education learning how to put a condom on a banana and secondary education (if any) majoring in drug abuse.  Meanwhile they lecture us about education.
> 
> 
> 
> Fail
> 
> Major fail
> 
> Is that all you have for wasted 40 minutes of your life?
> 
> Your sad and old.
> 
> 
> 
> Please bring more to you life next time old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean “you’re”? You feeling OK?
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## protectionist

Perhaps the MOST IMPORTANT subject for education, not taught at all by leftist, airhead universities. This is the subject of *correct behavior in police confrontations.*

What is more important than avoiding DEATH ? Liberal university teachers, clueless about guns and law enforcement are unable to teach this and they don't. And the result of their ignorance ?  Needless deaths of police suspects, and dozens of riots all over the country. Destruction and more deaths.


----------



## meaner gene

protectionist said:


> I'm not buying that.  I say the local population makes up the great majority of the inauguration attendance. Obama's crowd was from the 76% of Democrats, and mostly on welfare, being able to be there on a weekday.


Then explain Ronald Reagans inauguration size.  By your theory it should have been 1/10th the size of a democrats.

But of course, history proves your wrong.


----------



## DukeU

Lewdog said:


> So you aren't going to actually educate yourself on the topic, and instead just make empty statements. Got it. Let's see if you can figure out the flaw in your own statement.


Let's see if the democrats can use their "education" for solving their problems or if they will just get worse.


----------



## meaner gene

protectionist said:


> Perhaps the MOST IMPORTANT subject for education, not taught at all by leftist, airhead universities. This is the subject of *correct behavior in police confrontations.*



I would say the same for the police academy.  The proper behavior of police when confronting a suspect.

Apparently Officer Chauvin, failed that lesson.


----------



## meaner gene

protectionist said:


> I'm not buying that.  I say the local population makes up the great majority of the inauguration attendance. Obama's crowd was from the 76% of Democrats, and mostly on welfare, being able to be there on a weekday.


Proving that wrong is simple.
Washington DC population is 690,000.
1.8 million people were at the Obama inauguration in 2009.

Do the math.


----------



## protectionist

meaner gene said:


> Then explain Ronald Reagans inauguration size.  By your theory it should have been 1/10th the size of a democrats.
> 
> But of course, history proves your wrong.


My theory is current. Ronald Reagan was 41years ago. Ho hum.


----------



## jknowgood

Lewdog said:


> DukeU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Population Density, lack of resources for mobility, an unequal criminal justice system, lack of a livable wage for those that live in urban areas, and soo many other reasons like the lack of proper mental health care.
> 
> 
> 
> All those problems in educated liberal areas?!? Damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you aren't going to actually educate yourself on the topic, and instead just make empty statements.  Got it.  Let's see if you can figure out the flaw in your own statement.
Click to expand...

You mean actually teach our kids the basics? Math,English, geography, and real history? Instead the white man is the reason for our problems today? Yeah you're the problem.


----------



## jknowgood

meaner gene said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not buying that.  I say the local population makes up the great majority of the inauguration attendance. Obama's crowd was from the 76% of Democrats, and mostly on welfare, being able to be there on a weekday.
> 
> 
> 
> Proving that wrong is simple.
> Washington DC population is 690,000.
> 1.8 million people were at the Obama inauguration in 2009.
> 
> Do the math.
Click to expand...

They had to, if not they would be considered a racist. Obama divided this country worst than anyone in history.


----------



## protectionist

meaner gene said:


> I would say the same for the police academy.  The proper behavior of police when confronting a suspect.
> 
> Apparently Officer Chauvin, failed that lesson.


Oh, and how was that "apparent"? I saw nothing wrong in his arrest behavior. And so you find fault with police academy education ? What is that fault ?

And not going to question Trump's mention of all Mexicans being "rapist" ? You agree with him.


----------



## protectionist

meaner gene said:


> Proving that wrong is simple.
> Washington DC population is 690,000.
> 1.8 million people were at the Obama inauguration in 2009.
> 
> Do the math.


1.8 million based on what ?  I don't believe it.


----------



## meaner gene

One million people marched in the historic Women’s March on Washington on Saturday, according to initial estimates, in a stunning show of protest on the first full day of the Trump administration.

A sea of peaceful protesters wore pink pussyhats as crowds poured into the streets of downtown DC, easily outnumbering those attending the inauguration on Friday.









						Women's March events take place in Washington and around the world – as it happened
					

Live updates on marches in the United States and around the world as more than 20 countries see protests on the first day of Donald Trump’s presidency




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## EMH

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com




Since you are on record here proclaiming that blacks do not have the right to disagree with you or the party of the confederacy, can we extrapolate that you really do not want blacks educated, since an educated mind, in theory, tends to ask more questions and freely think??


----------



## John T. Ford

surada said:


> Trump LOVES the uneducated. Demogogues always do.


I am pretty sure Trump doesn't love people like you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

whitehall said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half the democrats on the forum are so angry and incoherent and truly ignorant that they can't even argue a political point without using the word "Trump". They spent their primary education learning how to put a condom on a banana and secondary education (if any) majoring in drug abuse.  Meanwhile they lecture us about education.
> 
> 
> 
> Fail
> 
> Major fail
> 
> Is that all you have for wasted 40 minutes of your life?
> 
> Your sad and old.
> 
> 
> 
> Please bring more to you life next time old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean “you’re”? You feeling OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

He said “your” didn’t make sense


----------



## Calypso Jones

> Trump LOVES the uneducated. Demogogues always do.



You should be ashamed of that bald faced lie but I know subscribers to the left are incapable of that feeling.   This problem with the education system has been going on for decades.  Trump didn't cause it but he was making progress as much as one could with a very flawed corrupt system that has NOT been teaching your child what is needed for success in life.    You either are unaware or it suits your purposes just fine.


----------



## John T. Ford

meaner gene said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump correctly said
> _"*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those claims just allegations?
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> "allegations" unproven, mean NOTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Dumbass ..


----------



## protectionist

meaner gene said:


> One million people marched in the historic Women’s March on Washington on Saturday, according to initial estimates, in a stunning show of protest on the first full day of the Trump administration.
> 
> A sea of peaceful protesters wore pink pussyhats as crowds poured into the streets of downtown DC, easily outnumbering those attending the inauguration on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's March events take place in Washington and around the world – as it happened
> 
> 
> Live updates on marches in the United States and around the world as more than 20 countries see protests on the first day of Donald Trump’s presidency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


Protesting what ?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Johnlaw said:


> You can always tell those that never attended college. The professors I had  encouraged us to see all sides of an issue. There were conservatives and liberals  in my class. I had conservative and liberal professors.


And how long ago was this, exactly? Be honest.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Asclepias said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the listing of states with fewest college degrees in population.
> 
> 
> Mississippi.
> Louisiana.
> New Mexico.
> Kentucky.
> Alabama.
> Arkansas.
> Nevada.
> West Virginia.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess. All conservative states?
Click to expand...


You're a SPECIAL kind of stupid, aincha, boy?


----------



## Turtlesoup

harmonica said:


> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous


You mean like the exact same shit that they did for voting..................CHEATING


----------



## Jarlaxle

meaner gene said:


> I believe one of the best things a parent can give a child, is a library card, and encourage them to use it.
> 
> It's like the standard answer I would get from a teacher about the meaning of a word, "look it up in the dictionary."


Which translates, "Go away and stop bothering me."


----------



## Asclepias

There's another more historical angle to why conservatives find education dangerous.  Educated Africans that were enslaved were thought of as dangerous. Thats why it was against the law to educate a Black person that was enslaved. It made them uppity and less obedient. For that conservatives will never forgive education.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: If Jane has three apples and Dick takes two of them how many apples does Jane have?
> A: Dick is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great example of conservative lack of education.
Click to expand...

Critical Race Theory idiot.


----------



## justoffal

TNHarley said:


> Ummm you regressive illiberals answer to everything is "da gubmit"
> You wingers are so similar its amazing how you arent best friends.
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious dumb ass Dems start threads like this when their Dem run school systems are giant failures in spite of sky high school taxes and spending $20k a year on each student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oddly all of the skilled craftsmen that I know are staunchly conservative and republican.  I simply do not know any skilled craftsmen who are either democrat or liberal.   I know plenty of failed adults who live at home with mom and dad and have degrees but no money to live on though.  Hmmm....is that the result of education?
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dadoalex said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
Click to expand...

If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
The fucker has created the problems we have now.
If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent 
And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies


----------



## BrokeLoser

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


“Why many conservatives find education dangerous”​


----------



## surada

protectionist said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who had the biggest inauguration attendance?
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever belonged to the party that has 76% of registered voters in Washington DC
> 
> Not who belonged to the party that has 6% of registered voters in Washington DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> District of Columbia Democratic State Committee - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...


CRT is only taught at the graduate school level. Probably not that common in rural Montana.


----------



## krichton

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com



It's really no wonder why many on the right are so quick to reject science and facts.


----------



## Meathead

krichton said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really no wonder why many on the right are so quick to reject science and facts.
Click to expand...

If your beloved critical race theory were a fact it wouldn't be a theory, would it?

I tire of stupidity.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

krichton said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really no wonder why many on the right are so quick to reject science and facts.
Click to expand...

those who think they are smart say some of the most ignorant things


----------



## AMart

I have my PHD is gender studies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

bigrebnc1775 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can forgive the poorly educated, for they do not know.  And they can be fixed by education.
> The Trump loyalists know what they're doing, and they just don't care what they're doing to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The poorly "educated" do not know the leftist, idiocy bullshit that "educators" throw at kids all day long.  This is why the poorly "educated" are the ones who actually know the truth of what is going on, while the well "educated" are indoctrinated, brain damaged, and too DUPED to know anything.
> 
> Biden supporters are who don't care what they are doing to the country, while madman Biden spreads* Covid* from sea to shining sea, with his flying of unvetted, unvaccinated illegal aliens , and at the same time increasing the crime rates all over the country . As Trump correctly said _"*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.
> 
> Yes, I love the poorly educated too, because _"educated"_ in US universities means being MISeducated.  so the less "educated" you are, the less brainwashed your are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Trump said is a lie, pandering to the racist, bigoted, hateful right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liar
Click to expand...

Trump is a liar, as are his supporters, hateful racists and bigots.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

protectionist said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Trump said is a lie, pandering to the racist, bigoted, hateful right.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  What did he say that you claim to be a lie ?
> 
> 2.  It is clearly the left that is racist, hateful, bigoted, not the right.
Click to expand...

Trump is a liar, as are his supporters, hateful racists and bigots.


----------



## NoNukes

BluesLegend said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious dumb ass Dems start threads like this when their Dem run school systems are giant failures in spite of sky high school taxes and spending $20k a year on each student.
Click to expand...

Conservatives do not run the school systems because you have to be educated to do so.


----------



## NoNukes

Asclepias said:


> There's another more historical angle to why conservatives find education dangerous.  Educated Africans that were enslaved were thought of as dangerous. Thats why it was against the law to educate a Black person that was enslaved. It made them uppity and less obedient. For that conservatives will never forgive education.


The most dangerous person in America is a Black with a library card.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can forgive the poorly educated, for they do not know.  And they can be fixed by education.
> The Trump loyalists know what they're doing, and they just don't care what they're doing to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The poorly "educated" do not know the leftist, idiocy bullshit that "educators" throw at kids all day long.  This is why the poorly "educated" are the ones who actually know the truth of what is going on, while the well "educated" are indoctrinated, brain damaged, and too DUPED to know anything.
> 
> Biden supporters are who don't care what they are doing to the country, while madman Biden spreads* Covid* from sea to shining sea, with his flying of unvetted, unvaccinated illegal aliens , and at the same time increasing the crime rates all over the country . As Trump correctly said _"*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.
> 
> Yes, I love the poorly educated too, because _"educated"_ in US universities means being MISeducated.  so the less "educated" you are, the less brainwashed your are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Trump said is a lie, pandering to the racist, bigoted, hateful right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a liar, as are his supporters, hateful racists and bigots.
Click to expand...

You lie because what you defend and support is nothing but a lie 
It is the democrats that are the pushers of racism and are the definition of bigots.
You cannot be honest and defend the democrat party


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NoNukes said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious dumb ass Dems start threads like this when their Dem run school systems are giant failures in spite of sky high school taxes and spending $20k a year on each student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives do not run the school systems because you have to be educated to do so.
Click to expand...

why do you leftists hate school choice and vouchers and private schools?
and why did jo biden support segregation?


----------



## NoNukes

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious dumb ass Dems start threads like this when their Dem run school systems are giant failures in spite of sky high school taxes and spending $20k a year on each student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives do not run the school systems because you have to be educated to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you leftists hate school choice and vouchers and private schools?
Click to expand...

Where did I say that I did?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NoNukes said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious dumb ass Dems start threads like this when their Dem run school systems are giant failures in spite of sky high school taxes and spending $20k a year on each student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives do not run the school systems because you have to be educated to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you leftists hate school choice and vouchers and private schools?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say that I did?
Click to expand...

well since you think liberal's run the school system you implied that since they don't run private schools


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

bigrebnc1775 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can forgive the poorly educated, for they do not know.  And they can be fixed by education.
> The Trump loyalists know what they're doing, and they just don't care what they're doing to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The poorly "educated" do not know the leftist, idiocy bullshit that "educators" throw at kids all day long.  This is why the poorly "educated" are the ones who actually know the truth of what is going on, while the well "educated" are indoctrinated, brain damaged, and too DUPED to know anything.
> 
> Biden supporters are who don't care what they are doing to the country, while madman Biden spreads* Covid* from sea to shining sea, with his flying of unvetted, unvaccinated illegal aliens , and at the same time increasing the crime rates all over the country . As Trump correctly said _"*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.
> 
> Yes, I love the poorly educated too, because _"educated"_ in US universities means being MISeducated.  so the less "educated" you are, the less brainwashed your are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Trump said is a lie, pandering to the racist, bigoted, hateful right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a liar, as are his supporters, hateful racists and bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie because what you defend and support is nothing but a lie
> It is the democrats that are the pushers of racism and are the definition of bigots.
> You cannot be honest and defend the democrat party
Click to expand...

You're obviously forgetting the only scientific study on the subject to date from Brock University Canada back in 2012 that proves the left is more intelligent and less racist than the right. Don't pretend you don't know about it as it made headlines and is quite famous.

 Left-wing" people are smarter, study finds 【NUOVO】​


----------



## Peace

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Q: If Jane has three apples and Dick takes two of them how many apples does Jane have?
> A: Dick is a racist.


Depends on Jane color but you can bet the correct answer is Dick is a sexiest and his parents should have been shot for naming him Richard if you were taught at a Progressive School in Chicago…


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can forgive the poorly educated, for they do not know.  And they can be fixed by education.
> The Trump loyalists know what they're doing, and they just don't care what they're doing to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The poorly "educated" do not know the leftist, idiocy bullshit that "educators" throw at kids all day long.  This is why the poorly "educated" are the ones who actually know the truth of what is going on, while the well "educated" are indoctrinated, brain damaged, and too DUPED to know anything.
> 
> Biden supporters are who don't care what they are doing to the country, while madman Biden spreads* Covid* from sea to shining sea, with his flying of unvetted, unvaccinated illegal aliens , and at the same time increasing the crime rates all over the country . As Trump correctly said _"*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.
> 
> Yes, I love the poorly educated too, because _"educated"_ in US universities means being MISeducated.  so the less "educated" you are, the less brainwashed your are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Trump said is a lie, pandering to the racist, bigoted, hateful right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a liar, as are his supporters, hateful racists and bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie because what you defend and support is nothing but a lie
> It is the democrats that are the pushers of racism and are the definition of bigots.
> You cannot be honest and defend the democrat party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're obviously forgetting the only scientific study on the subject to date from Brock University Canada back in 2012 that proves the left is more intelligent and less racist than the right. Don't pretend you don't know about it as it made headlines and is quite famous.
> 
> Left-wing" people are smarter, study finds 【NUOVO】​
Click to expand...

gaslighting is  failure to start with


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can forgive the poorly educated, for they do not know.  And they can be fixed by education.
> The Trump loyalists know what they're doing, and they just don't care what they're doing to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The poorly "educated" do not know the leftist, idiocy bullshit that "educators" throw at kids all day long.  This is why the poorly "educated" are the ones who actually know the truth of what is going on, while the well "educated" are indoctrinated, brain damaged, and too DUPED to know anything.
> 
> Biden supporters are who don't care what they are doing to the country, while madman Biden spreads* Covid* from sea to shining sea, with his flying of unvetted, unvaccinated illegal aliens , and at the same time increasing the crime rates all over the country . As Trump correctly said _"*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.
> 
> Yes, I love the poorly educated too, because _"educated"_ in US universities means being MISeducated.  so the less "educated" you are, the less brainwashed your are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Trump said is a lie, pandering to the racist, bigoted, hateful right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a liar, as are his supporters, hateful racists and bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie because what you defend and support is nothing but a lie
> It is the democrats that are the pushers of racism and are the definition of bigots.
> You cannot be honest and defend the democrat party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're obviously forgetting the only scientific study on the subject to date from Brock University Canada back in 2012 that proves the left is more intelligent and less racist than the right. Don't pretend you don't know about it as it made headlines and is quite famous.
> 
> Left-wing" people are smarter, study finds 【NUOVO】​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gaslighting is  failure to start with
Click to expand...

You can't argue with factual science!


----------



## gtopa1

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


Absolute garbage. I Value your Gender Studies degree BIGLY!!!!

Greg


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can forgive the poorly educated, for they do not know.  And they can be fixed by education.
> The Trump loyalists know what they're doing, and they just don't care what they're doing to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The poorly "educated" do not know the leftist, idiocy bullshit that "educators" throw at kids all day long.  This is why the poorly "educated" are the ones who actually know the truth of what is going on, while the well "educated" are indoctrinated, brain damaged, and too DUPED to know anything.
> 
> Biden supporters are who don't care what they are doing to the country, while madman Biden spreads* Covid* from sea to shining sea, with his flying of unvetted, unvaccinated illegal aliens , and at the same time increasing the crime rates all over the country . As Trump correctly said _"*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.
> 
> Yes, I love the poorly educated too, because _"educated"_ in US universities means being MISeducated.  so the less "educated" you are, the less brainwashed your are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Trump said is a lie, pandering to the racist, bigoted, hateful right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a liar, as are his supporters, hateful racists and bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie because what you defend and support is nothing but a lie
> It is the democrats that are the pushers of racism and are the definition of bigots.
> You cannot be honest and defend the democrat party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're obviously forgetting the only scientific study on the subject to date from Brock University Canada back in 2012 that proves the left is more intelligent and less racist than the right. Don't pretend you don't know about it as it made headlines and is quite famous.
> 
> Left-wing" people are smarter, study finds 【NUOVO】​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gaslighting is  failure to start with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't argue with factual science!
Click to expand...

here's a fact you leftists hate private schools 
Children that attend private schools have higher GPAs and test better 
Why can't leftist-run public schools which also are funded by the taxpayers do a better job or just as good as private schools?


----------



## Flash

The core of American Liberalism are dumbass uneducated welfare queen inner city shitheads.

Liberals in America are all very ignorant of Economics, History, Climate Science, Biology, Ethics and they sure as hell don't know a damn thing thing about the Constitution.  On top of that the idiots teach racial hatred.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Flash said:


> The core of American Liberalism are dumbass uneducated welfare queen inner city shitheads.
> 
> Liberals in America are all very ignorant of Economics, History, Climate Science, Biology, Ethics and they sure as hell don't know a damn thing thing about the Constitution.  On top of that the idiots teach racial hatred.


that's one scientific fact they cannot address


----------



## NoNukes

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious dumb ass Dems start threads like this when their Dem run school systems are giant failures in spite of sky high school taxes and spending $20k a year on each student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives do not run the school systems because you have to be educated to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you leftists hate school choice and vouchers and private schools?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say that I did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well since you think liberal's run the school system you implied that since they don't run private schools
Click to expand...

Who is more likely to get into education. Liberals or Conservatives.?


----------



## NoNukes

Flash said:


> The core of American Liberalism are dumbass uneducated welfare queen inner city shitheads.
> 
> Liberals in America are all very ignorant of Economics, History, Climate Science, Biology, Ethics and they sure as hell don't know a damn thing thing about the Constitution.  On top of that the idiots teach racial hatred.


This is so stupid and untrue. You are just filled with hate.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NoNukes said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious dumb ass Dems start threads like this when their Dem run school systems are giant failures in spite of sky high school taxes and spending $20k a year on each student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives do not run the school systems because you have to be educated to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you leftists hate school choice and vouchers and private schools?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say that I did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well since you think liberal's run the school system you implied that since they don't run private schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is more likely to get into education. Liberals or Conservatives.?
Click to expand...

whose teaching in these private schools? It sure in hell are not leftists


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NoNukes said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The core of American Liberalism are dumbass uneducated welfare queen inner city shitheads.
> 
> Liberals in America are all very ignorant of Economics, History, Climate Science, Biology, Ethics and they sure as hell don't know a damn thing thing about the Constitution.  On top of that the idiots teach racial hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so stupid and untrue. You are just filled with hate.
Click to expand...

yes it's true 
You believe economics works best with socialism it doesn't
You erase history because it makes you look bad
you change your argument on climate when the climate doesn't hold true to what you said would happen
You have not ethics. You must lie to defend your position
And you sure in hell don't comprehend the Constitution.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can forgive the poorly educated, for they do not know.  And they can be fixed by education.
> The Trump loyalists know what they're doing, and they just don't care what they're doing to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The poorly "educated" do not know the leftist, idiocy bullshit that "educators" throw at kids all day long.  This is why the poorly "educated" are the ones who actually know the truth of what is going on, while the well "educated" are indoctrinated, brain damaged, and too DUPED to know anything.
> 
> Biden supporters are who don't care what they are doing to the country, while madman Biden spreads* Covid* from sea to shining sea, with his flying of unvetted, unvaccinated illegal aliens , and at the same time increasing the crime rates all over the country . As Trump correctly said _"*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.
> 
> Yes, I love the poorly educated too, because _"educated"_ in US universities means being MISeducated.  so the less "educated" you are, the less brainwashed your are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Trump said is a lie, pandering to the racist, bigoted, hateful right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a liar, as are his supporters, hateful racists and bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie because what you defend and support is nothing but a lie
> It is the democrats that are the pushers of racism and are the definition of bigots.
> You cannot be honest and defend the democrat party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're obviously forgetting the only scientific study on the subject to date from Brock University Canada back in 2012 that proves the left is more intelligent and less racist than the right. Don't pretend you don't know about it as it made headlines and is quite famous.
> 
> Left-wing" people are smarter, study finds 【NUOVO】​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gaslighting is  failure to start with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't argue with factual science!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here's a fact you leftists hate private schools
> Children that attend private schools have higher GPAs and test better
> Why can't leftist-run public schools which also are funded by the taxpayers do a better job or just as good as private schools?
Click to expand...

It's getting away from the thread topic but I will indulge you.

Why should it be a surprise that private schools do better? They have the money to attract the best teachers. Why should poor parents' children be deprived of the best possible education?
In adult education fair enough if you want the best possible education pay for it. Children though can't pay but why should that be held against them. The answer is that there should be no private education for kids. A single system where all children are given the same top-quality education paid for by the taxpayer. Teaching standards must be continually monitored and improved. Every child should be given an equal chance.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can forgive the poorly educated, for they do not know.  And they can be fixed by education.
> The Trump loyalists know what they're doing, and they just don't care what they're doing to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The poorly "educated" do not know the leftist, idiocy bullshit that "educators" throw at kids all day long.  This is why the poorly "educated" are the ones who actually know the truth of what is going on, while the well "educated" are indoctrinated, brain damaged, and too DUPED to know anything.
> 
> Biden supporters are who don't care what they are doing to the country, while madman Biden spreads* Covid* from sea to shining sea, with his flying of unvetted, unvaccinated illegal aliens , and at the same time increasing the crime rates all over the country . As Trump correctly said _"*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.
> 
> Yes, I love the poorly educated too, because _"educated"_ in US universities means being MISeducated.  so the less "educated" you are, the less brainwashed your are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Trump said is a lie, pandering to the racist, bigoted, hateful right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a liar, as are his supporters, hateful racists and bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie because what you defend and support is nothing but a lie
> It is the democrats that are the pushers of racism and are the definition of bigots.
> You cannot be honest and defend the democrat party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're obviously forgetting the only scientific study on the subject to date from Brock University Canada back in 2012 that proves the left is more intelligent and less racist than the right. Don't pretend you don't know about it as it made headlines and is quite famous.
> 
> Left-wing" people are smarter, study finds 【NUOVO】​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gaslighting is  failure to start with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't argue with factual science!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here's a fact you leftists hate private schools
> Children that attend private schools have higher GPAs and test better
> Why can't leftist-run public schools which also are funded by the taxpayers do a better job or just as good as private schools?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting away from the thread topic but I will indulge you.
> 
> Why should it be a surprise that private schools do better? They have the money to attract the best teachers. Why should poor parents' children be deprived of the best possible education?
> In adult education fair enough if you want the best possible education pay for it. Children though can't pay but why should that be held against them. The answer is that there should be no private education for kids. A single system where all children are given the same top-quality education paid for by the taxpayer. Teaching standards must be continually monitored and improved. Every child should be given an equal chance.
Click to expand...

no, it's not getting away from the thread topic it is as a matter of fact is on topic.
If money is the issue how can a private school out fund the federal government-controlled public school?


----------



## surada

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can forgive the poorly educated, for they do not know.  And they can be fixed by education.
> The Trump loyalists know what they're doing, and they just don't care what they're doing to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The poorly "educated" do not know the leftist, idiocy bullshit that "educators" throw at kids all day long.  This is why the poorly "educated" are the ones who actually know the truth of what is going on, while the well "educated" are indoctrinated, brain damaged, and too DUPED to know anything.
> 
> Biden supporters are who don't care what they are doing to the country, while madman Biden spreads* Covid* from sea to shining sea, with his flying of unvetted, unvaccinated illegal aliens , and at the same time increasing the crime rates all over the country . As Trump correctly said _"*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.
> 
> Yes, I love the poorly educated too, because _"educated"_ in US universities means being MISeducated.  so the less "educated" you are, the less brainwashed your are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Trump said is a lie, pandering to the racist, bigoted, hateful right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a liar, as are his supporters, hateful racists and bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie because what you defend and support is nothing but a lie
> It is the democrats that are the pushers of racism and are the definition of bigots.
> You cannot be honest and defend the democrat party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're obviously forgetting the only scientific study on the subject to date from Brock University Canada back in 2012 that proves the left is more intelligent and less racist than the right. Don't pretend you don't know about it as it made headlines and is quite famous.
> 
> Left-wing" people are smarter, study finds 【NUOVO】​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gaslighting is  failure to start with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't argue with factual science!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here's a fact you leftists hate private schools
> Children that attend private schools have higher GPAs and test better
> Why can't leftist-run public schools which also are funded by the taxpayers do a better job or just as good as private schools?
Click to expand...


You attended public schools, didn't you?


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can forgive the poorly educated, for they do not know.  And they can be fixed by education.
> The Trump loyalists know what they're doing, and they just don't care what they're doing to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The poorly "educated" do not know the leftist, idiocy bullshit that "educators" throw at kids all day long.  This is why the poorly "educated" are the ones who actually know the truth of what is going on, while the well "educated" are indoctrinated, brain damaged, and too DUPED to know anything.
> 
> Biden supporters are who don't care what they are doing to the country, while madman Biden spreads* Covid* from sea to shining sea, with his flying of unvetted, unvaccinated illegal aliens , and at the same time increasing the crime rates all over the country . As Trump correctly said _"*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.
> 
> Yes, I love the poorly educated too, because _"educated"_ in US universities means being MISeducated.  so the less "educated" you are, the less brainwashed your are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Trump said is a lie, pandering to the racist, bigoted, hateful right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a liar, as are his supporters, hateful racists and bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie because what you defend and support is nothing but a lie
> It is the democrats that are the pushers of racism and are the definition of bigots.
> You cannot be honest and defend the democrat party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're obviously forgetting the only scientific study on the subject to date from Brock University Canada back in 2012 that proves the left is more intelligent and less racist than the right. Don't pretend you don't know about it as it made headlines and is quite famous.
> 
> Left-wing" people are smarter, study finds 【NUOVO】​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gaslighting is  failure to start with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't argue with factual science!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here's a fact you leftists hate private schools
> Children that attend private schools have higher GPAs and test better
> Why can't leftist-run public schools which also are funded by the taxpayers do a better job or just as good as private schools?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting away from the thread topic but I will indulge you.
> 
> Why should it be a surprise that private schools do better? They have the money to attract the best teachers. Why should poor parents' children be deprived of the best possible education?
> In adult education fair enough if you want the best possible education pay for it. Children though can't pay but why should that be held against them. The answer is that there should be no private education for kids. A single system where all children are given the same top-quality education paid for by the taxpayer. Teaching standards must be continually monitored and improved. Every child should be given an equal chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it's not getting away from the thread topic it is as a matter of fact is on topic.
> If money is the issue how can a private school out fund the federal government-controlled public school?
Click to expand...

Why do I have the feeling you know full well why.

Our current PM attended Eton College. He recently complained that on his PM's salary he couldn't afford to send his youngest son (I think he has seven kids) to Eton. It costs £40,000 per annum to send a child to Eton. So there's your answer, whether the UK gov. or your federal gov, I doubt very much whether they would ever be prepared to pay £40,000 for every child in the state system public schools to bring standards up to Eton levels.


----------



## citygator

themirrorthief said:


> citygator so why do liberals say black schools are failing  arent they getting that awesome liberal education you bragged about


$$$


----------



## NoNukes

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious dumb ass Dems start threads like this when their Dem run school systems are giant failures in spite of sky high school taxes and spending $20k a year on each student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives do not run the school systems because you have to be educated to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you leftists hate school choice and vouchers and private schools?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say that I did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well since you think liberal's run the school system you implied that since they don't run private schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is more likely to get into education. Liberals or Conservatives.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whose teaching in these private schools? It sure in hell are not leftists
Click to expand...

People I have known teaching in private schools have been leftists.


----------



## Flash

NoNukes said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The core of American Liberalism are dumbass uneducated welfare queen inner city shitheads.
> 
> Liberals in America are all very ignorant of Economics, History, Climate Science, Biology, Ethics and they sure as hell don't know a damn thing thing about the Constitution.  On top of that the idiots teach racial hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so stupid and untrue. You are just filled with hate.
Click to expand...


You are confused Moon Bat.

It is true.  For instance, how can anybody that has a knowledge of Economics think that more taxation will make a country more prosperous?  Or Biology and think that there are more than two genders?  Or Ethics and that the end justifies the means when stealing an election?

Liberals are dumb mutherfvers.  They never get get anything right.

The core voting block for the Democrats is the dumbass inner city welfare Negroes.  

The Democrats are a coalition of all the scum in this country:  It is a party made up of all the despicable assholes in the country.

 Blacks that vote their race and welfare check.

 Environmental Wackos

 Anti Gun Nuts

 Feminazis 

 Queers

 Illegals

 Welfare Queens

 Greedy Union Bosses.

 ANTIFA and BLM Terrorists.

Confused College kids and their bat shit crazy Marxists professors.


----------



## Flash

Liberals represent nearly everything that's wrong with this country. They represent and support - whole-heartedly - authoritarian control (tyrannical government) of pretty much everything.  

Behind every awful policy that involves meddling in the lives of others and control over the lives of others is a Libtard. They are the bane of anybody who wants to be free.


----------



## surada

Flash said:


> Liberals represent nearly everything that's wrong with this country. They represent and support - whole-heartedly - authoritarian control (tyrannical government) of pretty much everything.
> 
> Behind every awful policy that involves meddling in the lives of others and control over the lives of others is a Libtard. They are the bane of anybody who wants to be free.



How exactly are you NOT free?


----------



## my2¢

My kids have long been out of school and so have't paid much attention to educational topics.  One that I did get into was common core math. I thought it was a good thing to teach kids the concepts while conservatives only wished to take them to the level of what you can get out of a calculator costing less than four bucks.  

These days it's about critical race theory.  Hasn't aroused my interest but it has brought back memories of third grade back in 1962-63, when each week for a while we had a film of "How (fill-in-the-blank) Help Made America Great".  Whether it was Negros, Jews, Italians, Irish, etc. that filled in the blank, those old movies sure were a relief from listening to the teacher.


----------



## Flash




----------



## citygator

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Lots of people find "education" (indoctrination and radicalization) to be dangerous.
> 
> Rightly so.


What’s your experience with education?


----------



## citygator

my2¢ said:


> My kids have long been out of school and so have't paid much attention to educational topics. One that I did get into was common core math. I thought it was a good thing to teach kids the concepts while conservatives only wished to take them to the level of what you can get out of a calculator costing less than four bucks.


Perfect example. Common core was a boogeyman for a decade cuz righties didn’t understand it right away and assumed therefore it was the devils work.


----------



## citygator

hjmick said:


> The hardcore ones annoy me as well. Unfortunately, that's all I seem to come across these days. Them and the hardcore right. Moderates on either side seem to be in short supply


This site has almost no far leftists.


----------



## citygator

Dogmaphobe said:


> The only thing citygator knows about the world is that he is on team democrat.
> 
> He was certainly never called smart when he was a kid, so isn't it so nice that all he has to do is join team Dem and voila!


Everything you typed was incorrect. I’ll never claim the Dems have it all together. That’s for sure. They are more productive than destructive though.

I’m smart enough to know you can’t win a debate with ad hominem attacks.


----------



## citygator

protectionist said:


> What liberals call _"education",_ is dangerous because it distorts young minds into believing FALSE ideas.


Link?


----------



## citygator

Mark Richard said:


> citygator Since when do conservatives not want education? Conservatives want people to learn about the country in every aspect and leftists want people to learn only one-sided history and theories. The leftist are the ones that don't want the education. The left to start at once that want to censor things and destroy history.


I think you messed up your argument. You’re apparently a liberal and don’t know it. The movement to teach how America has grown up through racial tension and with underpinning of racism does teach a full history. Teaching only a stream of patriotic unified growth of a prosperous nation is the censoring.

Not idolizing bad ideas like southern cessation and setting a reminder of blacks place in the south with celebratory statues is not censoring and destroying history if that’s what you are referring to.


----------



## citygator

whitehall said:


> Half the democrats on the forum are so angry and incoherent and truly ignorant that they can't even argue a political point without using the word "Trump". They spent their primary education learning how to put a condom on a banana and secondary education (if any) majoring in drug abuse.  Meanwhile they lecture us about education.


I’ll be your huckleberry. My OP nor the linked article in the OP mentioned the former guy once.  Your simplistic insult adds zero value nor anything to the discussion.


----------



## 22lcidw

citygator said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kids have long been out of school and so have't paid much attention to educational topics. One that I did get into was common core math. I thought it was a good thing to teach kids the concepts while conservatives only wished to take them to the level of what you can get out of a calculator costing less than four bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect example. Common core was a boogeyman for a decade cuz righties didn’t understand it right away and assumed therefore it was the devils work.
Click to expand...

Watching the endless yelling and screaming is proof of the flaws in the education system. Everything cost twice as much and more. Watching TV channels is eerie. All the food inventors are white and the people telling us about it are mostly women and minorities. Military programs are a diversity agenda to the max. The videos will always show the women and minorities in the forefront. Mocking the men who died in the past. The Space program is extreme feminism palooza. They are going t have a small space station around the moon because the omen will not like small confinements to land on the moon. Tuning on the NASA channel is like a permanent time of the month.


----------



## kaz

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com



God you're stupid.  I hope no one wasted tuition on you


----------



## citygator

whitehall said:


> The initial post indicates a lack of intelligence as if it was written by a 5th grader ....."why don't conservatives (fill in the blanks)". It's a cheap shot typical of the under-educated left these days.


You’re calling the OP lacking intelligence and then you post “in quotes” a phrase not even in the OP nor is it in the link?!? Come on dude. If you have to lie youve already lost the argument.

I have the intelligence to know ad hominem attacks don’t win arguments and you offered nothing but that.  Next.


----------



## citygator

kaz said:


> God you're stupid. I hope no one wasted tuition on you


Ad hominem attack minefield in here. Welcome to the club of people incapable of debate so they stoop to name calling. Oh… I was on an academic scholarship. You?


----------



## kaz

citygator said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> God you're stupid. I hope no one wasted tuition on you
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominem attack minefield in here. Welcome to the club of people incapable of debate so they stoop to name calling. Oh… I was on an academic scholarship. You?
Click to expand...


Your OP is a lie.  Conservatives don't think that "education" is biased, they think leftist educatORS are you stupid fuck.

And with that OP you're whining about ad hominem?  Fuck the shit out of you, lying racist bitch


----------



## surada

citygator said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hardcore ones annoy me as well. Unfortunately, that's all I seem to come across these days. Them and the hardcore right. Moderates on either side seem to be in short supply
> 
> 
> 
> This site has almost no far leftists.
Click to expand...


That's true, but it wouldn't seem that way to Trump's Fascists.


----------



## citygator

skye said:


> Education is one thing.
> 
> Indoctrination is another.
> 
> Indoctrination is alarming, that's why it is considered dangerous


The overly simplistic characterization of a complex issue that you just offered is exactly the point of the article and my post. To believe a broad education system that is decentralized into local control as an indoctrination process is absurd. Utterly absurd.


----------



## citygator

kaz said:


> Your OP is a lie. Conservatives don't think that "education" is biased, they think leftist educatORS are you stupid fuck.
> 
> And with that OP you're whining about ad hominem? Fuck the shit out of you, lying racist bitch


I’d accuse you of roid rage if it weren’t  for that fat soft body you carry around.

What exactly is being taught that you think is biased and indoctrinating?


----------



## kaz

surada said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hardcore ones annoy me as well. Unfortunately, that's all I seem to come across these days. Them and the hardcore right. Moderates on either side seem to be in short supply
> 
> 
> 
> This site has almost no far leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, but it wouldn't seem that way to Trump's Fascists.
Click to expand...


And yet you claim that you switched parties from Republican to Democrat over our middle east policy that both parties did.  And when Trump came and actually was the first President since the 70s to actually reduce our middle east presence you hated him even more than warmonger Obama.

And you still can't list a single issue you agreed with Republicans on while you claim you were one for 35 years


----------



## kaz

citygator said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your OP is a lie. Conservatives don't think that "education" is biased, they think leftist educatORS are you stupid fuck.
> 
> And with that OP you're whining about ad hominem? Fuck the shit out of you, lying racist bitch
> 
> 
> 
> I’d accuse you of roid rage if it weren’t  for that fat soft body you carry around.
> 
> What exactly is being taught that you think is biased and indoctrinating?
Click to expand...


You clearly don't have kids in the schools.

My wife is a woman of color, which means my daughters are.

Lily white teachers constantly tell them they are racist for not being Marxist Democrats.

You're sick people.

I have two graduate degrees and I'm no leftist you may have noticed.  How many do you have?


----------



## citygator

protectionist said:


> Perhaps the MOST IMPORTANT subject for education, not taught at all by leftist, airhead universities. This is the subject of *correct behavior in police confrontations.*
> 
> What is more important than avoiding DEATH ? Liberal university teachers, clueless about guns and law enforcement are unable to teach this and they don't. And the result of their ignorance ? Needless deaths of police suspects, and dozens of riots all over the country. Destruction and more deaths.


Wow. You really nailed it there.  Our largest educational shortfall is arrest compliance. I’m sorry our education system failed you. Unequal access to education is actually the biggest issue.


----------



## kaz

citygator said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the MOST IMPORTANT subject for education, not taught at all by leftist, airhead universities. This is the subject of *correct behavior in police confrontations.*
> 
> What is more important than avoiding DEATH ? Liberal university teachers, clueless about guns and law enforcement are unable to teach this and they don't. And the result of their ignorance ? Needless deaths of police suspects, and dozens of riots all over the country. Destruction and more deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. You really nailed it there.  Our largest educational shortfall is arrest compliance. I’m sorry our education system failed you. Unequal access to education is actually the biggest issue.
Click to expand...


And yet government is failing miserably at proving education.   We have the worst schools in the west and the most expensive in the world.    And all you morons want to do it throw more money at it.  Money is clearly not the problem


----------



## sartre play

Anathema  I agree with you to a point, I avoided some classes that I had no interest in, found out later a little more knowledge in those areas would have been useful in our changing world.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

protectionist said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was claiming those characteristics were applicable to the vast majority of Mexicans, not that there were a few bad apples among them.
> 
> You could take any population set and find those that have been convicted of those crimes, including the house of representatives.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, "rapists"(ie. sex crimes of various types), applicable to* the vast majority of Mexicans*. That is what Trump meant. And he was CORRECT.
> You are information-deprived ? You don't know ?
> 
> I'm not surprised. This is what happens to leftists who follow left OMISSION media.  You don't know how much you don't know.
Click to expand...

The description of rapist isn't applicable to the majority of Mexicans,  just the Mexicans who come here.


----------



## otto105

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
> The fucker has created the problems we have now.
> If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent
> And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
> Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies
Click to expand...

the former president is over, just like your bullshit.


----------



## Anathema

sartre play said:


> @nathema I agree with you to a point, I avoided some classes that I had no interest in, found out later a little more knowledge in those areas would have been useful in our changing world


Understood. I had a VERY specific career goal in mind. I catered my high schooling to get into the college I wanted to go to. I picked that college specifically for its degree program (1 of only 2 in the country for that career field at that time. Most people got tech school certifications instead).

I’ve been able to pretty closely follow my career path afterwards. There have been some twists and turns but almost 30 years after graduation, I’m still in the same field without having to get any additional education or training.


----------



## NoNukes

Flash said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The core of American Liberalism are dumbass uneducated welfare queen inner city shitheads.
> 
> Liberals in America are all very ignorant of Economics, History, Climate Science, Biology, Ethics and they sure as hell don't know a damn thing thing about the Constitution.  On top of that the idiots teach racial hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so stupid and untrue. You are just filled with hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> It is true.  For instance, how can anybody that has a knowledge of Economics think that more taxation will make a country more prosperous?  Or Biology and think that there are more than two genders?  Or Ethics and that the end justifies the means when stealing an election?
> 
> Liberals are dumb mutherfvers.  They never get get anything right.
> 
> The core voting block for the Democrats is the dumbass inner city welfare Negroes.
> 
> The Democrats are a coalition of all the scum in this country:  It is a party made up of all the despicable assholes in the country.
> 
> Blacks that vote their race and welfare check.
> 
> Environmental Wackos
> 
> Anti Gun Nuts
> 
> Feminazis
> 
> Queers
> 
> Illegals
> 
> Welfare Queens
> 
> Greedy Union Bosses.
> 
> ANTIFA and BLM Terrorists.
> 
> Confused College kids and their bat shit crazy Marxists professors.
Click to expand...

Another stupid clueless person I see.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

otto105 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
> The fucker has created the problems we have now.
> If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent
> And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
> Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the former president is over, just like your bullshit.
Click to expand...

I wasn't talking about President Trump I was talking about the man who has 49 years of bullshit a man who did not want his children in what he called racial jungles. A man who championed systematic racism in the 1994 crimes bill and bragged about how it would incarcerate many people. A law that was specifically targeting black Americans.
A man who did a quid pro quo to cover his corruption with Ukraine. A man who has ties with China
You're an idiot for supporting that shit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NoNukes said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The core of American Liberalism are dumbass uneducated welfare queen inner city shitheads.
> 
> Liberals in America are all very ignorant of Economics, History, Climate Science, Biology, Ethics and they sure as hell don't know a damn thing thing about the Constitution.  On top of that the idiots teach racial hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so stupid and untrue. You are just filled with hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> It is true.  For instance, how can anybody that has a knowledge of Economics think that more taxation will make a country more prosperous?  Or Biology and think that there are more than two genders?  Or Ethics and that the end justifies the means when stealing an election?
> 
> Liberals are dumb mutherfvers.  They never get get anything right.
> 
> The core voting block for the Democrats is the dumbass inner city welfare Negroes.
> 
> The Democrats are a coalition of all the scum in this country:  It is a party made up of all the despicable assholes in the country.
> 
> Blacks that vote their race and welfare check.
> 
> Environmental Wackos
> 
> Anti Gun Nuts
> 
> Feminazis
> 
> Queers
> 
> Illegals
> 
> Welfare Queens
> 
> Greedy Union Bosses.
> 
> ANTIFA and BLM Terrorists.
> 
> Confused College kids and their bat shit crazy Marxists professors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another stupid clueless person I see.
Click to expand...

I see that you are looking in a mirror


----------



## bripat9643

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


Only fools believe that universities you how to think.  What they do is brainwash.  I took a course in 20th European history, and the professor did nothing but site one Marxist scholar after another.  Never did he mention Ludwig von Mises or Friedrich Hayek.  This is pure brainwashing.


----------



## Unkotare

bripat9643 said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only fools believe that universities you how to think.  What they do is brainwash.  I took a course in 20th European history, and the professor did nothing but site one Marxist scholar after another.  Never did he mention Ludwig von Mises or Friedrich Hayek.  This is pure brainwashing.
Click to expand...

Was this a college course?


----------



## kaz

bripat9643 said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only fools believe that universities you how to think.  What they do is brainwash.  I took a course in 20th European history, and the professor did nothing but site one Marxist scholar after another.  Never did he mention Ludwig von Mises or Friedrich Hayek.  This is pure brainwashing.
Click to expand...


My daughter took a film history class at a major university and seriously the primary topic was Marx and the Communist Manifesto.    The Marxist teacher didn't explain why they spent most of a film history class talking about Communism, but they did


----------



## Unkotare

citygator said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Unequal access to education is actually the biggest issue.
Click to expand...

That is overly simplistic.


----------



## bripat9643

Unkotare said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Unequal access to education is actually the biggest issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is overly simplistic.
Click to expand...

ROFL!  That's funny coming from you.  "Lincoln was right because he won!"  That's your theory of history.  If Germany had won the war you would be defending Hitler with the same "logic."


----------



## otto105

bigrebnc1775 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
> The fucker has created the problems we have now.
> If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent
> And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
> Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the former president is over, just like your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking about President Trump I was talking about the man who has 49 years of bullshit a man who did not want his children in what he called racial jungles. A man who championed systematic racism in the 1994 crimes bill and bragged about how it would incarcerate many people. A law that was specifically targeting black Americans.
> A man who did a quid pro quo to cover his corruption with Ukraine. A man who has ties with China
> You're an idiot for supporting that shit.
Click to expand...

What do you know about the 1993 crime bull?


----------



## Unkotare

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Unequal access to education is actually the biggest issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is overly simplistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  That's funny coming from you.  ....
Click to expand...

Coming from me? I take the actual facts of history for what they are. I have been teaching History for over 20 years. YOU are just a bitter little wannabe traitor who can't accept that traitors and criminals got a fraction of what they had coming. Sorry, but slavery isn't coming back. You missed your chance.


----------



## bripat9643

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Unequal access to education is actually the biggest issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is overly simplistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  That's funny coming from you.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming from me? I take the actual facts of history for what they are. I have been teaching History for over 20 years. YOU are just a bitter little wannabe traitor who can't accept that traitors and criminals got a fraction of what they had coming. Sorry, but slavery isn't coming back. You missed your chance.
Click to expand...

You haven't posted any facts.  You've only posted your biases and prejudices.  The fact that you teach history is truly scary to me.  That shows everything that's wrong with this country.


----------



## Unkotare

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Unequal access to education is actually the biggest issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is overly simplistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  That's funny coming from you.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming from me? I take the actual facts of history for what they are. I have been teaching History for over 20 years. YOU are just a bitter little wannabe traitor who can't accept that traitors and criminals got a fraction of what they had coming. Sorry, but slavery isn't coming back. You missed your chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't posted any facts.  ....
Click to expand...

You want to ride this merry-go-round again? Facts are presented (like the FACT of the traitors attack on Fort Sumpter or the FACT of the Texas v White decision), and you close your eyes real tight, stick your fingers in your ears, and cry "nanananana!" "That's not true!" like a dimwitted child. You want to go through all those steps again for the 1000th time?


----------



## basquebromance

money and education are no substitute for common sense and humility


----------



## bripat9643

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Unequal access to education is actually the biggest issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is overly simplistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  That's funny coming from you.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming from me? I take the actual facts of history for what they are. I have been teaching History for over 20 years. YOU are just a bitter little wannabe traitor who can't accept that traitors and criminals got a fraction of what they had coming. Sorry, but slavery isn't coming back. You missed your chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't posted any facts.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to ride this merry-go-round again? Facts are presented (like the FACT of the traitors attack on Fort Sumpter or the FACT of the Texas v White decision), and you close your eyes real tight, stick your fingers in your ears, and cry "nanananana!" "That's not true!" like a dimwitted child. You want to go through all those steps again for the 1000th time?
Click to expand...

So anyone who disagrees with you is a traitor?  Ft Sumter was South Carolina territory. It is to this day.  Union troops were trespassing. Although Texas V. White did happen, it was obviously decided wrongly.  Your only defense is to stamp your foot and declare the SC to be infallible.


----------



## BluesLegend

NoNukes said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious dumb ass Dems start threads like this when their Dem run school systems are giant failures in spite of sky high school taxes and spending $20k a year on each student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives do not run the school systems because you have to be educated to do so.
Click to expand...

Dems are stupid. Hell Joe Biden is your leader


----------



## bigrebnc1775

otto105 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
> The fucker has created the problems we have now.
> If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent
> And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
> Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the former president is over, just like your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking about President Trump I was talking about the man who has 49 years of bullshit a man who did not want his children in what he called racial jungles. A man who championed systematic racism in the 1994 crimes bill and bragged about how it would incarcerate many people. A law that was specifically targeting black Americans.
> A man who did a quid pro quo to cover his corruption with Ukraine. A man who has ties with China
> You're an idiot for supporting that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you know about the 1993 crime bull?
Click to expand...

not sure what the 1993 crime bull is I did however mention the 1994 crime bill








						3 Ways the 1994 Crime Bill Continues to Hurt Communities of Color
					

Lawmakers must dismantle the crime bill’s harmful policies and enact solutions that reduce reliance on incarceration, prevent unnecessary criminalization, and eliminate the draconian laws keeping millions of Americans in prison.




					www.americanprogress.org


----------



## Mark Richard

citygator If you're at least slightly smart, you can tell me how the aspect of racism in America is a bit just a fraction of relevance compared to the history of Patriots in America. Compare both sides of the coin. Pros and not pros


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on all those things, Trump's accomplishments (which I have posted repeatedly) were superb. Biden is a train wreck
Click to expand...

REALLLLLLLY?????
Election results biden won in a landslide.
Economic results, Trump left the economy in a mess, Biden is fixing trump's messes.
Pandemic Results?!?!?!  Trump killed 600k Americans, Biden is trying to save lives, even those too stupid to be saved.

Your disconnect from actual factual reality is obvious.


----------



## Dadoalex

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
> The fucker has created the problems we have now.
> If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent
> And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
> Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies
Click to expand...

You mean as opposed to an admitted criminal?

PLEASE

The great economy was Obama's.  Trump profited.  and made sure he could profit some more.
BUT
When the first egg cracked Trump's economy collapsed like his presidency.
Yes, the economy was Trump's fault.
IF he gets right with the science we beat back covid by June 2000. But even today you fools think that avoiding the vaccine is "owning the libs" when, in fact, all it is doing is killing Trump supporters, like you.

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dadoalex

bigrebnc1775 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
> The fucker has created the problems we have now.
> If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent
> And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
> Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the former president is over, just like your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking about President Trump I was talking about the man who has 49 years of bullshit a man who did not want his children in what he called racial jungles. A man who championed systematic racism in the 1994 crimes bill and bragged about how it would incarcerate many people. A law that was specifically targeting black Americans.
> A man who did a quid pro quo to cover his corruption with Ukraine. A man who has ties with China
> You're an idiot for supporting that shit.
Click to expand...

You mean not supporting the fantasies you live with?

Trump told XI that he handled the COVID problem EXCEPTIONALLY.
Praised XI for days on end.
Most of the crap Trump sell is made in China.
MOOOOOORE?????
Trump pled guilty twice to federal complaints of racist activity in his rentals.
Trump referred to AA supporters as "my African Americans."

NEVER and quid with Ukraine for Biden but Trump was proven to have extorted the Ukraine to get bogus info on biden.

My Tiny Brained "conservative," I'll live with you calling me an "idiot," after all, you'd need another 40 IQ points to reach that level.


----------



## Dadoalex

bigrebnc1775 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
> The fucker has created the problems we have now.
> If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent
> And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
> Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the former president is over, just like your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking about President Trump I was talking about the man who has 49 years of bullshit a man who did not want his children in what he called racial jungles. A man who championed systematic racism in the 1994 crimes bill and bragged about how it would incarcerate many people. A law that was specifically targeting black Americans.
> A man who did a quid pro quo to cover his corruption with Ukraine. A man who has ties with China
> You're an idiot for supporting that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you know about the 1993 crime bull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure what the 1993 crime bull is I did however mention the 1994 crime bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Ways the 1994 Crime Bill Continues to Hurt Communities of Color
> 
> 
> Lawmakers must dismantle the crime bill’s harmful policies and enact solutions that reduce reliance on incarceration, prevent unnecessary criminalization, and eliminate the draconian laws keeping millions of Americans in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanprogress.org
Click to expand...

So, during the last 10 years when the GOP controlled one or both houses did they not pass legislation to correct this?

ANY BETS

That if such legislation came to the floor today what the GOP senators would do?


----------



## Flash

If a person was to learn something useful about Economics, History, Climate Science, Biology, Ethics and the Constitution they would never a friggin Liberal.


----------



## bripat9643

Dadoalex said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
> The fucker has created the problems we have now.
> If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent
> And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
> Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the former president is over, just like your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking about President Trump I was talking about the man who has 49 years of bullshit a man who did not want his children in what he called racial jungles. A man who championed systematic racism in the 1994 crimes bill and bragged about how it would incarcerate many people. A law that was specifically targeting black Americans.
> A man who did a quid pro quo to cover his corruption with Ukraine. A man who has ties with China
> You're an idiot for supporting that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you know about the 1993 crime bull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure what the 1993 crime bull is I did however mention the 1994 crime bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Ways the 1994 Crime Bill Continues to Hurt Communities of Color
> 
> 
> Lawmakers must dismantle the crime bill’s harmful policies and enact solutions that reduce reliance on incarceration, prevent unnecessary criminalization, and eliminate the draconian laws keeping millions of Americans in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanprogress.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, during the last 10 years when the GOP controlled one or both houses did they not pass legislation to correct this?
> 
> ANY BETS
> 
> That if such legislation came to the floor today what the GOP senators would do?
Click to expand...

Quit trying to make this about Republicans when Democrat passed the bill.  Not fixing your mistake does not make them to blame, asshole


----------



## Dadoalex

bripat9643 said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
> The fucker has created the problems we have now.
> If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent
> And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
> Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the former president is over, just like your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking about President Trump I was talking about the man who has 49 years of bullshit a man who did not want his children in what he called racial jungles. A man who championed systematic racism in the 1994 crimes bill and bragged about how it would incarcerate many people. A law that was specifically targeting black Americans.
> A man who did a quid pro quo to cover his corruption with Ukraine. A man who has ties with China
> You're an idiot for supporting that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you know about the 1993 crime bull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure what the 1993 crime bull is I did however mention the 1994 crime bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Ways the 1994 Crime Bill Continues to Hurt Communities of Color
> 
> 
> Lawmakers must dismantle the crime bill’s harmful policies and enact solutions that reduce reliance on incarceration, prevent unnecessary criminalization, and eliminate the draconian laws keeping millions of Americans in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanprogress.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, during the last 10 years when the GOP controlled one or both houses did they not pass legislation to correct this?
> 
> ANY BETS
> 
> That if such legislation came to the floor today what the GOP senators would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit trying to make this about Republicans when Democrat passed the bill.  Not fixing your mistake does not make them to blame, asshole
Click to expand...

Sure.
Have fun talking about stuff from 30 years ago.

AS I SAID
The GOP over the last 10 years has had plenty of opportunity to pass legislation repealing the 1994 bill but did not.

Clean you own house nancy.


----------



## bripat9643

Dadoalex said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
> The fucker has created the problems we have now.
> If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent
> And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
> Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the former president is over, just like your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking about President Trump I was talking about the man who has 49 years of bullshit a man who did not want his children in what he called racial jungles. A man who championed systematic racism in the 1994 crimes bill and bragged about how it would incarcerate many people. A law that was specifically targeting black Americans.
> A man who did a quid pro quo to cover his corruption with Ukraine. A man who has ties with China
> You're an idiot for supporting that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you know about the 1993 crime bull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure what the 1993 crime bull is I did however mention the 1994 crime bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Ways the 1994 Crime Bill Continues to Hurt Communities of Color
> 
> 
> Lawmakers must dismantle the crime bill’s harmful policies and enact solutions that reduce reliance on incarceration, prevent unnecessary criminalization, and eliminate the draconian laws keeping millions of Americans in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanprogress.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, during the last 10 years when the GOP controlled one or both houses did they not pass legislation to correct this?
> 
> ANY BETS
> 
> That if such legislation came to the floor today what the GOP senators would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit trying to make this about Republicans when Democrat passed the bill.  Not fixing your mistake does not make them to blame, asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
> Have fun talking about stuff from 30 years ago.
> 
> AS I SAID
> The GOP over the last 10 years has had plenty of opportunity to pass legislation repealing the 1994 bill but did not.
> 
> Clean you own house nancy.
Click to expand...

You still haven't explained how that relieves the Democrats of responsibility.


----------



## NoNukes

BluesLegend said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious dumb ass Dems start threads like this when their Dem run school systems are giant failures in spite of sky high school taxes and spending $20k a year on each student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives do not run the school systems because you have to be educated to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems are stupid. Hell Joe Biden is your leader
Click to expand...

Says someone who probably followed Trump. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence.


----------



## protectionist

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> You're obviously forgetting the only scientific study on the subject to date from Brock University Canada back in 2012 that proves the left is more intelligent and less racist than the right. Don't pretend you don't know about it as it made headlines and is quite famous.
> 
> Left-wing" people are smarter, study finds 【NUOVO】​


You blew this post as soon as you said _"scientific study"_ LOL.  

When are you liberals going to learn that the only ones awed by YOUR studies, are YOU ?


----------



## protectionist

NoNukes said:


> Says someone who probably followed Trump. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence.


Says someone who probably follows anti- American, GLOBALIST Biden. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence


----------



## protectionist

citygator said:


> Wow. You really nailed it there.  Our largest educational shortfall is arrest compliance. I’m sorry our education system failed you. Unequal access to education is actually the biggest issue.


Yes, I nailed it.  "Our" educational system didn't just fail me. It failed everyone in America. No school on any level anywhere, teaches police confrontation behavior.

And yes I would say it is _"Our largest educational shortfall" _since deaths, riots, and Billions$$$ in damages, have resulted from that shortfall.

As for unequal access to education, that reminds me of when 25 students in my graduate school had to drop out (and lose their chosen careers), simply because they were not black.  Assistantships were granted only to 8 students, all blacks, and all who were in the lowest ranks academically.  I was one of those racially discriminated against graduate students, and my whole life was diminished from it.

_"Unequal access to education"_ is known as Affirmative Action.  Amazingly, still legal in 42 states.


----------



## protectionist

citygator said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> What liberals call _"education",_ is dangerous because it distorts young minds into believing FALSE ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Links are leftist things.  Conservatives refer to the experiences of millions of Americans.

Example -millions of American parents who have seen CRT distortion ravaging their kids' minds, on their computers, while schools were closed during the pandemic.


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> REALLLLLLLY?????
> Election results biden won in a landslide.
> Economic results, Trump left the economy in a mess, Biden is fixing trump's messes.
> Pandemic Results?!?!?!  Trump killed 600k Americans, Biden is trying to save lives, even those too stupid to be saved.
> 
> Your disconnect from actual factual reality is obvious.


Election results (the REAL ones) - Trump won in a landslide.
Economic results, - Trump left the economy in record breaking HEALTH, before the Democrats Obama & Fauci ruined it with their pandemic,  Pelosi's yearlong blockage of stimulus, and Democrat lockdowns.
Pandemic Results - Trump SAVED millions of lives, reducing the death rate from 17,000/week in April 2020 to 2,000/week 2 months later, by means of many actions.

1. Got Ventilators into hospitals (we now have so many we're exporting them),
2. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
3.. the stimulus checks,
4. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
5. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
6. federal aid to hospitals, producing/distributing various medical supplies.
7. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
8. Trump's advocacy of Hydroxychloriquin, now proven to be effective, despite criticism from ignorant Democrats who stupidly called it harmful.
Hydroxychloroquine was approved for medical use in the United States in 1955.[2] It is on the World Health Organization's List of Essential Medicines.[5] In 2018, it was the 129th most commonly prescribed medication in the United States, with more than 5 million prescriptions.[6][7]
And I received Hydroxychloriquin for shoulder joint inflammation, when I was a construction worker in the Army National Guard. It was helpful and without side effects.
I wonder how any people with Covid, who could have been helped, hesitated to take it because of the idiotic reports by looney, leftist media reporters.

Like I said he put together Operation Warp Speed and got the vaccinations going, with incredible record SPEED. HUGE SUCCESS.

He saved millions more lives with the vaccines from Operation Warp Speed, which all occured before Biden took over.  The fact that you believe there have been 600K Covid deaths, and total obliviousness to the comorbidities issue, illustrates your ignorance.  The CDC admitted in May 2020, that the reported deaths were grossly inflated, due to hospitals being PAID according to number of covid deaths reported. As a result. All deaths were being reported as Covid deaths. The true number is probably less than 50K.

The number of deaths that mention one or more of the conditions indicated is shown for all deaths involving COVID-19 and by age groups.* For 6% of these deaths, COVID-19 was the only cause mentioned on the death certificate*. For deaths with conditions or causes in addition to COVID-19, on average, there were 3.8 additional conditions or causes per death. (CDC)

COVID-19 Provisional Counts - Weekly Updates by Select Demographic and Geographic Characteristics (cdc.gov)

Your disconnect from actual factual reality is obvious.


----------



## protectionist

krichton said:


> It's really no wonder why many on the right are so quick to reject science and facts.


Yeah ?  And exactly WHAT _"science and facts"_ is that you speak of ?


----------



## protectionist

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump is a liar, as are his supporters, hateful racists and bigots.


1. What did he say that you claim to be a lie ?

2. It is clearly the left that is racist, hateful, bigoted, not the right.


----------



## protectionist

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> You can't argue with factual science!


One can EASILY argue with what Democrats call _"factual science"_

And how many sexes are there supposed to be now ?


----------



## protectionist

citygator said:


> The overly simplistic characterization of a complex issue that you just offered is exactly the point of the article and my post. To believe a broad education system that is decentralized into local control as an indoctrination process is absurd. Utterly absurd.


Indoctrination is merely the result of the overwhelming number of deluded liberals working in the overall educational system, and their propensity to pass their DUPED ideas on to students.  Doesn't really matter much if it's all centralized or decentralized.


----------



## protectionist

Tipsycatlover said:


> The description of rapist isn't applicable to the majority of Mexicans,  just the Mexicans who come here.


Not true.  Mexico, and most of Latin America has a distinct RAPE CULTURE, that is very foreign and different from American life. Women and children are looked upon as toys to Mexican men, and rape, pedophilia, and sexual assault is so common it is generally accepted as normal.  This is why US prosecutors consistently report the "puzzled" attitude of Mexican rape/sex assault suspects in court, who usually can't figure out why they are being arrested, or even thought of as having done something wrong. Where they come from, mostly, it IS NOT considered to BE wrong, and sexual assault is commonly accepted, even within families and even against children.

Another evidence of the Mexican "rape culture" (this actually refers to sex crime generally), is the subways and buses in Mexico City, and other Mexican cities, segregated by sex. The record shows that Mexican men simply cannot keep their hands off Mexican women, including strangers on mass transit facilities. So they have men buses, and separate women & children buses.

Subways in Mexico city have been segregated by sex since the 1960s. Buses a bit more recently.  I'd like to see someone show me an American city where sex assault has been so prevalent that they have had to go to mass transit segregated by sex.

Trump said > _"They're rapists"_.  TRUE.


----------



## protectionist

Unkotare said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Unequal access to education is actually the biggest issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is overly simplistic.
Click to expand...

You misquoted me. City gator said that, not me.  I disagreed with the statement.


----------



## SweetSue92

krichton said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really no wonder why many on the right are so quick to reject science and facts.
Click to expand...


After the last year and a half, this is quite the very un-self-aware thing to say.


----------



## badbob85037

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


They need to take a few of you  apart  and find out what makes you like that


----------



## SweetSue92

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can forgive the poorly educated, for they do not know.  And they can be fixed by education.
> The Trump loyalists know what they're doing, and they just don't care what they're doing to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The poorly "educated" do not know the leftist, idiocy bullshit that "educators" throw at kids all day long.  This is why the poorly "educated" are the ones who actually know the truth of what is going on, while the well "educated" are indoctrinated, brain damaged, and too DUPED to know anything.
> 
> Biden supporters are who don't care what they are doing to the country, while madman Biden spreads* Covid* from sea to shining sea, with his flying of unvetted, unvaccinated illegal aliens , and at the same time increasing the crime rates all over the country . As Trump correctly said _"*They're bringing crime. Bringing drugs. They're rapists."  *_No truer words were ever spoken.
> 
> Yes, I love the poorly educated too, because _"educated"_ in US universities means being MISeducated.  so the less "educated" you are, the less brainwashed your are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Trump said is a lie, pandering to the racist, bigoted, hateful right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a liar, as are his supporters, hateful racists and bigots.
Click to expand...


Cry harder


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> AS I SAID
> The GOP over the last 10 years has had plenty of opportunity to pass legislation repealing the 1994 bill but did not.
> 
> Clean you own house nancy.


Why should it be repealed ? What specifically would you pass now ?


----------



## NoNukes

protectionist said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says someone who probably followed Trump. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Says someone who probably follows anti- American, GLOBALIST Biden. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence
Click to expand...

The anti Americans were the ones supporting Trump as he dragged the reputation of the country through the mud. Do not sit on the right and act like you care for the country, you only care for yourselves.


----------



## bripat9643

NoNukes said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says someone who probably followed Trump. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Says someone who probably follows anti- American, GLOBALIST Biden. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The anti Americans were the ones supporting Trump as he dragged the reputation of the country through the mud. Do not sit on the right and act like you care for the country, you only care for yourselves.
Click to expand...

Our reputation was harmed only among communists like you, and you don't matter.  You hate America


----------



## BluesLegend

NoNukes said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious dumb ass Dems start threads like this when their Dem run school systems are giant failures in spite of sky high school taxes and spending $20k a year on each student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives do not run the school systems because you have to be educated to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems are stupid. Hell Joe Biden is your leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says someone who probably followed Trump. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence.
Click to expand...

Lets just agree that I'm WAY smarter than you.


----------



## NoNukes

bripat9643 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says someone who probably followed Trump. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Says someone who probably follows anti- American, GLOBALIST Biden. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The anti Americans were the ones supporting Trump as he dragged the reputation of the country through the mud. Do not sit on the right and act like you care for the country, you only care for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our reputation was harmed only among communists like you, and you don't matter.  You hate America
Click to expand...

Bullshit. You have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## NoNukes

BluesLegend said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious dumb ass Dems start threads like this when their Dem run school systems are giant failures in spite of sky high school taxes and spending $20k a year on each student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives do not run the school systems because you have to be educated to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems are stupid. Hell Joe Biden is your leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says someone who probably followed Trump. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets just agree that I'm WAY smarter than you.
Click to expand...

Why agree to a lie? See, you are not that smart.


----------



## bripat9643

NoNukes said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says someone who probably followed Trump. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Says someone who probably follows anti- American, GLOBALIST Biden. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The anti Americans were the ones supporting Trump as he dragged the reputation of the country through the mud. Do not sit on the right and act like you care for the country, you only care for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our reputation was harmed only among communists like you, and you don't matter.  You hate America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. You have no idea what you are talking about.
Click to expand...

Sure I do.  I'm well aquianted with America hating scum like you


----------



## BluesLegend

NoNukes said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious dumb ass Dems start threads like this when their Dem run school systems are giant failures in spite of sky high school taxes and spending $20k a year on each student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives do not run the school systems because you have to be educated to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems are stupid. Hell Joe Biden is your leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says someone who probably followed Trump. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets just agree that I'm WAY smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why agree to a lie? See, you are not that smart.
Click to expand...

Lib please I got a haircut today, the clippings are smarter than you.


----------



## NoNukes

bripat9643 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says someone who probably followed Trump. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Says someone who probably follows anti- American, GLOBALIST Biden. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The anti Americans were the ones supporting Trump as he dragged the reputation of the country through the mud. Do not sit on the right and act like you care for the country, you only care for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our reputation was harmed only among communists like you, and you don't matter.  You hate America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do.  I'm well aquianted with America hating scum like you
Click to expand...

Quit being such a baby.


----------



## NoNukes

BluesLegend said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious dumb ass Dems start threads like this when their Dem run school systems are giant failures in spite of sky high school taxes and spending $20k a year on each student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives do not run the school systems because you have to be educated to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems are stupid. Hell Joe Biden is your leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says someone who probably followed Trump. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets just agree that I'm WAY smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why agree to a lie? See, you are not that smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lib please I got a haircut today, the clippings are smarter than you.
Click to expand...

Keep telling yourself that, genius.


----------



## bripat9643

NoNukes said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says someone who probably followed Trump. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Says someone who probably follows anti- American, GLOBALIST Biden. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The anti Americans were the ones supporting Trump as he dragged the reputation of the country through the mud. Do not sit on the right and act like you care for the country, you only care for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our reputation was harmed only among communists like you, and you don't matter.  You hate America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do.  I'm well aquianted with America hating scum like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit being such a baby.
Click to expand...

How is pointing out that you're scum "being a baby?"


----------



## NoNukes

bripat9643 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says someone who probably followed Trump. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Says someone who probably follows anti- American, GLOBALIST Biden. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The anti Americans were the ones supporting Trump as he dragged the reputation of the country through the mud. Do not sit on the right and act like you care for the country, you only care for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our reputation was harmed only among communists like you, and you don't matter.  You hate America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do.  I'm well aquianted with America hating scum like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit being such a baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is pointing out that you're scum "being a baby?"
Click to expand...

Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## bripat9643

NoNukes said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says someone who probably followed Trump. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Says someone who probably follows anti- American, GLOBALIST Biden. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The anti Americans were the ones supporting Trump as he dragged the reputation of the country through the mud. Do not sit on the right and act like you care for the country, you only care for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our reputation was harmed only among communists like you, and you don't matter.  You hate America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do.  I'm well aquianted with America hating scum like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit being such a baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is pointing out that you're scum "being a baby?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
Click to expand...

The one whining about how he's described is the baby.


----------



## BluesLegend

NoNukes said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass
> ...the Dems cities are like African shitholes--poor education and HIGH crime rates----and they want us to listen to THEM!!!!
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious dumb ass Dems start threads like this when their Dem run school systems are giant failures in spite of sky high school taxes and spending $20k a year on each student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives do not run the school systems because you have to be educated to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems are stupid. Hell Joe Biden is your leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says someone who probably followed Trump. You have no credibility when it comes to intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets just agree that I'm WAY smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why agree to a lie? See, you are not that smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lib please I got a haircut today, the clippings are smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that, genius.
Click to expand...

I'm not the one with the   line.


----------



## Dadoalex

bripat9643 said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
> The fucker has created the problems we have now.
> If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent
> And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
> Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the former president is over, just like your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking about President Trump I was talking about the man who has 49 years of bullshit a man who did not want his children in what he called racial jungles. A man who championed systematic racism in the 1994 crimes bill and bragged about how it would incarcerate many people. A law that was specifically targeting black Americans.
> A man who did a quid pro quo to cover his corruption with Ukraine. A man who has ties with China
> You're an idiot for supporting that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you know about the 1993 crime bull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure what the 1993 crime bull is I did however mention the 1994 crime bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Ways the 1994 Crime Bill Continues to Hurt Communities of Color
> 
> 
> Lawmakers must dismantle the crime bill’s harmful policies and enact solutions that reduce reliance on incarceration, prevent unnecessary criminalization, and eliminate the draconian laws keeping millions of Americans in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanprogress.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, during the last 10 years when the GOP controlled one or both houses did they not pass legislation to correct this?
> 
> ANY BETS
> 
> That if such legislation came to the floor today what the GOP senators would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit trying to make this about Republicans when Democrat passed the bill.  Not fixing your mistake does not make them to blame, asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
> Have fun talking about stuff from 30 years ago.
> 
> AS I SAID
> The GOP over the last 10 years has had plenty of opportunity to pass legislation repealing the 1994 bill but did not.
> 
> Clean you own house nancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven't explained how that relieves the Democrats of responsibility.
Click to expand...

Responsibility for what?
Ending their racist policies which caused people like you to abandon the Democratic party in favor of the GOP?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bripat9643

Dadoalex said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
> The fucker has created the problems we have now.
> If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent
> And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
> Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the former president is over, just like your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking about President Trump I was talking about the man who has 49 years of bullshit a man who did not want his children in what he called racial jungles. A man who championed systematic racism in the 1994 crimes bill and bragged about how it would incarcerate many people. A law that was specifically targeting black Americans.
> A man who did a quid pro quo to cover his corruption with Ukraine. A man who has ties with China
> You're an idiot for supporting that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you know about the 1993 crime bull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure what the 1993 crime bull is I did however mention the 1994 crime bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Ways the 1994 Crime Bill Continues to Hurt Communities of Color
> 
> 
> Lawmakers must dismantle the crime bill’s harmful policies and enact solutions that reduce reliance on incarceration, prevent unnecessary criminalization, and eliminate the draconian laws keeping millions of Americans in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanprogress.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, during the last 10 years when the GOP controlled one or both houses did they not pass legislation to correct this?
> 
> ANY BETS
> 
> That if such legislation came to the floor today what the GOP senators would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit trying to make this about Republicans when Democrat passed the bill.  Not fixing your mistake does not make them to blame, asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
> Have fun talking about stuff from 30 years ago.
> 
> AS I SAID
> The GOP over the last 10 years has had plenty of opportunity to pass legislation repealing the 1994 bill but did not.
> 
> Clean you own house nancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven't explained how that relieves the Democrats of responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responsibility for what?
> Ending their racist policies which caused people like you to abandon the Democratic party in favor of the GOP?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Click to expand...

I've never been a Democrat, moron.  Democrats have been pushing open borders for 60 years.


----------



## otto105

bripat9643 said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
> The fucker has created the problems we have now.
> If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent
> And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
> Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the former president is over, just like your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking about President Trump I was talking about the man who has 49 years of bullshit a man who did not want his children in what he called racial jungles. A man who championed systematic racism in the 1994 crimes bill and bragged about how it would incarcerate many people. A law that was specifically targeting black Americans.
> A man who did a quid pro quo to cover his corruption with Ukraine. A man who has ties with China
> You're an idiot for supporting that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you know about the 1993 crime bull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure what the 1993 crime bull is I did however mention the 1994 crime bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Ways the 1994 Crime Bill Continues to Hurt Communities of Color
> 
> 
> Lawmakers must dismantle the crime bill’s harmful policies and enact solutions that reduce reliance on incarceration, prevent unnecessary criminalization, and eliminate the draconian laws keeping millions of Americans in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanprogress.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, during the last 10 years when the GOP controlled one or both houses did they not pass legislation to correct this?
> 
> ANY BETS
> 
> That if such legislation came to the floor today what the GOP senators would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit trying to make this about Republicans when Democrat passed the bill.  Not fixing your mistake does not make them to blame, asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
> Have fun talking about stuff from 30 years ago.
> 
> AS I SAID
> The GOP over the last 10 years has had plenty of opportunity to pass legislation repealing the 1994 bill but did not.
> 
> Clean you own house nancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven't explained how that relieves the Democrats of responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responsibility for what?
> Ending their racist policies which caused people like you to abandon the Democratic party in favor of the GOP?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been a Democrat, moron.  Democrats have been pushing open borders for 60 years.
Click to expand...

You’ve been a party of dumb all that time.


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> REALLLLLLLY?????
> Election results biden won in a landslide.
> Economic results, Trump left the economy in a mess, Biden is fixing trump's messes.
> Pandemic Results?!?!?!  Trump killed 600k Americans, Biden is trying to save lives, even those too stupid to be saved.
> 
> Your disconnect from actual factual reality is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> Election results (the REAL ones) - Trump won in a landslide.
> Economic results, - Trump left the economy in record breaking HEALTH, before the Democrats Obama & Fauci ruined it with their pandemic,  Pelosi's yearlong blockage of stimulus, and Democrat lockdowns.
> Pandemic Results - Trump SAVED millions of lives, reducing the death rate from 17,000/week in April 2020 to 2,000/week 2 months later, by means of many actions.
> 
> 1. Got Ventilators into hospitals (we now have so many we're exporting them),
> 2. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
> 3.. the stimulus checks,
> 4. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
> 5. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
> 6. federal aid to hospitals, producing/distributing various medical supplies.
> 7. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
> 8. Trump's advocacy of Hydroxychloriquin, now proven to be effective, despite criticism from ignorant Democrats who stupidly called it harmful.
> Hydroxychloroquine was approved for medical use in the United States in 1955.[2] It is on the World Health Organization's List of Essential Medicines.[5] In 2018, it was the 129th most commonly prescribed medication in the United States, with more than 5 million prescriptions.[6][7]
> And I received Hydroxychloriquin for shoulder joint inflammation, when I was a construction worker in the Army National Guard. It was helpful and without side effects.
> I wonder how any people with Covid, who could have been helped, hesitated to take it because of the idiotic reports by looney, leftist media reporters.
> 
> Like I said he put together Operation Warp Speed and got the vaccinations going, with incredible record SPEED. HUGE SUCCESS.
> 
> He saved millions more lives with the vaccines from Operation Warp Speed, which all occured before Biden took over.  The fact that you believe there have been 600K Covid deaths, and total obliviousness to the comorbidities issue, illustrates your ignorance.  The CDC admitted in May 2020, that the reported deaths were grossly inflated, due to hospitals being PAID according to number of covid deaths reported. As a result. All deaths were being reported as Covid deaths. The true number is probably less than 50K.
> 
> The number of deaths that mention one or more of the conditions indicated is shown for all deaths involving COVID-19 and by age groups.* For 6% of these deaths, COVID-19 was the only cause mentioned on the death certificate*. For deaths with conditions or causes in addition to COVID-19, on average, there were 3.8 additional conditions or causes per death. (CDC)
> 
> COVID-19 Provisional Counts - Weekly Updates by Select Demographic and Geographic Characteristics (cdc.gov)
> 
> Your disconnect from actual factual reality is obvious.
Click to expand...

Read first line lie
No need to read further.


----------



## otto105

Dadoalex said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> REALLLLLLLY?????
> Election results biden won in a landslide.
> Economic results, Trump left the economy in a mess, Biden is fixing trump's messes.
> Pandemic Results?!?!?!  Trump killed 600k Americans, Biden is trying to save lives, even those too stupid to be saved.
> 
> Your disconnect from actual factual reality is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> Election results (the REAL ones) - Trump won in a landslide.
> Economic results, - Trump left the economy in record breaking HEALTH, before the Democrats Obama & Fauci ruined it with their pandemic,  Pelosi's yearlong blockage of stimulus, and Democrat lockdowns.
> Pandemic Results - Trump SAVED millions of lives, reducing the death rate from 17,000/week in April 2020 to 2,000/week 2 months later, by means of many actions.
> 
> 1. Got Ventilators into hospitals (we now have so many we're exporting them),
> 2. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
> 3.. the stimulus checks,
> 4. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
> 5. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
> 6. federal aid to hospitals, producing/distributing various medical supplies.
> 7. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
> 8. Trump's advocacy of Hydroxychloriquin, now proven to be effective, despite criticism from ignorant Democrats who stupidly called it harmful.
> Hydroxychloroquine was approved for medical use in the United States in 1955.[2] It is on the World Health Organization's List of Essential Medicines.[5] In 2018, it was the 129th most commonly prescribed medication in the United States, with more than 5 million prescriptions.[6][7]
> And I received Hydroxychloriquin for shoulder joint inflammation, when I was a construction worker in the Army National Guard. It was helpful and without side effects.
> I wonder how any people with Covid, who could have been helped, hesitated to take it because of the idiotic reports by looney, leftist media reporters.
> 
> Like I said he put together Operation Warp Speed and got the vaccinations going, with incredible record SPEED. HUGE SUCCESS.
> 
> He saved millions more lives with the vaccines from Operation Warp Speed, which all occured before Biden took over.  The fact that you believe there have been 600K Covid deaths, and total obliviousness to the comorbidities issue, illustrates your ignorance.  The CDC admitted in May 2020, that the reported deaths were grossly inflated, due to hospitals being PAID according to number of covid deaths reported. As a result. All deaths were being reported as Covid deaths. The true number is probably less than 50K.
> 
> The number of deaths that mention one or more of the conditions indicated is shown for all deaths involving COVID-19 and by age groups.* For 6% of these deaths, COVID-19 was the only cause mentioned on the death certificate*. For deaths with conditions or causes in addition to COVID-19, on average, there were 3.8 additional conditions or causes per death. (CDC)
> 
> COVID-19 Provisional Counts - Weekly Updates by Select Demographic and Geographic Characteristics (cdc.gov)
> 
> Your disconnect from actual factual reality is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read first line lie
> No need to read further.
Click to expand...

Bah Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Dadoalex

bripat9643 said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
> The fucker has created the problems we have now.
> If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent
> And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
> Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the former president is over, just like your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking about President Trump I was talking about the man who has 49 years of bullshit a man who did not want his children in what he called racial jungles. A man who championed systematic racism in the 1994 crimes bill and bragged about how it would incarcerate many people. A law that was specifically targeting black Americans.
> A man who did a quid pro quo to cover his corruption with Ukraine. A man who has ties with China
> You're an idiot for supporting that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you know about the 1993 crime bull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure what the 1993 crime bull is I did however mention the 1994 crime bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Ways the 1994 Crime Bill Continues to Hurt Communities of Color
> 
> 
> Lawmakers must dismantle the crime bill’s harmful policies and enact solutions that reduce reliance on incarceration, prevent unnecessary criminalization, and eliminate the draconian laws keeping millions of Americans in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanprogress.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, during the last 10 years when the GOP controlled one or both houses did they not pass legislation to correct this?
> 
> ANY BETS
> 
> That if such legislation came to the floor today what the GOP senators would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit trying to make this about Republicans when Democrat passed the bill.  Not fixing your mistake does not make them to blame, asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
> Have fun talking about stuff from 30 years ago.
> 
> AS I SAID
> The GOP over the last 10 years has had plenty of opportunity to pass legislation repealing the 1994 bill but did not.
> 
> Clean you own house nancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven't explained how that relieves the Democrats of responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responsibility for what?
> Ending their racist policies which caused people like you to abandon the Democratic party in favor of the GOP?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been a Democrat, moron.  Democrats have been pushing open borders for 60 years.
Click to expand...

Oh I beg to differ.
You were always a democrat moron. You mean like Reagan?

BWAHAHAHA


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> AS I SAID
> The GOP over the last 10 years has had plenty of opportunity to pass legislation repealing the 1994 bill but did not.
> 
> Clean you own house nancy.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should it be repealed ? What specifically would you pass now ?
Click to expand...

You're the one complaining, that's your department.


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
> The fucker has created the problems we have now.
> If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent
> And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
> Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the former president is over, just like your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking about President Trump I was talking about the man who has 49 years of bullshit a man who did not want his children in what he called racial jungles. A man who championed systematic racism in the 1994 crimes bill and bragged about how it would incarcerate many people. A law that was specifically targeting black Americans.
> A man who did a quid pro quo to cover his corruption with Ukraine. A man who has ties with China
> You're an idiot for supporting that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you know about the 1993 crime bull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure what the 1993 crime bull is I did however mention the 1994 crime bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Ways the 1994 Crime Bill Continues to Hurt Communities of Color
> 
> 
> Lawmakers must dismantle the crime bill’s harmful policies and enact solutions that reduce reliance on incarceration, prevent unnecessary criminalization, and eliminate the draconian laws keeping millions of Americans in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanprogress.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, during the last 10 years when the GOP controlled one or both houses did they not pass legislation to correct this?
> 
> ANY BETS
> 
> That if such legislation came to the floor today what the GOP senators would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit trying to make this about Republicans when Democrat passed the bill.  Not fixing your mistake does not make them to blame, asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
> Have fun talking about stuff from 30 years ago.
> 
> AS I SAID
> The GOP over the last 10 years has had plenty of opportunity to pass legislation repealing the 1994 bill but did not.
> 
> Clean you own house nancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven't explained how that relieves the Democrats of responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responsibility for what?
> Ending their racist policies which caused people like you to abandon the Democratic party in favor of the GOP?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been a Democrat, moron.  Democrats have been pushing open borders for 60 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ve been a party of dumb all that time.
Click to expand...


What does that even mean?


----------



## bripat9643

Dadoalex said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
> The fucker has created the problems we have now.
> If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent
> And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
> Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the former president is over, just like your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking about President Trump I was talking about the man who has 49 years of bullshit a man who did not want his children in what he called racial jungles. A man who championed systematic racism in the 1994 crimes bill and bragged about how it would incarcerate many people. A law that was specifically targeting black Americans.
> A man who did a quid pro quo to cover his corruption with Ukraine. A man who has ties with China
> You're an idiot for supporting that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you know about the 1993 crime bull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure what the 1993 crime bull is I did however mention the 1994 crime bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Ways the 1994 Crime Bill Continues to Hurt Communities of Color
> 
> 
> Lawmakers must dismantle the crime bill’s harmful policies and enact solutions that reduce reliance on incarceration, prevent unnecessary criminalization, and eliminate the draconian laws keeping millions of Americans in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanprogress.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, during the last 10 years when the GOP controlled one or both houses did they not pass legislation to correct this?
> 
> ANY BETS
> 
> That if such legislation came to the floor today what the GOP senators would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit trying to make this about Republicans when Democrat passed the bill.  Not fixing your mistake does not make them to blame, asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
> Have fun talking about stuff from 30 years ago.
> 
> AS I SAID
> The GOP over the last 10 years has had plenty of opportunity to pass legislation repealing the 1994 bill but did not.
> 
> Clean you own house nancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven't explained how that relieves the Democrats of responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responsibility for what?
> Ending their racist policies which caused people like you to abandon the Democratic party in favor of the GOP?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been a Democrat, moron.  Democrats have been pushing open borders for 60 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I beg to differ.
> You were always a democrat moron. You mean like Reagan?
> 
> BWAHAHAHA
Click to expand...

Who cares if you don't agree?


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> Read first line lie
> No need to read further.


EVERYONE knows that first line is NOT a lie.


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> Responsibility for what?
> Ending their racist policies which caused people like you to abandon the Democratic party in favor of the GOP?


That's exactly why I abandoned the Democratic party in favor of the GOP.  Democrat racism.


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should it be repealed ? What specifically would you pass now ?
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one complaining, that's your department.
Click to expand...





It is YOUR _"department_" to answer a question when somebody asks you one. Everybody here does that, except a coward.


----------



## candycorn

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


They fear things that are foreign to them.  LOL


----------



## WinterBorn

SassyIrishLass said:


> Oh BS, stick to actually teaching children the three Rs and leave the CRT, homo/trans crap, social this and that out of it.



I am not advocating teaching homo/trans crap, but just sticking with the Three Rs?    Reading, Writing and Arithmetic?    Exactly what will that prepare our children for?   An assembly line job?   A career in retail sales?

Education is much more complex than the 3 Rs.


----------



## cnm

harmonica said:


> citygator I just destroyed your OP
> hahhahahahahahahaha


Nah, you just outed yourself, once again, as one of USMB's foremost racists.


----------



## cnm

WinterBorn said:


> Education is much more complex than the 3 Rs.


That's why it's scary...


----------



## harmonica

cnm not a racist--the blacks/YOU are the racists


----------



## citygator

protectionist said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The overly simplistic characterization of a complex issue that you just offered is exactly the point of the article and my post. To believe a broad education system that is decentralized into local control as an indoctrination process is absurd. Utterly absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> Indoctrination is merely the result of the overwhelming number of deluded liberals working in the overall educational system, and their propensity to pass their DUPED ideas on to students.  Doesn't really matter much if it's all centralized or decentralized.
Click to expand...

Link to any study suggesting liberal brain washing exists in schools?


----------



## citygator

Mark Richard said:


> citygator If you're at least slightly smart, you can tell me how the aspect of racism in America is a bit just a fraction of relevance compared to the history of Patriots in America. Compare both sides of the coin. Pros and not pros


On the life of a white American or a black American?  Can you see how it would be quite different?


----------



## citygator

protectionist said:


> Yes, I nailed it. "Our" educational system didn't just fail me. It failed everyone in America. No school on any level anywhere, teaches police confrontation behavior.
> 
> And yes I would say it is _"Our largest educational shortfall" _since deaths, riots, and Billions$$$ in damages, have resulted from that shortfall.
> 
> As for unequal access to education, that reminds me of when 25 students in my graduate school had to drop out (and lose their chosen careers), simply because they were not black. Assistantships were granted only to 8 students, all blacks, and all who were in the lowest ranks academically. I was one of those racially discriminated against graduate students, and my whole life was diminished from it.
> 
> _"Unequal access to education"_ is known as Affirmative Action. Amazingly, still legal in 42 states.




 The number one issue in education isn’t that they don’t teach how to respond to a police stop. Jesus that’s a hoot.

Your story is bullshit. You missed out on an opportunity and made up facts as to why. Sad.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

protectionist said:


> Indoctrination is merely the result of the overwhelming number of deluded liberals working in the overall educational system, and their propensity to pass their DUPED ideas on to students. Doesn't really matter much if it's all centralized or decentralized.


This is a lie.


----------



## citygator

kaz said:


> You clearly don't have kids in the schools.
> 
> My wife is a woman of color, which means my daughters are.
> 
> Lily white teachers constantly tell them they are racist for not being Marxist Democrats.
> 
> You're sick people.
> 
> I have two graduate degrees and I'm no leftist you may have noticed. How many do you have?


You missed on all accounts. First clearly you made it through education without being brainwashed.

Second, I have 2 kids getting public school educations. One in med school the other in HS. Politics was never an issue. Finally I have 3 degrees. 2 undergrads 1 masters. Both from top 6 public institutions. Umich and UF.


----------



## kaz

citygator said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly don't have kids in the schools.
> 
> My wife is a woman of color, which means my daughters are.
> 
> Lily white teachers constantly tell them they are racist for not being Marxist Democrats.
> 
> You're sick people.
> 
> I have two graduate degrees and I'm no leftist you may have noticed. How many do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> You missed on all accounts. First clearly you made it through education without being brainwashed.
> 
> Second, I have 2 kids getting public school educations. One in med school the other in HS. Politics was never an issue. Finally I have 3 degrees. 2 undergrads 1 masters. Both from top 6 public institutions. Umich and UF.
Click to expand...


Huh, leftist politics in schools wasn't an issue for leftists.   I'd say wow, what an insight, but it wasn't.   And you call me dumb?   Can you dress yourself, moron?   You're a total racist


----------



## hadit

whitehall said:


> The initial post indicates a lack of intelligence as if it was written by a 5th grader ....."why don't conservatives (fill in the blanks)". It's a cheap shot typical of the under-educated left these days.


Typically, when someone has to tell you they're smarter than you, they aren't. The truly smart don't have to advertise.


----------



## colfax_m

hadit said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The initial post indicates a lack of intelligence as if it was written by a 5th grader ....."why don't conservatives (fill in the blanks)". It's a cheap shot typical of the under-educated left these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, when someone has to tell you they're smarter than you, they aren't. The truly smart don't have to advertise.
Click to expand...










						Trump: I’m ‘Like, Really Smart,’ a ‘Very Stable Genius’
					

The president hits back against concerns about his “mental stability.”



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## hadit

colfax_m said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The initial post indicates a lack of intelligence as if it was written by a 5th grader ....."why don't conservatives (fill in the blanks)". It's a cheap shot typical of the under-educated left these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, when someone has to tell you they're smarter than you, they aren't. The truly smart don't have to advertise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump: I’m ‘Like, Really Smart,’ a ‘Very Stable Genius’
> 
> 
> The president hits back against concerns about his “mental stability.”
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
Click to expand...

Yeah, him too. TRUMP!'s a braggert and a blowhard, what's new about that?


----------



## colfax_m

hadit said:


> Yeah, him too. TRUMP!'s a braggert and a blowhard, what's new about that?


Apparently also kinda dumb.


----------



## hadit

colfax_m said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, him too. TRUMP!'s a braggert and a blowhard, what's new about that?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently also kinda dumb.
Click to expand...

Can't be but so dumb. He became a multi-billionaire in real estate and POTUS without the support of a major party. That's not easy to do. Plus, he had the kind of education the OP was talking about.


----------



## 22lcidw

citygator said:


> Mark Richard said:
> 
> 
> 
> citygator If you're at least slightly smart, you can tell me how the aspect of racism in America is a bit just a fraction of relevance compared to the history of Patriots in America. Compare both sides of the coin. Pros and not pros
> 
> 
> 
> On the life of a white American or a black American?  Can you see how it would be quite different?
Click to expand...

Could it be a married couple with their issues are more family oriented then a single parent most likely from teenage years?


----------



## colfax_m

hadit said:


> Can't be but so dumb. He became a multi-billionaire in real estate and POTUS without the support of a major party. That's not easy to do. Plus, he had the kind of education the OP was talking about.


Just going by what you’re saying. If you’re calling yourself smart, you’re not.

Not a lot of people spend as much time as Trump trying to convince others they are smart.


----------



## hadit

colfax_m said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be but so dumb. He became a multi-billionaire in real estate and POTUS without the support of a major party. That's not easy to do. Plus, he had the kind of education the OP was talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Just going by what you’re saying. If you’re calling yourself smart, you’re not.
> 
> Not a lot of people spend as much time as Trump trying to convince others they are smart.
Click to expand...

That's why I said "typically". Sometimes you get people who are smart but insecure. Based on what I've seen with TRUMP!, he's both. His track record of accomplishment tends to intelligence while his bragging tweets tend to insecurity. It appears that no amount of accomplishment can overcome his internal lack of self-worth.


----------



## bodecea

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


They are being groomed to hate education and teachers, and the cops, and the military, and the FBI....etc.


----------



## hadit

bodecea said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are being groomed to hate education and teachers, and the cops, and the military, and the FBI....etc.
Click to expand...

That would mean that nobody likes authority figures, because liberals have been doing that for decades.


----------



## colfax_m

hadit said:


> Based on what I've seen with TRUMP!, he's both. His track record of accomplishment tends to intelligence while his bragging tweets tend to insecurity. It appears that no amount of accomplishment can overcome his internal lack of self-worth.


Eh. His accomplishments aren’t nearly as grand as they are made out to be.

Guy started on third base after all. His greatest accomplishments generally are finding ways to make other people pay for his failings.

Outside that, he’s talented in reading a room and bullshitting people.

But in terms of knowledge of how things work, like you know the government he was running, not so much.


----------



## easyt65

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.



_'A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education *CRT* is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.'_

There, I fixed it for you. 

You claim to value 'education' =, but you are completely ignorant about 'Critical Race Theory':


_'Critical race theory (CRT) is *an outgrowth of Marxism*. Karl Marx taught that capitalism is based on the exploitation of the proletariat by the bourgeoisie. In other words, the owners oppress the workers.'_

*'Critical race theory goes far beyond Marxism. *_*Society, many believe, is organized upon systemic racism.* '_(SOUND FAMILIAR, SNOWFLAKE?)  '_It is not simply owners versus workers. It is white versus black. It is men versus women. It is rich versus poor. *CRT believes that society is inherently racist.* (Again, SOUND FAMILIAR, SNOWFLAKE?)* It divides the world into white oppressors versus non-white victims.'*_



WHY SHOULD WE LISTEN TO PROVEN FAILED COUP CONSPIRATORS, FAILED BOGUS IMPEACHMENT MEMBERS, DEMOCRATS AHOHAVE BEEN PROVEN TO HAVE TAKEN MILLIONS / OVER A BILLION FOM THE RUSSIANS AND CCP AND THE MINDLESS PARROTS WHO SUPPORT THEM, NO MATTER HOW MUCH EVIDENCE COMES OUT AGAINST THEIR DEMOCRAT POLITICIANS? 

WHY SHOULD WE LISTEN TO TDS-SUFFERING, IRRATIONAL HATE-DRIVEN, CRIMINAL DEMOCRAT-SUPPORTING SHEEP WHO ARE RULED BY THEIR EMOTIONS INSTEAD OF FACTS AND THOSE WHO HAVE ALREADY LIVED THROUGH WHAT DEMOCRATS ARE PUTTING THIS NATION THROUGH NOW? 


I prefer to listen to former Communist / Socialist / Marxist regimes, who lived through the oppressive beginnings, the purges, and the total conversion of their nations into Communist / Socialist / Marxist regimes:


*Yuri Bezmenov* served many years with the KGB. He defected from Russia to America in 1970. Bezmenov said that *the first stage in destroying a nation is demoralization*.* A nation must be convinced that their history is bad. *We see this today. Many teach that our founding fathers were racists who built a society based upon oppression.



_A North Korean defector said she viewed the US as country of free thought and free speech – until she went to college here.

*Yeonmi Park *attended Columbia University and was immediately struck by what she viewed anti-Western sentiment in the classroom and a focus on political correctness that had her thinking “even North Korea isn’t this nuts.”

“I expected that I was paying this fortune, all this time and energy, to learn how to think. But they are forcing you to think the way they want you to think,” Park told Fox News. “I realized, wow, this is insane. I thought America was different but I saw so many similarities to what I saw in North Korea that I started worrying.”_


Yeonmi Park, like Yuri, lived through the change, purge, transition to Communism...and both are saying THEY SEE THE SAME THINGS THAT HAPPENED IN / TO THEIR COUNTRY HAPPENING NOW IN THE US, which started with Saul Alinsky student Barak Obama and has continued in Joe Puppet' Biden's administration. 


Of course, stupid snowflakes like you aren't smart enough to listen to someone who has already lived through it. You would rather the exposed treasonous Democrats and dementia-ravaged, CCP/Putin-purchase Biden manipulate you and tell you what to think/ say. 

Sorry, Iam listening to the people who have 'been there / done that / don't want it again'. 


What you call 'education' is 'Indoctrination'.....Yeonmi Park knows a little about 'indoctrination', having lived in North Korea, and she is sounding the alarm that the education being forced on our military and our children is 'Indoctrination'. 

I'm going with facts, experience, and evidence rather than you emotions.  











						Critical Race Theory: What It Is and How to Fight It
					

No longer simply an academic matter, critical race theory has become a tool of political power. To borrow a phrase from the Marxist theoretician Antonio Gramsci, it is fast achieving “cultural hegemony” in America’s public institutions. More and more, it is driving the vast machinery of the...




					imprimis.hillsdale.edu
				












						What Is critical race theory?
					

Critical race theory is becoming increasingly popular in our culture. Critical race theory (CRT) is an outgrowth of Marxism. Karl Marx taught that capitalism is based on the exploitation of



					www.frontiersman.com
				












						North Korean defector slams ‘woke’ US schools
					

A North Korean defector who attended Columbia said even the regime she grew up in “was not this nuts” after she got a taste of “woke” indoctrination.




					nypost.com


----------



## hadit

colfax_m said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what I've seen with TRUMP!, he's both. His track record of accomplishment tends to intelligence while his bragging tweets tend to insecurity. It appears that no amount of accomplishment can overcome his internal lack of self-worth.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. His accomplishments aren’t nearly as grand as they are made out to be.
> 
> Guy started on third base after all. His greatest accomplishments generally are finding ways to make other people pay for his failings.
> 
> Outside that, he’s talented in reading a room and bullshitting people.
> 
> But in terms of knowledge of how things work, like you know the government he was running, not so much.
Click to expand...

Still, he did things none of his detractors ever managed to do. And thank God, one of his accomplishments was sending Hillary into retirement.


----------



## colfax_m

hadit said:


> Still, he did things none of his detractors ever managed to do. And thank God, one of his accomplishments was sending Hillary into retirement.


I mean, doing things no one ever managed to do isn’t always great. I never tried to defraud investors to cover up my own failing casino.

By this logic, Biden is a genius since sent Trump back to Florida.


----------



## hadit

colfax_m said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, he did things none of his detractors ever managed to do. And thank God, one of his accomplishments was sending Hillary into retirement.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, doing things no one ever managed to do isn’t always great. I never tried to defraud investors to cover up my own failing casino.
> 
> By this logic, Biden is a genius since sent Trump back to Florida.
Click to expand...

Whatever. The point remains that when a random internet keyboard jockey tries to tell you how smart he is, he's probably not.


----------



## colfax_m

hadit said:


> Whatever. The point remains that when a random internet keyboard jockey tries to tell you how smart he is, he's probably not.


I think it’s a very good rule of thumb. So good, I wouldn’t limit that to internet keyboard jockeys.


----------



## Dadoalex

bripat9643 said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH--that's what my second post is about!!!!! --HHAHAHAHAHAH..BLACK teachers CHEATING for the kids---LIBERALS find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Puuullllllleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> An educated voter is a liberal voter.
> That's why the GOP has been trying to destroy public education for the last 40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if leftists are so educated why in the fuck did they vote for a mush head brain dead fuck like biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Biden was the best choice to lead this country out of the craphole Cap'n Cheeto dug for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof leftists are ignorant little fucks nothing you said is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, based on
> Election results
> Economic results
> Pandemic results
> International relations results
> 
> It would seem your Ginormous cranial cavity is full of ginormous cheeto colored turds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you believe a 49 year DC politician is your savior and the best choice you are one brain dread fuck.
> The fucker has created the problems we have now.
> If you forget about the great economy we had for 3 years with President Trump that's not my fault it's you showing your stupidity. I remember all those raises Americans got because of President Trump helping the economy to expand and grow. We became energy independent
> And killing the economy was not presidents Trump's fault it was democrat state governors shutting down their state's economy.
> Jo like obama is back to kissing the ass of our enemies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the former president is over, just like your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking about President Trump I was talking about the man who has 49 years of bullshit a man who did not want his children in what he called racial jungles. A man who championed systematic racism in the 1994 crimes bill and bragged about how it would incarcerate many people. A law that was specifically targeting black Americans.
> A man who did a quid pro quo to cover his corruption with Ukraine. A man who has ties with China
> You're an idiot for supporting that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you know about the 1993 crime bull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure what the 1993 crime bull is I did however mention the 1994 crime bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Ways the 1994 Crime Bill Continues to Hurt Communities of Color
> 
> 
> Lawmakers must dismantle the crime bill’s harmful policies and enact solutions that reduce reliance on incarceration, prevent unnecessary criminalization, and eliminate the draconian laws keeping millions of Americans in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanprogress.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, during the last 10 years when the GOP controlled one or both houses did they not pass legislation to correct this?
> 
> ANY BETS
> 
> That if such legislation came to the floor today what the GOP senators would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit trying to make this about Republicans when Democrat passed the bill.  Not fixing your mistake does not make them to blame, asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
> Have fun talking about stuff from 30 years ago.
> 
> AS I SAID
> The GOP over the last 10 years has had plenty of opportunity to pass legislation repealing the 1994 bill but did not.
> 
> Clean you own house nancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven't explained how that relieves the Democrats of responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responsibility for what?
> Ending their racist policies which caused people like you to abandon the Democratic party in favor of the GOP?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been a Democrat, moron.  Democrats have been pushing open borders for 60 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I beg to differ.
> You were always a democrat moron. You mean like Reagan?
> 
> BWAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if you don't agree?
Click to expand...

Umm
Obviously YOU DO

BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read first line lie
> No need to read further.
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE knows that first line is NOT a lie.
Click to expand...

If by "EVERYONE" you mean EVERYONE in your imagination, sure, why not?
BUT
If by "EVERONE" you mean actual factual people then, no.  EVERYONE knows it's a lie.


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Responsibility for what?
> Ending their racist policies which caused people like you to abandon the Democratic party in favor of the GOP?
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly why I abandoned the Democratic party in favor of the GOP.  Democrat racism.
Click to expand...

Riiiiiiight.
I'm guessing you did this 60 years ago?
If not, then you're just a lyin' liar teliin lies you tell.


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If by "EVERYONE" you mean EVERYONE in your imagination, sure, why not?
> BUT
> If by "EVERONE" you mean actual factual people then, no.  EVERYONE knows it's a lie.
Click to expand...

Some people feel better by pretending things. Oh well.


----------



## otto105

Dadoalex said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Responsibility for what?
> Ending their racist policies which caused people like you to abandon the Democratic party in favor of the GOP?
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly why I abandoned the Democratic party in favor of the GOP.  Democrat racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riiiiiiight.
> I'm guessing you did this 60 years ago?
> If not, then you're just a lyin' liar teliin lies you tell.
Click to expand...

He left the Democratic Party because he followed the racism to the QOP


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> Riiiiiiight.
> I'm guessing you did this 60 years ago?
> If not, then you're just a lyin' liar teliin lies you tell.


No, I voted for Obama in 2008.  That was the last time I voted for a Democrat.


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should it be repealed ? What specifically would you pass now ?
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one complaining, that's your department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 511648
> 
> It is YOUR _"department_" to answer a question when somebody asks you one. Everybody here does that, except a coward.
Click to expand...

PUUULLLLLLEEEEEEEEZZZZZE!!!!!

You're the people complaining.
Why should I propose legislation to deal with your bitchin'?

BUUUUUUUUT
Since it's YOUR "department" to answer my questions...

Which day of the week do you suck the most dicks?


----------



## protectionist

otto105 said:


> He left the Democratic Party because he followed the racism to the QOP


The racism is in the Democratic Party - Affirmative Action, CRT, Biden's ARP.
Strike 1.........Strike 2..........Strike 3.


----------



## 22lcidw

colfax_m said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever. The point remains that when a random internet keyboard jockey tries to tell you how smart he is, he's probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it’s a very good rule of thumb. So good, I wouldn’t limit that to internet keyboard jockeys.
Click to expand...

Or what is commonly called IKJ's. There are many of us.


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> Which day of the week do you suck the most dicks?


What day of the week do you come up with a brain ?


----------



## easyt65

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com



Democrats do jot 'educated - they INDOCTRINATE.


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiight.
> I'm guessing you did this 60 years ago?
> If not, then you're just a lyin' liar teliin lies you tell.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I voted for Obama in 2008.  That was the last time I voted for a Democrat.
Click to expand...

So, then, it's true.
As the GOP became more racist
You became more GOP.

We all know it's true.  Why dance around it.


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which day of the week do you suck the most dicks?
> 
> 
> 
> What day of the week do you come up with a brain ?
Click to expand...

In your own words you have an OBLIGATION to answer my question.


----------



## initforme

Starting out at $15 per hour is not a good thing....ever.


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> So, then, it's true.
> As the GOP became more racist
> You became more GOP.
> 
> We all know it's true.  Why dance around it.


The GOP is NOT racist, and it has many more blacks and Latinos now than in 2008.
The Democrats are who are racist >>>

 Affirmative Action, CRT, Biden's ARP.  Strike 1.........Strike 2..........Strike 3.


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> In your own words you have an OBLIGATION to answer my question.


I answered it - my way. don't like the answer ? Tough ass.


----------



## citygator

easyt65 said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats do jot 'educated - they INDOCTRINATE.
Click to expand...

Clever. That’s a new one. Plus you have it well cited.


----------



## otto105

protectionist said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He left the Democratic Party because he followed the racism to the QOP
> 
> 
> 
> The racism is in the Democratic Party - Affirmative Action, CRT, Biden's ARP.
> Strike 1.........Strike 2..........Strike 3.
Click to expand...

None of those are an example of racism outside of an white privileged mind.

In fact I'll bet that you don't even know what CRT is.


----------



## MadChemist

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com



What you call education, we call indoctrination.

Learn the difference.


----------



## otto105

MadChemist said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you call education, we call indoctrination.
> 
> Learn the difference.
Click to expand...

Whose we?

Knuckle dragging maga fuckups?


----------



## Wyatt earp

otto105 said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you call education, we call indoctrination.
> 
> Learn the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose we?
> 
> Knuckle dragging maga fuckups?
Click to expand...

Indoctrinated well are we?


----------



## MadChemist

otto105 said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you call education, we call indoctrination.
> 
> Learn the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose we?
> 
> Knuckle dragging maga fuckups?
Click to expand...


I didn't know you were maga.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Wyatt earp

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 512935


So evolution is just a theory, ✔


----------



## Thinker101

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 512935


The main difference between Theorem and Theory is that the *Theorem* is a statement that has been proven on the basis of previously established statements in mathematics and Theory is a contemplative and rational type of abstract or generalizing thinking, or the results of such thinking. In mathematics, a theorem is a statement that has been proven on the basis of previously established statements, such as other theorems, and generally accepted statements.

Theorem vs. Theory - What's the difference? | Ask Difference.


----------



## harmonica

otto105 yes it is racism..you don't even know what racism is 
..the blacks/Dems are the racist


----------



## Colin norris

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com



It's much like religion. They never want to know the truth but take the herd mentality as fact.
They hate drmocrats and unions with a passion so connect the two and assume they are getting vacinnated with communist propaganda. 
That's the only reason they hate it and a massive dies of paranoia about the left. 

The hypocrisy is they don't mind  taking the free education but whine like spoilt kids at the thought of socialism. 
It's called hypocrisy.


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He left the Democratic Party because he followed the racism to the QOP
> 
> 
> 
> The racism is in the Democratic Party - Affirmative Action, CRT, Biden's ARP.
> Strike 1.........Strike 2..........Strike 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those are an example of racism outside of an white privileged mind.
> 
> In fact I'll bet that you don't even know what CRT is.
Click to expand...

Bullshit, douchebag.  "Nuh Uhn!" is your standard reply every time you get nailed.


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 512935


Wrong, Critical Race Theory does teach you to hate white people.  That's the whole point of it.  CRT is propaganda, not science.  The purpose is to short circuit thinking.

BTW, dumbass, the pythagorian theorem has nothing to do with circles.


----------



## otto105

bripat9643 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 512935
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Critical Race Theory does teach you to hate white people.  That's the whole point of it.  CRT is propaganda, not science.  The purpose is to short circuit thinking.
> 
> BTW, dumbass, the pythagorian theorem has nothing to do with circles.
Click to expand...

just as I posted, you know jackshit about CRT. BTW CRT ain't science, it's as legal construct to explain institutional racism.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

otto105 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He left the Democratic Party because he followed the racism to the QOP
> 
> 
> 
> The racism is in the Democratic Party - Affirmative Action, CRT, Biden's ARP.
> Strike 1.........Strike 2..........Strike 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those are an example of racism outside of an white privileged mind.
> 
> In fact I'll bet that you don't even know what CRT is.
Click to expand...

It is in fact racist to believe you are better than someone else because of their race 
You are a racist to believe blacks can't be racist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

otto105 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 512935
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Critical Race Theory does teach you to hate white people.  That's the whole point of it.  CRT is propaganda, not science.  The purpose is to short circuit thinking.
> 
> BTW, dumbass, the pythagorian theorem has nothing to do with circles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just as I posted, you know jackshit about CRT. BTW CRT ain't science, it's as legal construct to explain institutional racism.
Click to expand...

hey dumbass don't blame all whites for what democrats have been and still are.


----------



## otto105

bigrebnc1775 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 512935
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Critical Race Theory does teach you to hate white people.  That's the whole point of it.  CRT is propaganda, not science.  The purpose is to short circuit thinking.
> 
> BTW, dumbass, the pythagorian theorem has nothing to do with circles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just as I posted, you know jackshit about CRT. BTW CRT ain't science, it's as legal construct to explain institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey dumbass don't blame all whites for what democrats have been and still are.
Click to expand...

Sorry, you sad bustards brought those ignorant dixiecrats over to your party in the 60's.

You deal with it.


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 512935
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Critical Race Theory does teach you to hate white people.  That's the whole point of it.  CRT is propaganda, not science.  The purpose is to short circuit thinking.
> 
> BTW, dumbass, the pythagorian theorem has nothing to do with circles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just as I posted, you know jackshit about CRT. BTW CRT ain't science, it's as legal construct to explain institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey dumbass don't blame all whites for what democrats have been and still are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you sad bustards brought those ignorant dixiecrats over to your party in the 60's.
> 
> You deal with it.
Click to expand...

Those "sad dixiecrats" can all vote.

Deal with that.


----------



## Unkotare

bripat9643 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 512935
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Critical Race Theory does teach you to hate white people.  That's the whole point of it.  CRT is propaganda, not science.  The purpose is to short circuit thinking.
> 
> BTW, dumbass, the pythagorian theorem has nothing to do with circles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just as I posted, you know jackshit about CRT. BTW CRT ain't science, it's as legal construct to explain institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey dumbass don't blame all whites for what democrats have been and still are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you sad bustards brought those ignorant dixiecrats over to your party in the 60's.
> 
> You deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "sad dixiecrats" can all vote.
> 
> Deal with that.
Click to expand...

They can vote because they live in THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


----------



## Leo123

Moonglow said:


> It's factual which is why I always ignored what they wanted to teach us.


The 3R's has always referred to reading, writing and arithmetic.   It is a meme.  You should be familiar with memes you troll all day and night with them.


----------



## harmonica

bigrebnc1775 exactly...they think blacks are* INHUMAN/Perfect *---hhhhHHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA = they are idiots


----------



## sparky

well then, according to Lenny , i'm a screaming conservative based on his academic metric.   ~S~


----------



## otto105

bripat9643 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 512935
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Critical Race Theory does teach you to hate white people.  That's the whole point of it.  CRT is propaganda, not science.  The purpose is to short circuit thinking.
> 
> BTW, dumbass, the pythagorian theorem has nothing to do with circles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just as I posted, you know jackshit about CRT. BTW CRT ain't science, it's as legal construct to explain institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey dumbass don't blame all whites for what democrats have been and still are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you sad bustards brought those ignorant dixiecrats over to your party in the 60's.
> 
> You deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "sad dixiecrats" can all vote.
> 
> Deal with that.
Click to expand...

I’m glad at least you acknowledged your in party racial problems.


----------



## initforme

Well so.eone has to work for $15 per hour and really work hard for it.   Lol lol lol lol


----------



## The Banker

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


Republicans would rather be told what to think than think for themselves

That's why they love Fake FOx news so much


----------



## Wyatt earp

otto105 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 512935
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Critical Race Theory does teach you to hate white people.  That's the whole point of it.  CRT is propaganda, not science.  The purpose is to short circuit thinking.
> 
> BTW, dumbass, the pythagorian theorem has nothing to do with circles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just as I posted, you know jackshit about CRT. BTW CRT ain't science, it's as legal construct to explain institutional racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey dumbass don't blame all whites for what democrats have been and still are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you sad bustards brought those ignorant dixiecrats over to your party in the 60's.
> 
> You deal with it.
Click to expand...

All three of them?


----------



## Wyatt earp

The Banker said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans would rather be told what to think than think for themselves
> 
> That's why they love Fake FOx news so much
Click to expand...

Meanwhile your ilk has 99% of the media..


----------



## initforme

Some believe our factories and service businesses should be able to find good workers.   Pffft on that.  You get what you get and have zero voice in saying you can't find them.  Go under.


----------



## Unkotare

The Banker said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans would rather be told what to think than think for themselves
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

The irony meter just exploded.


----------



## Unkotare

initforme said:


> Well so.eone has to work for $15 per hour and really work hard for it.   Lol lol lol lol


Shouldn't people work "really hard" at any job they have? That is how one progresses in any organization.


----------



## gmeyers1944

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


Education is good. Conservatives don't think education is brainwashing. Leftists think that brainwashing is education. Critical Race Theory certainly qualifies as brainwashing.


----------



## Death-Ninja

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


You understand, the only good democrat is a dead democrat, don't you????


----------



## initforme

Not for $15 per hour no.   Show up do an honest days work.  Extra effort?  No how no way.  Pay more get more.


----------



## gmeyers1944

Death-Ninja said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You understand, the only good democrat is a dead democrat, don't you????
Click to expand...

I don't want Democrats to die. I just want them to LOSE!


----------



## Death-Ninja

gmeyers1944 said:


> Death-Ninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You understand, the only good democrat is a dead democrat, don't you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want Democrats to die. I just want them to LOSE!
Click to expand...

I want them to die, absolutely no mercy for the sub-human animals who murder babies, then butcher their bodies like so much poultry and then auction off the dead child's organs and tissues to the highest bidder, God may or may not forgive such monsters, I do not, ever!


----------



## Unkotare

initforme said:


> Not for $15 per hour no.   Show up do an honest days work.  Extra effort?  No how no way.  Pay more get more.


You are not worthy of any job, or the trust and respect of any person.


----------



## Death-Ninja

Unkotare said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not for $15 per hour no.   Show up do an honest days work.  Extra effort?  No how no way.  Pay more get more.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not worthy of any job, or the trust and respect of any person.
Click to expand...

I would wager a sum you say exactly that thing to self justifying your complicity in the murder of tens of millions of American babies, they weren't worthy enough to live, no???


----------



## initforme

No adult should apply for a poverty $15 per hour.  If those jobs go unfilled the nation wins.


----------



## Unkotare

Death-Ninja said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not for $15 per hour no.   Show up do an honest days work.  Extra effort?  No how no way.  Pay more get more.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not worthy of any job, or the trust and respect of any person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would wager a sum you say exactly that thing to self justifying your complicity in the murder of tens of millions of American babies....
Click to expand...

You would lose that wager, you fucking idiot.


----------



## Unkotare

initforme said:


> No adult should apply for a poverty $15 per hour.  If those jobs go unfilled the nation wins.


Is laziness your religion?


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, then, it's true.
> As the GOP became more racist
> You became more GOP.
> 
> We all know it's true.  Why dance around it.
> 
> 
> 
> *The GOP is NOT racist, *and it has many more blacks and Latinos now than in 2008.
> The Democrats are who are racist >>>
> 
> Affirmative Action, CRT, Biden's ARP.  Strike 1.........Strike 2..........Strike 3.
Click to expand...

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your own words you have an OBLIGATION to answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> I answered it - my way. don't like the answer ? Tough ass.
Click to expand...

Not an answer.  Just a question.

Obviously you can't follow your own rules.
That would imply you had some moral center.
Obviously like any Trumpist, your moral center disappeared years ago.


----------



## bripat9643

gmeyers1944 said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Education is good. Conservatives don't think education is brainwashing. Leftists think that brainwashing is education. Critical Race Theory certainly qualifies as brainwashing.
Click to expand...

Government schools are brainwashing, not education.  I know they didn't teach my stepson a damn thing.  I taught him how to read and write and to mathematics.


----------



## bripat9643

initforme said:


> No adult should apply for a poverty $15 per hour.  If those jobs go unfilled the nation wins.


How does it win?


----------



## Dadoalex

otto105 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He left the Democratic Party because he followed the racism to the QOP
> 
> 
> 
> The racism is in the Democratic Party - Affirmative Action, CRT, Biden's ARP.
> Strike 1.........Strike 2..........Strike 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those are an example of racism outside of an white privileged mind.
> 
> In fact I'll bet that you don't even know what CRT is.
Click to expand...

But he saw on NEWSMAX that it was BAAAAAAD for White people, so...


----------



## Dadoalex

bripat9643 said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Education is good. Conservatives don't think education is brainwashing. Leftists think that brainwashing is education. Critical Race Theory certainly qualifies as brainwashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government schools are brainwashing, not education.  I know they didn't teach my stepson a damn thing.  I taught him how to read and write and to mathematics.
Click to expand...

Damn...
I just want to sooooooooo BADLY.
.....
.......


----------



## Dadoalex

bigrebnc1775 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He left the Democratic Party because he followed the racism to the QOP
> 
> 
> 
> The racism is in the Democratic Party - Affirmative Action, CRT, Biden's ARP.
> Strike 1.........Strike 2..........Strike 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those are an example of racism outside of an white privileged mind.
> 
> In fact I'll bet that you don't even know what CRT is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is in fact racist to believe you are better than someone else because of their race
> You are a racist to believe blacks can't be racist.
Click to expand...

WOW!
Upon which track did that train of thought get lost?


----------



## Cellblock2429

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


/——/ another straw man argument


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> Obviously you can't follow your own rules.
> That would imply you had some moral center.
> Obviously like any Trumpist, your moral center disappeared years ago.


Obviously you are a Trump-hater, total , and since the South American forests are dying out, and there's becoming less oxygen on the earth, we have no room for those who are wasting it. Please die.

Trump for KING 2022.  Biden for prison, for election fraud, immigration violations, violations of 1964 civil rights act, sedition, treason, etc , etc


----------



## protectionist

otto105 said:


> None of those are an example of racism outside of an white privileged mind.
> 
> In fact I'll bet that you don't even know what CRT is.


Well, that just proves how RACIST you are, by denying the racisms of Affirmative Action, CRT, and Biden's (court acknowledged) racist ARP, and thereby supporting them.

Sure I know what CRT is. It is anti-white, RACIST, anti-police, anti-America, pro-LGBT filthy trash, that deranged lunatics are imposing on American kids, and their parents are raking them over the coals over it.

And I wasn't "privileged" to have my whole life ruined by Affirmative Action in 1977, still feeling the pain of it now, in retirement, with the much reduced monthly Social Security payments, caused by criminal, racist pigs like you, who think it's perfectly OK to racially discriminate, as long as blacks are the beneficiaries, and whites are the victims.

And none of these are racism, within the tiny confines of a black privileged mind.

Incredible how brain-warped these racist goofballs are.  Luckily we have sensible courts that are shooting down Biden's racist ARP, left & right.

No charge for the tutoring.


----------



## protectionist

otto105 said:


> Whose we?
> 
> Knuckle dragging maga fuckups?


You have clearly defined your DUPE-FOOL status. Message received.


----------



## TheGreatSatan

I've heard Democrats like Ice T say that going to school is acting white.


----------



## protectionist

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 512935


FALSE!  CRT not only teaches non-white races to hate whites, it also teaches whites to hate themselves, to harbor guilt for things they had nothing to do with, and to be ashamed of themselves, for no reason at all.

Frankly, whites have a great deal to be PROUD of, extending an overdose of assistance to minorities (ex. Affirmative Action), at whites' own expense, fighting and dying in America's wars (in some instance on behalf of minorities (ex. the Civil War & World War 2), and whites have created the modern industrial and electronic world.  Without the inventions & innovations brought forth by whites, American Indians would still be living a prehistoric existence, living in tents, without the wheel, and scrounging around for food.  SubSaharan Africans same thing.


----------



## frigidweirdo

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com



Education isn't good for those who want to control people.

China is using education in order have the people where it wants them. The US has been doing it for years too.


----------



## protectionist

otto105 said:


> just as I posted, you know jackshit about CRT. BTW CRT ain't science, it's as legal construct to explain institutional racism.


Institutional racism is Affirmative Action discrimination, CRT, and Biden's American Rescue Plan, which ought to be renamed as the MINORITY Rescue Plan.


----------



## protectionist

otto105 said:


> I’m glad at least you acknowledged your in party racial problems.


Too bad you don't acknowledge yours.


----------



## Colin norris

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com



There's this perpetual hypocrisy by the republicans that public schools are infested with communists instructing children how to be gay and Marxists. Which is bullshit. 
The hypocrisy is if they firmly believe t that, move them to a private school. 
But no.  They use the same school that is funded by the socialism which funds all public schools. There's the hypocrisy.


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Laughing as a way to cover up shame. Pretending to be innocent, while failing to respond to the charges.  Guilty, racist Democrats.


----------



## protectionist

Colin norris said:


> There's this perpetual hypocrisy by the republicans that public schools are infested with communists instructing children how to be gay and Marxists. Which is bullshit.
> The hypocrisy is if they firmly believe t that, move them to a private school.
> But no.  They use the same school that is funded by the socialism which funds all public schools. There's the hypocrisy.


Not bullshit, that is EXACTLY what is happening.  And not everyone can AFFORD to have the kids go to a private school.


----------



## Colin norris

protectionist said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's this perpetual hypocrisy by the republicans that public schools are infested with communists instructing children how to be gay and Marxists. Which is bullshit.
> The hypocrisy is if they firmly believe t that, move them to a private school.
> But no.  They use the same school that is funded by the socialism which funds all public schools. There's the hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> Not bullshit, that is EXACTLY what is happening.  And not everyone can AFFORD to have the kids go to a private school.
Click to expand...


No that is not so.  The school has a curriculum and it does not teach kids to be Marxist or gays.  It does not so stop your filthy fucking lying.


----------



## harmonica

Unkotare said:


> You would lose that wager, you fucking idiot.


You would lose that wager, you fucking idiot.


----------



## citygator

protectionist said:


> Not bullshit, that is EXACTLY what is happening. And not everyone can AFFORD to have the kids go to a private school.


School boards are run by elected local boards. They reflect the will of the voters. Why are you tards selecting marxists?  Exactly. You’re not. It’s all a cop out boogeyman. Grow some nads and quit being a snowflake. Schools don’t brainwash. You idiots didn’t even pay attention when you were there through 10th grade when you dropped out.


----------



## Unkotare

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would lose that wager, you fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> You would lose that wager, you fucking idiot.
Click to expand...

How did your recent electro-shock treatment go, nutjob?


----------



## harmonica

Unkotare I'd rather be a nutjob, than a racist like you


----------



## Unkotare

harmonica said:


> Unkotare I'd rather be a nutjob, ....


Then congratulations on being a nutjob, nutjob.


----------



## Unkotare

harmonica said:


> ... a racist like you


Again, who exactly am I supposed to be racist against?


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you can't follow your own rules.
> That would imply you had some moral center.
> Obviously like any Trumpist, your moral center disappeared years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you are a Trump-hater, total , and since the South American forests are dying out, and there's becoming less oxygen on the earth, we have no room for those who are wasting it. Please die.
> 
> Trump for KING 2022.  Biden for prison, for election fraud, immigration violations, violations of 1964 civil rights act, sedition, treason, etc , etc
Click to expand...


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are an example of racism outside of an white privileged mind.
> 
> In fact I'll bet that you don't even know what CRT is.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that just proves how RACIST you are, by denying the racisms of Affirmative Action, CRT, and Biden's (court acknowledged) racist ARP, and thereby supporting them.
> 
> Sure I know what CRT is. It is anti-white, RACIST, anti-police, anti-America, pro-LGBT filthy trash, that deranged lunatics are imposing on American kids, and their parents are raking them over the coals over it.
> 
> And I wasn't "privileged" to have my whole life ruined by Affirmative Action in 1977, still feeling the pain of it now, in retirement, with the much reduced monthly Social Security payments, caused by criminal, racist pigs like you, who think it's perfectly OK to racially discriminate, as long as blacks are the beneficiaries, and whites are the victims.
> 
> And none of these are racism, within the tiny confines of a black privileged mind.
> 
> Incredible how brain-warped these racist goofballs are.  Luckily we have sensible courts that are shooting down Biden's racist ARP, left & right.
> 
> No charge for the tutoring.
Click to expand...

What's hilarious?
HE REALLY THINKS HE'S LUCID!

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing as a way to cover up shame. Pretending to be innocent, while failing to respond to the charges.  Guilty, racist Democrats.
Click to expand...

Oh Honey!
You should know by now I have no shame when it comes to playing with your tiny mind.
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bigrebnc1775

otto105 said:


> Sorry, you sad bustards brought those ignorant dixiecrats over to your party in the 60's.
> 
> You deal with it.


Liar








						The Party Switch 'Myth' - Areo
					

There are many odd features of the narrative based epistemology that governs party politics. One of them is the need for stories connecting the opposing party’s guilt and corruption, in…View Post




					areomagazine.com


----------



## otto105

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Party Switch 'Myth' - Areo
> 
> 
> There are many odd features of the narrative based epistemology that governs party politics. One of them is the need for stories connecting the opposing party’s guilt and corruption, in…View Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> areomagazine.com


A blog??


----------



## bigrebnc1775

otto105 said:


> A blog??


prove it wrong


----------



## otto105

bigrebnc1775 said:


> prove it wrong


I don’t have to, history does.

prior to the 1964 Civil Rights legislation the south voted exclusively Democratic as the republic party was the party of Lincoln.

Do they still vote that way?


----------



## Flash

Can you imagine how many voters the Democrat Party would lose if a course in Economics was required before anybody could vote?  Like 90% or more.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

otto105 said:


> I don’t have to, history does.
> 
> prior to the 1964 Civil Rights legislation the south voted exclusively Democratic as the republic party was the party of Lincoln.
> 
> Do they still vote that way?


well then prove it wrong because they use historical accounts


----------



## lennypartiv

Education is a good thing as long as we can limit the number of liberal professors and teachers who want to indoctrinate our children.


----------



## otto105

Flash said:


> Can you imagine how many voters the Democrat Party would lose if a course in Economics was required before anybody could vote?  Like 90% or more.


What about economics do you know? That QOP voters vote against theirs.


----------



## Unkotare

The democrats love that hackneyed old "voting against their own best interests" nonsense. It's just another way of saying "we know better for you than you do!" which of course is one of the cornerstones of democrat thinking (such as it is).


----------



## otto105

Unkotare said:


> The democrats love that hackneyed old "voting against their own best interests" nonsense. It's just another way of saying "we know better for you than you do!" which of course is one of the cornerstones of democrat thinking (such as it is).


Hackneyed? So, you don’t need healthcare? But do need to have Jeff Bezo’s taxes cut?


----------



## Unkotare

otto105 said:


> Hackneyed? So, you don’t need healthcare? But do need to have Jeff Bezo’s taxes cut?


I already ate dinner. I don't need your red herring. FAIL.


----------



## otto105

Unkotare said:


> I already ate dinner. I don't need your red herring. FAIL.


Sure, try another day.


----------



## Unkotare

otto105 said:


> Sure, try another day.


Giving up and slinking away? Good idea.


----------



## otto105

Unkotare said:


> Giving up and slinking away? Good idea.


Come on dude, give us your economic interest in helping Jeff Bezo reach 175 billion dollars...


----------



## Unkotare

otto105 said:


> Come on dude, give us your economic interest in helping Jeff Bezo reach 175 billion dollars...


Now a straw man? How many logical fallacies are you going to include in your utter failure to make a point here? Weak-minded fool.


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> I don’t have to, history does.
> 
> prior to the 1964 Civil Rights legislation the south voted exclusively Democratic as the republic party was the party of Lincoln.
> 
> Do they still vote that way?


That proves nothing except the way they voted, you fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> Hackneyed? So, you don’t need healthcare? But do need to have Jeff Bezo’s taxes cut?


We need all our taxes cut, and we don't need government run healthcare.


----------



## protectionist

citygator said:


> _ I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. *


once you learn how to think AS A LIBERAL


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> We need all our taxes cut, and we don't need government run healthcare.



Private delivery isn't government run..


----------



## tahuyaman

It's odd how liberal's can use the education system to indoctrinate and program students, but then cry foul when conservstive call for simply educating our students


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> Read first line lie
> No need to read further.


So tell your friends to not read infomation, keep them ignorant, and then perpetuate your leftist lies.  Yup.


----------



## tahuyaman

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


The post I just quoted is projection.  



The left is the side which fears education   Educating young mind's is an enemy of liberalism.    This is why they've worked so hard to turn our publuc schools into left wing indoctrination centers.  This is why they are so zealously opposed to private schools which are free from government control.


----------



## surada

tahuyaman said:


> This is projection.  The left is the side which fears education   Educating young mind's is an enemy of liberalism.    This is why they've worked so hard to turn our publuc schools into left wing indoctrination centers.  This is why they are so zealously opposed to private schools which are free from government control.



Right.. Hurtling backwards in some reactionary tantrum is much better. You ready for another Scopes Trial?


----------



## protectionist

citygator said:


> The number one issue in education isn’t that they don’t teach how to respond to a police stop. Jesus that’s a hoot.
> 
> Your story is bullshit. You missed out on an opportunity and made up facts as to why. Sad.


It's the number one issue in education FOR YOU if you're the one who is dead, because of not knowing what to do (ex. keep you hands visible) in a police stop.  My "story" is the story of numerous people who died because they were unaware of how to act under the circumstances.  Nothing_ "made up"_ here. 
Examples/FACTS >> . Terence Crutcher, Laquan McDonald, Duante Wright, Daniel Shaver, etc


----------



## tahuyaman

surada said:


> Right.. Hurtling backwards in some reactionary tantrum is much better. You ready for another Scopes Trial?


I guess that made sense to someone


----------



## protectionist

citygator said:


> Link to any study suggesting liberal brain washing exists in schools?


Study isnt necessary. Unless you call thousands of parents bitching out school boards over CRT, from what they SAW and HEARD on their kids' computers.  

Best "study" there ever has been.


----------



## surada

tahuyaman said:


> I guess that made sense to someone



ISIS and the Lord's Resistance Army are perfect examples of going backwards.


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> If by "EVERYONE" you mean EVERYONE in your imagination, sure, why not?
> BUT
> If by "EVERONE" you mean actual factual people then, no.  EVERYONE knows it's a lie.


Everyone who's pretty stupid. Most liberals know the lie and they repeat it.


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> Riiiiiiight.
> I'm guessing you did this 60 years ago?
> If not, then you're just a lyin' liar teliin lies you tell.


Last Democrat I voted for was Obama in 2008. I abandoned the Democrat Party on 2009 (after the Fort Hood shooting).

 First non-Democrat, non-Green I voted for, for president was Virgil Goode in 2012. Next was Trump in 2016.


----------



## Colin norris

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com



I can say that if the republicans on here are an example of the education systems achievements, it has failed.


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> So, then, it's true.
> As the GOP became more racist
> You became more GOP.
> 
> We all know it's true.  Why dance around it.


The democrats are who are becoming more racist. More and more every passing week.


----------



## tahuyaman

surada said:


> ISIS and the Lord's Resistance Army are perfect examples of going backwards.


And that is relevant to this discussion?


----------



## justoffal

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


The author is confusing conservatism with fundamentalism.....you on the other hand purposely mix the two with a mentally vacant broadbrush in your never ending quest for some non existent high ground...I know many conservative Democrats.


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## protectionist

Colin norris said:


> I can say that if the republicans on here are an example of the education systems achievements, it has failed.


In your *MIS*educated mind.  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## protectionist

Mac1958 said:


>


yes, book learning in books written by liberals


----------



## Colin norris

protectionist said:


> In your *MIS*educated mind.  Thanks for the compliment.


The correct grammar is uneducated but I get you point.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Private delivery isn't government run..


If you mean Obamacare, yes it is.   There are 2000 pages of regulations telling healthcare providers how to run their business.


----------



## bripat9643

Colin norris said:


> I can say that if the republicans on here are an example of the education systems achievements, it has failed.


Your belief that you're educated is hilarious.;


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> If you mean Obamacare, yes it is.   There are 2000 pages of regulations telling healthcare providers how to run their business.



Have you actually read them?

Single payer/private delivery is not government run.

Only the VA is government run. They employ the doctors/staff and own the faclities.


----------



## Flash

Liberals are the most uneducated people on the planet.

They think more taxation not only makes a country more prosperous but it also will stop climate change.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> ISIS and the Lord's Resistance Army are perfect examples of going backwards.


No one even knows that the "Lord's Resistance Army" is.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Have you actually read them?
> 
> Single payer/private delivery is not government run.
> 
> Only the VA is government run. They employ the doctors/staff and own the faclities.


Is sure as hell is government run.  You're gullible and naive.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> No one even knows that the "Lord's Resistance Army" is.



Really? You don't know? How about the SPLA and John Garang?


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Right.. Hurtling backwards in some reactionary tantrum is much better. You ready for another Scopes Trial?


progs are the ones who are censoring social media. 

What are you afraid of?  People learning things.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Really? You don't know? How about the SPLA and John Garang?


I've never heard of them until now.  I guess that shows how significant they are, doesn't it?


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> Come on dude, give us your economic interest in helping Jeff Bezo reach 175 billion dollars...


Do you ever buy anything on Amazon?


----------



## bripat9643

Mac1958 said:


>


Objecting to government brainwashing isn't objecting to "book learning."

You support government brainwashing.  That's all you proved, douchebag.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> I've never heard of them until now.  I guess that shows how significant they are, doesn't it?



Well, you were yapping about education. I'm surprised you never heard of them. They are examples of conservatism and extremism. SPLA are Christian Marxist.. the LRA are just based on the 10 Comandments.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Well, you were yapping about education. I'm surprised you never heard of them. They are examples of conservatism and extremism. SPLA are Christian Marxist.. the LRA are just based on the 10 Comandments.


The teach about SPLA?  Nope.  If they do they are brainwashing.

I'll be my own judge of whether they are "conservative."   Progs always get that wrong.


----------



## BackAgain

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


Nonsense. Education is widely needed. But today’s version of “liberals” don’t accept education. They won’t even tolerate it. In fact, on college campuses, liberals are the ones who outlaw it. Shut it down.  Censor it.  

Todays so-called “liberal” college students demand “safe spaces” from any and all who dare to offer any contrary beliefs or opinions or views.


----------



## otto105

bripat9643 said:


> Do you ever buy anything on Amazon?


No, no to Walmart too.


----------



## otto105

tahuyaman said:


> It's odd how liberal's can use the education system to indoctrinate and program students, but then cry foul when conservstive call for simply educating our students


We prefer our educational system do more than simple education of wingnuts.


----------



## tahuyaman

otto105 said:


> We prefer our educational system do more than simple education of wingnuts.


Yep, education is for wingnuts.    Indoctrination is what's needed


----------



## bripat9643

otto105 said:


> We prefer our educational system do more than simple education of wingnuts.


We know.  You want to turn everyone into a communist.


----------



## Batcat

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


The liberal media told Democrats they are smarter than Republicans and of course Democrats liked that like a cat loves catnip. 

Then we see Democrats in action. Just one example of their better education…

In many big cities liberals decide to defund the police. Crime skyrockets. Liberals are amazed. 

As soon as the idea of defunding the police came up “uneducated“ Republicans predicted crime would skyrocket. 

All that education and liberals couldn’t figure out simple cause and effect. 





__





						Democrats’ ‘Defund The Police’ Movement Comes Back To Bite Them | The Continental Daily
					






					thecontinentaldaily.com
				












						Minneapolis crime spike continues as ‘defund the police’ philosophy explodes in city’s face
					

Minneapolis cops will receive $500,000 to deal with a crime explosion in the months following its City Council’s “defund the police” rhetoric and attempts to implement a “transformative new model” of law enforcement.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## otto105

bripat9643 said:


> We know.  You want to turn everyone into a communist.


Communism educates their people better?


----------



## tahuyaman

bripat9643 said:


> We know.  You want to turn everyone into a communist.


They want to create wards of the state.  They want to feminize all young men.


----------



## otto105

tahuyaman said:


> They want to create wards of the state.  They want to feminize all young men.


How so?


----------



## tahuyaman

otto105 said:


> Communism educates their people better?


No, but they broke the code on indictrination.  That's why they have worked so hard since the late 70's to take over our public education system.


----------



## tahuyaman

otto105 said:


> How so?


The question you should ask is why.  We know how.


----------



## Flash

Any bets that this stupid Karen bitch voted for Biden?


----------



## gtopa1

Flash said:


> Any bets that this stupid Karen bitch voted for Biden?


It's a DemoKKKrat inspired phenomena!!!


Greg


----------



## Colin norris

bripat9643 said:


> Your belief that you're educated is hilarious.;



That one stung you ay? I've forgotten more than you will ever learn.


----------



## Flash

Colin norris said:


> That one stung you ay? I've forgotten more than you will ever learn.




No Libtard can ever claim to be educated.  They may have some degree from stupid Libtard university but they don't know jackshit about anything

We all know that the stupid Moon Bats don't know a damn thing about Economics, Biology, History, Climate Science, Ethics or the Constitution. 

They believe in silly shit like diversity, collectivism and they love giving blow jobs to the  goddamn Negroes and Illegals.  They think George Floyd was a saint and that Kyle Riddenhouse was a murderer.

They hate America, Liberty and the Bill of Rights, especially the First and Second Amendments.

They are Science Deniers when it comes to Biology, Climate Change and  anything to do with Immunology.  

Most of them are queers and live in their mother's basements. Pathetic bunch of assholes.

Pretty much the scum of this country.


----------



## bripat9643

Colin norris said:


> That one stung you ay? I've forgotten more than you will ever learn.


No, it didn't.  I just find your pretenses hilarious,.


----------



## otto105

tahuyaman said:


> No, but they broke the code on indictrination.  That's why they have worked so hard since the late 70's to take over our public education system.


So they can put trump back in the presidency….


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> So tell your friends to not read infomation, keep them ignorant, and then perpetuate your leftist lies.  Yup.


When you open with a lie there is every reason to expect the rest is a lie.
You know, like any "conservative" diatribe.
So no need to read further.
Why bother.

Oh, and accusing others of being "ignorant" while misspelling "information" is pretty damned STUPID!


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> Last Democrat I voted for was Obama in 2008. I abandoned the Democrat Party on 2009 (after the Fort Hood shooting).
> 
> First non-Democrat, non-Green I voted for, for president was Virgil Goode in 2012. Next was Trump in 2016.


More lies and how'd that work out for you.

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## otto105

Flash said:


> No Libtard can ever claim to be educated.  They may have some degree from stupid Libtard university but they don't know jackshit about anything
> 
> We all know that the stupid Moon Bats don't know a damn thing about Economics, Biology, History, Climate Science, Ethics or the Constitution.
> 
> They believe in silly shit like diversity, collectivism and they love giving blow jobs to the  goddamn Negroes and Illegals.  They think George Floyd was a saint and that Kyle Riddenhouse was a murderer.
> 
> They hate America, Liberty and the Bill of Rights, especially the First and Second Amendments.
> 
> They are Science Deniers when it comes to Biology, Climate Change and  anything to do with Immunology.
> 
> Most of them are queers and live in their mother's basements. Pathetic bunch of assholes.
> 
> Pretty much the scum of this country.


Grow up boi


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> The democrats are who are becoming more racist. More and more every passing week.


PULLLEEEEEZZZE

You and your GOP are racist and proud of it.

And, of course, as is typical of today's GOP, accuse Democrats of being what you love but are afraid of admitting.

C'mon, admit who you are.  The truth will set you free.


----------



## Flash

otto105 said:


> Grow up boi




The Democrat Party's core voting block are  the welfare inner city ghetto low IQ Negroes and Illegals.

They are joined by dumbass Environmental Wackos, Feminazis, Anti Gun Nuts, Queers and confused college kids and their bat shit crazy hate filled Marxist professors.

Those are the Liberals that don't know a damn thing about Economics, History, Climate Science, Biology, Ethics or the Constitution.

Hell, those dumbasses don't even know there are ony two genders and they think more taxation and more welfare will make a country more prosperous.


----------



## otto105

Flash said:


> The Democrat Party's core voting block are  the welfare inner city ghetto low IQ Negroes and Illegals.
> 
> They are joined by dumbass Environmental Wackos, Feminazis, Anti Gun Nuts, Queers and confused college kids and their bat shit crazy hate filled Marxist professors.
> 
> Those are the Liberals that don't know a damn thing about Economics, History, Climate Science, Biology, Ethics or the Constitution.
> 
> Hell, those dumbasses don't even know there are ony two genders and they think more taxation and more welfare will make a country more prosperous.


Poor little boi.

You get coal this year again.


----------



## citygator

Colin norris said:


> I can say that if the republicans on here are an example of the education systems achievements, it has failed.


On this site the vast majority of Republicans are lacking education and speak from a place of fear.


----------



## Colin norris

citygator said:


> On this site the vast majority of Republicans are lacking education and speak from a place of fear.



The irony of that is they project themselves as pillars of society and intellectual mountains but simultaneously make complete hypocrits of themselves and the country they love. 
They supported a wanna be dictator and couldn't identify him as a fraud yet want to install him again to rectify the problems he started. Figure that out.


----------



## protectionist

Colin norris said:


> I can say that if the republicans on here are an example of the education systems achievements, it has failed.


It has failed everyone, especially in the area of guns & law enforcement. That's what you get in an education system run by liberals.


----------



## protectionist

citygator said:


> On this site the vast majority of Republicans are lacking education and speak from a place of fear.


"Education" in America, is indoctrination to leftist ideology.  It is MISeducation.  With liberals running the government there is much to fear, as we can plainly see, throughout the past year. (Afghanistan, open border, housng crisis, inflation, crime, etc)


----------



## SweetSue92

citygator said:


> On this site the vast majority of Republicans are lacking education and speak from a place of fear.



This made me laugh out loud. For real.


----------



## eagle1462010

citygator said:


> On this site the vast majority of Republicans are lacking education and speak from a place of fear.


Paper cut man speaks.

So the Indian child says Dad how do we get our names..........

Dad says well that is easy son.......when you are born and we see 2 bears........We call you 2 Bears.

If we see an Eagle flying high.........we call you Eagle Soaring.










So why do you ask .........2 Dogs Fucking.?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


From the "math is racist" and boys belong in girls bathrooms Party


----------



## protectionist

Colin norris said:


> The correct grammar is uneducated but I get you point.


I will correct your incorrect "correction"..  The lack of police confrontation and education about guns, gives us both the words uneducated, and MISeducated.  Uneducated is also MISeducated.


----------



## struth

otto105 said:


> Communism educates their people better?


2x DNC candidate for president, and senator, Bernie Sanders thinks so.


----------



## SweetSue92

eagle1462010 said:


> Paper cut man speaks.
> 
> So the Indian child says Dad how do we get our names..........
> 
> Dad says well that is easy son.......when you are born and we see 2 bears........We call you 2 Bears.
> 
> If we see an Eagle flying high.........we call you Eagle Soaring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why do you ask .........2 Dogs Fucking.?



Yeah, this is the class of people who think a college degree in "psychology" or "queer gender studies" is much more valuable than, saying, knowing how to change your oil, fix your plumbing, change a flat tire, etc etc etc.

Rejected. If times get real bad, they would find out super quick how helpful that degree in queer gender studies is.


----------



## Lisa558

SweetSue92 said:


> Yeah, this is the class of people who think a college degree in "psychology" or "queer gender studies" is much more valuable than, saying, knowing how to change your oil, fix your plumbing, change a flat tire, etc etc etc.
> 
> Rejected. If times get real bad, they would find out super quick how helpful that degree in queer gender studies is.


Yes. The difference in what passes as a “college graduate” these days as compared to even 25 years ago is stark, and it’s all due to the Democrats’ insistence that even the below-average kids get a degree. Today’s college graduates are equivalent to high school graduates a generation ago.


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> When you open with a lie there is every reason to expect the rest is a lie.
> You know, like any "conservative" diatribe.
> So no need to read further.
> Why bother.
> 
> Oh, and accusing others of being "ignorant" while misspelling "information" is pretty damned STUPID!


But I did NOT open with a lie, and you have not posted anything to back up your wild claim that it was a "lie".

Claiming that a simple and common typo is "mispelling", is pretty damned STUPID!


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> More lies and how'd that work out for you.
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHA


You're an idiot. Everything I said in Post # 516 was TRUE, and why would you even think it was a lie ?


----------



## surada

protectionist said:


> "Education" in America, is indoctrination to leftist ideology.  It is MISeducation.  With liberals running the government there is much to fear, as we can plainly see, throughout the past year. (Afghanistan, open border, housng crisis, inflation, crime, etc)



Evangelicals, fundamentalists and JW all reject education as dangerous.


----------



## eagle1462010

surada said:


> Evangelicals, fundamentalists and JW all reject education as dangerous.


Utter Lie........unless it's a liberal arts degree....lmao


----------



## surada

eagle1462010 said:


> Utter Lie........unless it's a liberal arts degree....lmao



Do you have a degree?


----------



## eagle1462010

surada said:


> Do you have a degree?


No............I have very high training in technical schools and the military.......How about you.......hmm

Political Science major...............


----------



## protectionist

Dadoalex said:


> PULLLEEEEEZZZE
> 
> You and your GOP are racist and proud of it.
> 
> And, of course, as is typical of today's GOP, accuse Democrats of being what you love but are afraid of admitting.
> 
> C'mon, admit who you are.  The truth will set you free.


FALSE!  It is you and your Democrats who are racist, and YOU are proud of it, as demonstrated by 1) 57 years of *racist discrimination against whites in affirmative action.*

As also demonstrated more recenty by 2) *CRT* racist-lunacy, and more of it by 3) Biden's *American Rescue Plan* (which ought to be called Rescue Plan As Long As You're Not White), which has been shot to pieces by the courts, for it's blatant anti-white racism.

If all that isn't still enough now we have 4) cities advocating *paying minorities more than whites f*or exactly the same job, and proud of it.


----------



## Lisa558

surada said:


> Evangelicals, fundamentalists and JW all reject education as dangerous.





surada said:


> Evangelicals, fundamentalists and JW all reject education as dangerous.


They ARE promoting a lot of dangerous leftist ideas. Unless they are in STEM fields, kids are coming home on college vacations telling their parents they are white supremacists, that America is a racist country, that Israel is an apartheid state (there are reports that Jews who support Israel are being forced out of student government positions), and that poor blacks are that way for no other reason than whites are suppressing them.

My own niece came home and scolded her parents about their white privilege. My sister told the spoiled brat that if she’s so opposed to “whites privilege,” she would stop paying the $30k a year for her fancy university and the kid could get a job and work her way through it.  My niece shut her mouth after that.


----------



## surada

eagle1462010 said:


> No............I have very high training in technical schools and the military.......How about you.......hmm
> 
> Political Science major...............



Business and literature.. The thrust being broad in liberal arts and critical thinking.


----------



## surada

Lisa558 said:


> They ARE promoting a lot of dangerous leftist ideas. Unless they are in STEM fields, kids are coming home on college vacations telling their parents they are white supremacists, that America is a racist country, that Israel is an apartheid state (there are reports that Jews who support Israel are being forced out of student government positions), and that poor blacks are that way for no other reason than whites are suppressing them.
> 
> My own niece came home and scolded her parents about their white privilege. My sister told the spoiled brat that if she’s so opposed to “whites privilege,” she would stop paying the $30k a year for her fancy university and the kid could get a job and work her way through it.  My niece shut her mouth after that.



She doesn't sound very bright or its a poor school.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lisa558 said:


> They ARE promoting a lot of dangerous leftist ideas. Unless they are in STEM fields, kids are coming home on college vacations telling their parents they are white supremacists, that America is a racist country, that Israel is an apartheid state (there are reports that Jews who support Israel are being forced out of student government positions), and that poor blacks are that way for no other reason than whites are suppressing them.
> 
> My own niece came home and scolded her parents about their white privilege. My sister told the spoiled brat that if she’s so opposed to “whites privilege,” she would stop paying the $30k a year for her fancy university and the kid could get a job and work her way through it.  y niece shut her mouth after that.


The universities are brain washing the kids............Hell they tried it back when I did some college.....Some wacked Professor who would give you a bad grade if your opinion essay didn't match his opinion.

That guy pushed that one day and I let him have it...........Told him it's an opinion piece as he tried to take points off for the opinion........Told him I'd go to the dean if I had to over it..........Ended up getting a B in that BS class...........Was a waste of time and money.


----------



## Lisa558

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  It is you and your Democrats who are racist, and YOU are proud of it, as demonstrated by 1) 57 years of *racist discrimination against whites in affirmative action.*
> 
> As also demonstrated more recenty by 2) *CRT* racist-lunacy, and more of it by 3) Biden's *American Rescue Plan* (which ought to be called Rescue Plan As Long As You're Not White), which has been shot to pieces by the courts, for it's blatant anti-white racism.
> 
> If all that isn't still enough now we have 4) cities advocating *paying minorities more than whites f*or exactly the same job, and proud of it.


To the last point - paying blacks more than whites for the same job - if any leftist loon city tries to get away with that, it should be struck down by the SCOTUS.


----------



## eagle1462010

surada said:


> Business and literature.. The thrust being broad in liberal arts and critical thinking.


So........can you balance your books and do the math for the business..........aka did it allow you to make good money at it?


----------



## surada

eagle1462010 said:


> So........can you balance your books and do the math for the business..........aka did it allow you to make good money at it?



Yes. I made very good money and sold several businesses. The most successful people I know majored in English and Engineering or Accounting and English.. 

Liberal Arts at a good school teaches critical thinking which is a huge leg up in any field including law and medicine.


----------



## Lisa558

surada said:


> She doesn't sound very bright or its a poor school.


She’s brilliant, actually, and it’s a top-tier school.

You are in major denial if you don’t think that liberal universities are teaching kids to believe this nonsense.

The worst are the liberal universities in NYC. I could tell you so many stories your head would explode. Did you know, for example, that the Chair of the History Department at CUNY (a black liberal) was teaching that “Jew doctors” were injecting black newborns with AIDS? And that they refused to fire him for it?


----------



## eagle1462010

surada said:


> Yes. I made very good money and sold several businesses. The most successful people I know majored in English and Engineering or Accounting and English..
> 
> Liberal Arts at a good school teaches critical thinking which is a huge leg up in any field including law and medicine.


So does that make you better than a Instrument technician............hmmm...........Operator in a plant that gets you gas for your car............Machinist who can dial in a motor and pump to 2 thousandths...................

This holier than thou attitude to the workers in the country is an ELITIST Nonsense point.


----------



## Lisa558

surada said:


> Yes. I made very good money and sold several businesses. The most successful people I know majored in English and Engineering or Accounting and English..
> 
> Liberal Arts at a good school teaches critical thinking which is a huge leg up in any field including law and medicine.



That was true 30 or 40 years ago. Nowadays, an English major is just an excuse to party for four years, or six.


----------



## SweetSue92

surada said:


> Evangelicals, fundamentalists and JW all reject education as dangerous.



What in the world are you on about NOW. Honest to Pete this is weapons grade level ignorant. I'm an Evangelical Presbyterian. Both of our pastors read voraciously. My one pastor reads the OT in HEBREW. We have a pretty diverse congregation but many of us are college degreed and beyond.

Really.


----------



## surada

Lisa558 said:


> She’s brilliant, actually, and it’s a top-tier school.
> 
> You are in major denial if you don’t think that liberal universities are teaching kids to believe this nonsense.
> 
> The worst are the liberal universities in NYC. I could tell you so many stories your head would explode. Did you know, for example, that the Chair of the History Department at CUNY (a black liberal) was teaching that “Jew doctors” were injecting black newborns with AIDS? And that they refused to fire him for it?



Sounds like some of the crackpot conspiracy theories we get here every day. A smart kid would recognize that immediately.


----------



## SweetSue92

surada said:


> Sounds like some of the crackpot conspiracy theories we get here every day. A smart kid would recognize that immediately.



Do you consider yourself smart? Because look what you just said about Evangelicals. 

You really should not speak with authority about that which you do not understand. Lest you look stump stupid.


----------



## surada

SweetSue92 said:


> What in the world are you on about NOW. Honest to Pete this is weapons grade level ignorant. I'm an Evangelical Presbyterian. Both of our pastors read voraciously. My one pastor reads the OT in HEBREW. We have a pretty diverse congregation but many of us are college degreed and beyond.
> 
> Really.



I'm sorry. The evangelical ideas have filtered into traditional churches since the 1970s. Hal Lindsey, the rapture and prophetic futurism are rampant.


----------



## SweetSue92

surada said:


> Evangelicals, fundamentalists and JW all reject education as dangerous.



I'm gonna tell at least two of the elders in our church, who are automotive engineers, this very thing surada. They will love it.


----------



## Unkotare

surada said:


> Do you have a degree?


Oh, here we go......


----------



## eagle1462010

surada said:


> Sounds like some of the crackpot conspiracy theories we get here every day. A smart kid would recognize that immediately.


Well the Lunatics from the left are running their own asylums............They end up in elitist minded jobs.........With the opinion they are saving the world every day.............who the hell is gonna save the world from their INSANITY...........

They always have a cause.........It can never end...........they will never be satisfied......


----------



## SweetSue92

surada said:


> I'm sorry. The evangelical ideas have filtered into traditional churches since the 1970s. Hal Lindsey, the rapture and prophetic futurism are rampant.



You have no idea what you're talking about. Really you do not. You are conflating evangelical and fundamentalist. Not the same. 

I come from the Evangelical Reformed tradition. Very cerebral. I am quite sure you know nothing about it.


----------



## eagle1462010

surada said:


> I'm sorry. The evangelical ideas have filtered into traditional churches since the 1970s. Hal Lindsey, the rapture and prophetic futurism are rampant.


You lifted your skirt in other threads Rag Head............which part of the desert are you posting from.......Was clear with your lies about Israel.


----------



## surada

SweetSue92 said:


> I'm gonna tell at least two of the elders in our church, who are automotive engineers, this very thing surada. They will love it.



Ask them if they are Rapture Ready.


----------



## SweetSue92

surada said:


> She doesn't sound very bright or its a poor school.



Bright people can be brainwashed and propagandized. They can also spout ignorant opinions.


----------



## SweetSue92

surada said:


> Ask them if they are Rapture Ready.



More ignorance.

You don't understand the difference between evangelical and fundamentalist do you? You haven't a clue, but won't back down. 

It really shows. In spades.


----------



## surada

SweetSue92 said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about. Really you do not. You are conflating evangelical and fundamentalist. Not the same.
> 
> I come from the Evangelical Reformed tradition. Very cerebral. I am quite sure you know nothing about it.



Victor Paul Wierwille was originally a member of the Evangelical Reformed movement before founding The Way International


----------



## protectionist

surada said:


> Evangelicals, fundamentalists and JW all reject education as dangerous.


What is "JW" ?


----------



## SweetSue92

surada said:


> I'm sorry. The evangelical ideas have filtered into traditional churches since the 1970s. Hal Lindsey, the rapture and prophetic futurism are rampant.



No, that's fundamentalism of a certain brand, and it really began late 1800s. Martin Luther was the OG Evangelical believer. Very, very different. 

Wow.


surada said:


> Victor Paul Wierwille was originally a member of the Evangelical Reformed movement before founding The Way International



And he left it. So? 

You're wrong and also, ignorant about this. But don't let that stop you from spouting bigotry


----------



## SweetSue92

protectionist said:


> What is "JW" ?



I'm sure Jehovah's Witness. 

I pointed out we have several automotive engineers in our congregation, a couple of whom are elders. That killed her point, but all she could do was cry about The Rapture.


----------



## eagle1462010

surada said:


> Ask them if they are Rapture Ready.


Is Mohammed still chasing little girls for Rapture surada.


----------



## surada

SweetSue92 said:


> No, that's fundamentalism of a certain brand, and it really began late 1800s. Martin Luther was the OG Evangelical believer. Very, very different.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> And he left it. So?
> 
> You're wrong and also, ignorant about this. But don't let that stop you from spouting bigotry



Well yeah.. Martin Luther's politics were interesting. He claimed the Catholic Church was the Whore of Babylon and then we were off to the races.

Henry the 8th wanted to take over the properties owned by the Catholic church.


----------



## eagle1462010

My last post will not remain long...

Or me being allowed back on this thread.


----------



## SweetSue92

eagle1462010 said:


> You lifted your skirt in other threads Rag Head............which part of the desert are you posting from.......Was clear with your lies about Israel.



The comment about "rapture futurism" running rampant in evangelical churches is wild. We belonged to one Evangelical congregation for about three years; this one for gosh, 15 now. Not a single sermon, not one, on the Second Coming.

Not.

One.

In either church.

100% dunderheaded


----------



## surada

eagle1462010 said:


> Is Mohammed still chasing little girls for Rapture surada.



That's too stupid for a response.


----------



## protectionist

Lisa558 said:


> They ARE promoting a lot of dangerous leftist ideas. Unless they are in STEM fields, kids are coming home on college vacations telling their parents they are white supremacists, that America is a racist country, that Israel is an apartheid state (there are reports that Jews who support Israel are being forced out of student government positions), and that poor blacks are that way for no other reason than whites are suppressing them.
> 
> My own niece came home and scolded her parents about their white privilege. My sister told the spoiled brat that if she’s so opposed to “whites privilege,” she would stop paying the $30k a year for her fancy university and the kid could get a job and work her way through it.  My niece shut her mouth after that.


Yup. Liberal lunatics are not only running the show with CRT lunacy in universities, but they are also spouting this racist garbage in high schools and lower grades as well, as evidenced by thousands of parents having seen it on their kids' computers, and scolding school boards over it.

One positive result of the pandemic is, it allowed this filth to be exposed to the public, and showed us how deranged the people are who are running "our" schools.


----------



## SweetSue92

surada said:


> Well yeah.. Martin Luther's politics were interesting. He claimed the Catholic Church was the Whore of Babylon and then we were off to the races.
> 
> Henry the 8th wanted to take over the properties owned by the Catholic church.



And how many years have you attended Evangelical churches, sat in their Bible studies, belonged with their people?

This is such a joke I TOLD YOU we have engineers as ELDERS and you waved it off. Right, because you are proven wrong, but can't admit it. That's small of character.


----------



## SweetSue92

surada said:


> That's too stupid for a response.



Survey SAYS:

You have the utmost stupid comment in this thread but are unable to back down.


----------



## surada

SweetSue92 said:


> I'm sure Jehovah's Witness.
> 
> I pointed out we have several automotive engineers in our congregation, a couple of whom are elders. That killed her point, but all she could do was cry about The Rapture.



Automotive engineering usually wouldn't give one a strong background in history or literature. What schools did they go to?


----------



## protectionist

Lisa558 said:


> To the last point - paying blacks more than whites for the same job - if any leftist loon city tries to get away with that, it should be struck down by the SCOTUS.


Yes, but Supreme courts don't always do their job. Affirmative Action should have been struck down 57 years ago the first day it appeared.


----------



## surada

SweetSue92 said:


> More ignorance.
> 
> You don't understand the difference between evangelical and fundamentalist do you? You haven't a clue, but won't back down.
> 
> It really shows. In spades.



Fundamentalists are a subset of the Evangelicals. They are very conservative politically and have a literalist view of the Bible.


----------



## Lisa558

protectionist said:


> Yup. Liberal lunatics are not only running the show with CRT lunacy in universities, but they are also spouting this racist garbage in high schools and lower grades as well, as evidenced by thousands of parents having seen it on their kids' computers, and scolding school boards over it.
> 
> One positive result of the pandemic is, it allowed this filth to be exposed to the public, and showed us how deranged the people are who are running "our" schools.


From what I’ve heard, Garland has not rescinded his order to the FBI to keep the parents who object to the leftist lunacy In its cross-hairs.

That is a move similar to what one would find in Communist China - using state agencies to intimidate citizens who disagree with the politics.


----------



## SweetSue92

surada said:


> That's too stupid for a response.



Here, educate yourself.

At the bottom are FUNDAMENTALIST churches. Assemblies of God, Church of God. Etc.

Toward the middle-top are the EVANGELICALS: Evangelical Lutherans; Presbyterians. 









						The most and least educated U.S. religious groups
					

The share of people completing a college education differs by religion, with members of some faith groups much more educated, on average, than others.




					www.pewresearch.org


----------



## SweetSue92

surada said:


> Fundamentalists are a subset of the Evangelicals. They are very conservative politically and have a literalist view of the Bible.



THank you, I know that. We very particularly wanted an evangelical, not a fundamentalist church. You conflated them and spouted absolute nonsense.


----------



## SweetSue92

surada said:


> Automotive engineering usually wouldn't give one a strong background in history or literature. What schools did they go to?



WHO CARES? That's not what you said. What YOU SAID was that fundamentalists AND EVANGELICALS are anti-education.

Patently, nonsensically, ridiculously untrue. Almost EVERY one of the kids who went to youth group with mine in our Evangelical church went on to get college degrees. Including my own two.

This is crap. Admit you were wrong or let the board decide.


----------



## surada

SweetSue92 said:


> THank you, I know that. We very particularly wanted an evangelical, not a fundamentalist church. You conflated them and spouted absolute nonsense.



Just be careful.. So many traditional Christians have been influenced by prophetic futurism.


----------



## SweetSue92

surada said:


> Just be careful.. So many traditional Christians have been influenced by prophetic futurism.



I WILL NEVER take a warning from you. You are not only wrong, but of such small character you could not admit it. As an educator I find that appalling. I find it anti-education. What you should have said was, "Yes, you're right, I conflated fundamentalism and evangelicalism, and although they share some viewpoints, they are not the same."

But you couldn't. And you want to spout off to me about learning--and give me a warning about a religion I am very well accustomed to and acquainted with.


----------



## surada

SweetSue92 said:


> I WILL NEVER take a warning from you. You are not only wrong, but of such small character you could not admit it. As an educator I find that appalling. I find it anti-education. What you should have said was, "Yes, you're right, I conflated fundamentalism and evangelicalism, and although they share some viewpoints, they are not the same."
> 
> But you couldn't. And you want to spout off to me about learning--and give me a warning about a religion I am very well accustomed to and acquainted with.



Chill out. All fundamentalists are evangelicals but not all evangelicals are fundamentalists. 

The key difference is prophetic futurism.


----------



## protectionist

Lisa558 said:


> From what I’ve heard, Garland has not rescinded his order to the FBI to keep the parents who object to the leftist lunacy In its cross-hairs.
> 
> That is a move similar to what one would find in Communist China - using state agencies to intimidate citizens who disagree with the politics.


Correct.  We are seeing leftist facism directly from the White House. Thank God this idiot was stopped from going to the Supreme Court.


----------



## SweetSue92

surada said:


> Chill out. All fundamentalists are evangelicals but not all evangelicals are fundamentalists.
> 
> The key difference is prophetic futurism.



And other things. Like general education level. You care about that, which is snobbery really. I do not.


----------



## protectionist

SweetSue92 said:


> And other things. Like general education level. You care about that, which is snobbery really. I do not.


Actually,  I consider those who are most "educated", to be among the least knowledgeable, because at least in social affairs, they are very MISeducated, quite UNDEReducated, and are worse off than those with fewer years of what we call "education".


----------



## SweetSue92

protectionist said:


> Actually,  I consider those who are most "educated", to be among the least knowledgeable, because at least in social affairs, they are very MISeducated, quite UNDEReducated, and are worse off than those with fewer years of what we call "education".



Too generalized by half.


----------



## Lisa558

protectionist said:


> Actually,  I consider those who are most "educated", to be among the least knowledgeable, because at least in social affairs, they are very MISeducated, quite UNDEReducated, and are worse off than those with fewer years of what we call "education".


That’s really not true, particularly those of us educated 40 years ago.


----------



## protectionist

Lisa558 said:


> That’s really not true, particularly those of us educated 40 years ago.


I find it to be true. I was educated, and was an educator, 45 years ago.


----------



## Lisa558

protectionist said:


> I find it to be true. I was educated, and was an educator, 45 years ago.


Not in my circles, or in my parents‘ circles (who went to college 70 years ago). We are all highly informed, much more than the average.

What I did notice, even 40 years ago, was that the new college grads were much less mature than the high school grads who had been out in the workforce for a few years.


----------



## protectionist

Lisa558 said:


> Not in my circles, or in my parents‘ circles (who went to college 70 years ago). We are all highly informed, much more than the average.
> 
> What I did notice, even 40 years ago, was that the new college grads were much less mature than the high school grads who had been out in the workforce for a few years.


I am talking about being MISinfoirmed (ex CRT), and UNDERinformed in matters relating to police confrontations. If you were educated about that, you might be the only students in America who were.


----------



## protectionist

Flash said:


> Liberals are the most uneducated people on the planet.
> 
> They think more taxation not only makes a country more prosperous but it also will stop climate change.


They also have no education pertaining to guns & law enforcement. That's because the liberals who run the schools, have no clue about that.   And that is how people get shot by police, when they don't know how to act.


----------



## Kondor3

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


I don't think that Conservatives find Education dangerous...

There's nothing dangerous about Reading, Writing and 'Rithmetic ...

But Conservatives *DO* correctly perceive that schools have become hotbeds of Liberal-Progressive captive-audience indoctrination using taxpayer money...

And... also quite correctly... they've made it quite clear that they've had a bellyful of that and are now actively working to turn that around...

I applaud their efforts and wish them well in this matter...


----------



## Lisa558

protectionist said:


> I am talking about being MISinfoirmed (ex CRT), and UNDERinformed in matters relating to police confrontations. If you were educated about that, you might be the only students in America who were.


I’m talking about 40 years ago, when there was no CRT. And as far as matters relating to police confrontation, we had a different caliber in college back then. Students respected the police and didn’t threaten them. I still say it’s common sense not to present yourself as a threat to a man, or woman, with a gun.


----------



## Nostra

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com



Don't you claim to have an MBA?  Well, you are dangerously stupid.  I believe you have always been dangerously stupid, so who knows if we can blame your "education".


----------



## otto105

protectionist said:


> "Education" in America, is indoctrination to leftist ideology.  It is MISeducation.  With liberals running the government there is much to fear, as we can plainly see, throughout the past year. (Afghanistan, open border, housng crisis, inflation, crime, etc)


Yeah, our educational system should be there to teach a fictionalized white history of a Merica for our current conservative white privilege feelings.


----------



## otto105

Lisa558 said:


> I’m talking about 40 years ago, when there was no CRT. And as far as matters relating to police confrontation, we had a different caliber in college back then. Students respected the police and didn’t threaten them. I still say it’s common sense not to present yourself as a threat to a man, or woman, with a gun.


Like ansti boobitt.


----------



## struth

What I have come to notice often, about Dembot cultist, is they confuse education with intelligence. 

With that said, I don't know any Conservative or Republican that "fears" education.


----------



## protectionist

otto105 said:


> Yeah, our educational system should be there to teach a fictionalized white history of a Merica for our current conservative white privilege feelings.


Red herring.  We all know what the education system should be. It should educate about how things are, not some anti-white racist CRT , anti-police, anti-America trash, and devoid of all education about guns and law enforcement.


----------



## protectionist

struth said:


> What I have come to notice often, about Dembot cultist, is they confuse education with intelligence.
> 
> With that said, I don't know any Conservative or Republican that "fears" education.


I don't fear education. It is MISeducation by liberals that I fear, and rightly so.


----------



## initforme

As a lifelong Christian I am many times apalled by what many christians have done to twist the biblical readings to suit their lifestyles.   Jesus was all about helping the poor and least vulnerable among us.   They then criticize programs that help poor working people.   They also worship Uber wealthy candidates claiming those candidates are great Christians.    BOTH sides are guilty.   If one is different somehow they claim they are an abomination and are unwelcome.   It's the antethesis of Christianity.  It's sad.


----------



## otto105

struth said:


> What I have come to notice often, about Dembot cultist, is they confuse education with intelligence.
> 
> With that said, I don't know any Conservative or Republican that "fears" education.


Just travel out in rural a Merica. 

Look at ratios of college women/men enrollments.


----------



## BackAgain

citygator said:


> On this site the vast majority of Republicans are lacking education and speak from a place of fear.


On this site, the reality is that the liberals seem to be the ones lacking real education and they speak from a place of ignorance, propaganda and dishonesty.  

I don’t wanna over generalize.  There are some intelligent and honest liberals here.

I’m guessing.


----------



## otto105

protectionist said:


> Red herring.  We all know what the education system should be. It should educate about how things are, not some anti-white racist CRT , anti-police, anti-America trash, and devoid of all education about guns and law enforcement.


Thanks for proving my point.

Did you protect your feelings?


----------



## struth

protectionist said:


> I don't fear education. It is MISeducation by liberals that I fear, and rightly so.


True, propaganda is something to be fearful of, often cultist will latch on to it, and believe it, even with the truth in their face...take the Russian Conspiracy hoax for example


----------



## struth

otto105 said:


> Just travel out in rural a Merica.
> 
> Look at ratios of college women/men enrollments.


I have...

and once again, though you prove my point...confusing education with intelligence.  One doesn't have to go to college, to gain intelligence or be intelligent.


----------



## otto105

BackAgain said:


> On this site, the reality is that the liberals seem to be the ones lacking real education and they speak from a place of ignorance, propaganda and dishonesty.
> 
> I don’t wanna over generalize.  There are some intelligent and honest liberals here.
> 
> I’m guessing.


Posts Bluto who exemplifies that which he projects onto others.


----------



## protectionist

Lisa558 said:


> I’m talking about 40 years ago, when there was no CRT. And as far as matters relating to police confrontation, we had a different caliber in college back then. Students respected the police and didn’t threaten them. I still say it’s common sense not to present yourself as a threat to a man, or woman, with a gun.


There was LOTS of CRT 40 years ago. My fellow college teachers would sit in the faculty lounge, and brag about how they indoctrinated students into believing the white privilege fantasy (while whites were being discriminated against by affirmative action).

They exchanged notes about how they demonized America, the military, and police. 

Sure, its common sense to keep your hands visible to police, but some people lack common sense, and they need to be trained.


----------



## otto105

struth said:


> True, propaganda is something to be fearful of, often cultist will latch on to it, and believe it, even with the truth in their face...take the Russian Conspiracy hoax for example


The 2020 election was stolen, Q is real....CRT is hate...


----------



## protectionist

struth said:


> I have...
> 
> and once again, though you prove my point...confusing education with intelligence.  One doesn't have to go to college, to gain intelligence or be intelligent.


Exactly correct.  One of the reasons why cities have such large %s of Democrats is because of the false and ridiculous ideas they are taught in colleges, which turn them into liberal loon robots.


----------



## protectionist

otto105 said:


> The 2020 election was stolen, Q is real....CRT is hate...


correct


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


Conservatives find the leftist politics injected into education dangerous.


----------



## struth

otto105 said:


> The 2020 election was stolen, Q is real....CRT is hate...


ok....not sure what your point is?   The 2016 was stolen?  Atifia isn't real.  Education equal intelligence...what?  What are you trying to say, other then prove you really have nothing to say at all?


----------



## struth

otto105 said:


> Just travel out in rural a Merica.
> 
> Look at ratios of college women/men enrollments.


Why are blue states the least literate in the country?  Cali and NY are leading the charge: 





__





						U.S. Literacy Rates by State 2022
					





					worldpopulationreview.com


----------



## BackAgain

otto105 said:


> Posts Bluto who exemplifies that which he projects onto others.


That was an absolutely ordinary Neener Neener “nuh uh, you!” Response — even by dodo’s usual lack of standards.


----------



## citygator

I’m telling you guys. Most of you are poorly educate and voted Trump because of it. Your assssment of the education system is as accurate as your assessment of virology.You should stop listening to fear and start reading.


----------



## BackAgain

citygator said:


> I’m telling you guys. Most of you are poorly educate and voted Trump because of it. Your assssment of the education system is as accurate as your assessment of virology.You should stop listening to fear and start reading.


Tell us more about how any of us are “poorly educate” ya hapless dickface.


----------



## Flash

Uneducated people think that if we just give Socialism one more chance then it will somehow miraculously work this time in the US.


----------



## JustAGuy1

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com



LOL, whatever you need to tell yourself sweet cheeks.


----------



## themirrorthief

otto105 said:


> More faulty conservative old guy thinking.
> 
> Shouldn't you be watching your yard for kids?


joe  biden  your  liberal  god  is  old  as a  mountain  and  horribly  senile


----------



## themirrorthief

struth said:


> I have...
> 
> and once again, though you prove my point...confusing education with intelligence.  One doesn't have to go to college, to gain intelligence or be intelligent.


college  teaches  you  what  its  like  to  be  burdened  with  ghastly  debt


----------



## Indeependent

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com


I was wondering why almost every scientist and MD I know votes R.


----------



## Colin norris

protectionist said:


> It has failed everyone, especially in the area of guns & law enforcement. That's what you get in an education system run by liberals.



Where is your evidence the system is rum by liberals because I'm calling you a liar. 

If it's so bad, why did you send your kids to public schools?  Send them to private 
schools and stop bludging off the taxpayers.


----------



## otto105

themirrorthief said:


> college  teaches  you  what  its  like  to  be  burdened  with  ghastly  debt


And how to make twice the money in a lifetime over a hillbilly.


----------



## otto105

Indeependent said:


> I was wondering why almost every scientist and MD I know votes R.


I wonder how many you actually know.


----------



## citygator

themirrorthief said:


> college  teaches  you  what  its  like  to  be  burdened  with  ghastly  debt


You’ll make $1M more in your life if you go to college. Really good American don’t get a chance to go and are burdened with struggling to make ends meet. Democrats have a better vision of what a working man should be able to afford in America. Republicans want you mad at brown skinned people so you don’t notice that’s they just want the top 1% to prosper and the rest to struggle.


----------



## Unkotare

citygator said:


> ... Really good American don’t get a chance to go and are burdened with struggling to make ends meet. Democrats have a better vision of what a working man should be able to afford in America. Republicans want you mad at brown skinned people so you don’t notice that’s they just want the top 1% to prosper and the rest to struggle.


Banal bullshit.


----------



## citygator

Unkotare said:


> Banal bullshit.


ISR… Intellectually Stunted Response.


----------



## Nostra

citygator said:


> I’m telling you guys. Most of you are poorly educate and voted Trump because of it. Your assssment of the education system is as accurate as your assessment of virology.You should stop listening to fear and start reading.


You have a single digit IQ, Dumbass.


----------



## Nostra

citygator said:


> You’ll make $1M more in your life if you go to college. Really good American don’t get a chance to go and are burdened with struggling to make ends meet. Democrats have a better vision of what a working man should be able to afford in America. Republicans want you mad at brown skinned people so you don’t notice that’s they just want the top 1% to prosper and the rest to struggle.


ISR.


----------



## Dragonlady

harmonica said:


> citygator blacks graduate at much lower rates ..blacks are liberals



Blacks graduate at lower rates because they have fewer income supports and can't afford to continue.  Yet another example of white fools using statistics based on race to prove that black people aren't as smart, hardworking or capable as whites.  Thus justifying white privilege and spending less on educating poor black children.

If you were to do a study based on income levels, you'll get the same result.  But then you couldn't rationalize depriving inner city kids of a good education.


----------



## Nostra

Dragonlady said:


> Blacks graduate at lower rates because they have fewer income supports and can't afford to continue.  Yet another example of white fools using statistics based on race to prove that black people aren't as smart, hardworking or capable as whites.  Thus justifying white privilege and spending less on educating poor black children.
> 
> If you were to do a study based on income levels, you'll get the same result.  But then you couldn't rationalize depriving inner city kids of a good education.


K-12 is free to all kids in America, you lying sack of shit KKKanadian.


----------



## Dragonlady

Nostra said:


> You have a single digit IQ, Dumbass.



Do you have any comments that aren't insults about the IQ of others.  Just how low is your IQ?  Calling people  "stupid" is a reflection of what you like least in yourself, so and I can understand why you call others "low IQ", other than to emulate Donald Trump.

Just like Bripat, those who call others "morons" are projecting what they like least about themselves, onto those they hope to insult.


----------



## Nostra

Dragonlady said:


> Do you have any comments that aren't insults about the IQ of others.  Just how low is your IQ?  Calling people  "stupid" is a reflection of what you like least in yourself, so and I can understand why you call others "low IQ", other than to emulate Donald Trump.
> 
> Just like Bripat, those who call others "morons" are projecting what they like least about themselves, onto those they hope to insult.





Dragonlady said:


> Says the guy with the "moron hall of shame".





Dragonlady said:


> The only "irrational moron" here is YOU.  If Trump doesn't endorse the KKK, why doesn't he disavow any of these hate groups and terrorists?  He has been asked repeatedly to condemn these people and he steadfastly refuses to disavow them.
> 
> So A endorses B, and B enthusiastically embraces A and doesn't disavow them or condemn their behaviour, that qualifies as an "endorsement" in my books.,
> 
> Not to mention Trump's obviously racism, xenophobia and misogyny which he openly displays at all times.





Dragonlady said:


> What illegal vote, Moron.
> 
> For the past decade, ever since the demographics showed the Republicans losing ground with every demographic other than white men, Republicans have claimed that illegals are voting, but they have yet to provide a shred of evidence that they are.  Study after study has shown that illegals are NOT voting, or even attempting to vote.
> 
> Illegals voting is just the boogey man that Republicans claim is the reason they're losing elections.   Nothing could be further from the truth.  Bad policies which have impoverished working Americans are the reason Republicans can't win elections.  Instead of coming up with better policies which HELP working Americans, the Republican solution is to stop people from voting against them by limiting who can vote.


----------



## Unkotare

citygator said:


> ISR… Intellectually Stunted Response.


Your trite, partisan nonsense is just boring and predictable.


----------



## Unkotare

Dragonlady said:


> ... But then you couldn't rationalize depriving inner city kids of a good education.


??????????????????????????


----------



## BackAgain

otto105 said:


> And how to make twice the money in a lifetime over a hillbilly.


Wouldn’t make a difference if you liberals ever gain full control.  Your penchant for massive spending makes confiscation of all income and all accumulated wealth inevitable.


----------



## citygator

Unkotare said:


> Your trite, partisan nonsense is just boring and predictable.


ISR


----------



## Nostra

citygator said:


> ISR


ISR


----------



## Indeependent

otto105 said:


> I wonder how many you actually know.


I'm an Orthodox Jew living in Nassau County...
Several hundred, plus my daughter.


----------



## Lisa558

Dragonlady said:


> Blacks graduate at lower rates because they have fewer income supports and can't afford to continue.  Yet another example of white fools using statistics based on race to prove that black people aren't as smart, hardworking or capable as whites.  Thus justifying white privilege and spending less on educating poor black children.
> 
> If you were to do a study based on income levels, you'll get the same result.  But then you couldn't rationalize depriving inner city kids of a good education.


So you’re writing a post to defend black people because….. racism!!….and yet include a racist comment about whites and a very disdainful comment about Jews.

And actually, stats show that blacks from the SAME income levels as whites score much worse on SATs, including those in the $200,000 category.


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> But I did NOT open with a lie, and you have not posted anything to back up your wild claim that it was a "lie".
> 
> Claiming that a simple and common typo is "mispelling", is pretty damned STUPID!


You did and there's no reason for me to discuss your lies.

AND

Ehen you're insulting someone's intelligence it is a good idea no to appear stupid.  You FAILED.  So what else is new?


----------



## Dadoalex

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  *It is you and your Democrats who are racist*, and YOU are proud of it, as demonstrated by 1) 57 years of *racist discrimination against whites in affirmative action.*
> 
> As also demonstrated more recenty by 2) *CRT* racist-lunacy, and more of it by 3) Biden's *American Rescue Plan* (which ought to be called Rescue Plan As Long As You're Not White), which has been shot to pieces by the courts, for it's blatant anti-white racism.
> 
> If all that isn't still enough now we have 4) cities advocating *paying minorities more than whites f*or exactly the same job, and proud of it.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Tell me that when you get back from your next KKK-Prou Boys meeting!

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Colin norris

Dadoalex said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Tell me that when you get back from your next KKK-Prou Boys meeting!
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


What does bwhahahaha mean? 
Is it code from  republican stupidity or a foreign language.


----------



## Dragonlady

Nostra said:


> K-12 is free to all kids in America, you lying sack of shit KKKanadian.



Where did I say otherwise?  And once again you lie about what I've posted and then call me a "liar" based on your inability to read or comprehend.  You must believe that others are as stupid and gullible as you are to believe this shit.

A free education that doesn't provide you with adequate resources - text books, computers, as rich white, suburban neighbourhoods, isn't even a "separate but equal" scenario.  Inner city kids are being trained to be janitors and waiters.  They have fewer opportunities for scholarships because they have fewer extra-curriculars at inner city school.


----------



## Unkotare

Dragonlady said:


> .... They have fewer opportunities for scholarships because they have fewer extra-curriculars at inner city school.


You are an ignorant, presumptuous, busy-body foreign fool, shooting your mouth off about things you know nothing about.


----------



## otto105

Unkotare said:


> You are an ignorant, presumptuous, busy-body foreign fool, shooting your mouth off about things you know nothing about.


She's also right.


----------



## Unkotare

otto105 said:


> She's also right.


No, she's not. She is an ignorant simpleton.


----------



## frigidweirdo

citygator said:


> A quick short read that nails it. Conservatives think education is brainwashing when in fact education gives one the tools to freely reject poorly supported arguments and bad logic.
> 
> _There is no mystery why conservatives find education dangerous. A 2015 Pew Research Center study quantified that the better educated one is, the more likely one is to hold liberal beliefs. But I’d argue, contrary to what conservatives seem to feel, that’s not because of bullying professors shouting left-wing dogma. Rather, it’s because_ *once you learn how to think, you’re less susceptible to thin reasoning and easy answers. And increasingly, that’s all conservatism’s got.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pitts Jr. Why some conservatives find education dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtstandard.com



Essentially they like brainwashing. They want everyone to be brainwashed into their own doctrine. Anything is else they'll slam as "brainwashing".

And this is because they've been brainwashed into thinking whatever they're told. No matter how contradictory.


----------



## otto105

Unkotare said:


> No, she's not. She is an ignorant simpleton.


Sure, sure did she ever claim to see Russia from her house? Bitch about the "lamestream media"? Or read all of them newspapers and such?


----------



## Unkotare

otto105 said:


> Sure, sure did she ever claim to see Russia from her house? Bitch about the "lamestream media"? Or read all of them newspapers and such?


Any other partisan nonsense you feel the need to spew?


----------



## otto105

Unkotare said:


> Any other partisan nonsense you feel the need to spew?


Did she not do all those things.


----------



## Unkotare

otto105 said:


> Did she not do all those things.


Go take a walk and make sure everyone sees your DNC t-shirt, you mindless shill.


----------



## otto105

Unkotare said:


> Go take a walk and make sure everyone sees your DNC t-shirt, you mindless shill.


Why do you deny the truth?


----------



## Unkotare

otto105 said:


> Why do you deny the truth?


Why don't you try being something other than a hyper-partisan clown for once?


----------



## struth

otto105 said:


> Sure, sure did she ever claim to see Russia from her house? Bitch about the "lamestream media"? Or read all of them newspapers and such?


1) no she didn’t say that.  That was an SNL skit, where you apparently get your news
2) or maybe it was the lame stream media that ran the SNL skit and lied to you about her saving it 
3) maybe you should read a newspaper and such


----------



## citygator

struth said:


> 1) no she didn’t say that.  That was an SNL skit, where you apparently get your news
> 2) or maybe it was the lame stream media that ran the SNL skit and lied to you about her saving it
> 3) maybe you should read a newspaper and such


The real joke was she kept saying this as an answer to foreign policy.


----------



## struth

citygator said:


> The real joke was she kept saying this as an answer to foreign policy.


What's the joke?  You can see Russia for Alaska...they are in fact beside one another.   Did you not know that?


----------



## citygator

struth said:


> What's the joke?  You can see Russia for Alaska...they are in fact beside one another.   Did you not know that?


The joke is that she used it as an example of her foreign policy experience.  That’s like asking me what’s my rocket science experience and I answer I watched the shuttle take off from my front yard.


----------



## struth

citygator said:


> The joke is that she used it as an example of her foreign policy experience.  That’s like asking me what’s my rocket science experience and I answer I watched the shuttle take off from my front yard.


how is it not an example?  he state has to deal with a foreign nation…two in fact as it’s neighbor.

with that said though that’s a rather stupid question in general for a VP that’s a Gov.  Likely only asked because she was a woman.

I don’t recall Obama being asked that question


----------



## citygator

struth said:


> how is it not an example?  he state has to deal with a foreign nation…two in fact as it’s neighbor.
> 
> with that said though that’s a rather stupid question in general for a VP that’s a Gov.  Likely only asked because she was a woman.
> 
> I don’t recall Obama being asked that question


What’s your point? She had a really good speech at the Republican convention then imploded in countless interviews.  She was poorly vetted on the national stage. She was a governor for 2 year and smoking hot which were her qualifications. Reality TV proved to be her home afterwards. There were way better Republican women but McCain just picked poorly.


----------



## struth

citygator said:


> What’s your point? She had a really good speech at the Republican convention then imploded in countless interviews.  She was poorly vetted on the national stage. She was a governor for 2 year and smoking hot which were her qualifications. Reality TV proved to be her home afterwards. There were way better Republican women but McCain just picked poorly.


my point was you didn’t know alaska bordered two foreign countries, yet attacked her…my guess you wouldn’t of done that had she not been a woman 

you’re  a sexist idiot.


----------



## citygator

struth said:


> my point was you didn’t know alaska bordered two foreign countries, yet attacked her…my guess you wouldn’t of done that had she not been a woman
> 
> you’re  a sexist idiot.


Nikki Haley has terrible politics but is and accomplished well spoken Republican.  After that the two most famous women republicans are swing voters for Democrats : Murkowski and Collins. After that you have Kay Ivey Governor Alabama, Kristi Noem Governor South Dakota,  and Kim Reynolds Governor Iowa. Slim picking over there which is why McCain had to settle. Most of those weren’t available in 2009.


----------



## Flash

Here is a great example of a Liberal having an advance degree but being dumber than a door knob:

*The responsibility of raising a child ultimately belongs to the government. A parent may feel they know best, but the government does know best.*
*— Ann Lesby, PhD (she/her) \uD83C\uDF08 (@AnnLesbyPhD)

December 26, 2021*


----------



## Flash




----------



## citygator

Flash said:


> Here is a great example of a Liberal having an advance degree but being dumber than a door knob:
> 
> *The responsibility of raising a child ultimately belongs to the government. A parent may feel they know best, but the government does know best.*
> *— Ann Lesby, PhD (she/her) \uD83C\uDF08 (@AnnLesbyPhD)
> 
> December 26, 2021*


You’ve been trolled. Ann Lesby (lesbian gender studies phd) is a fake account posting you should wear masks on zoom calls and the government should raise your kids as a right wing joke account. You’ve been had.


----------



## citygator

Flash said:


> View attachment 581384


You’ve been trolled. Statistically Adam makes more than Chris. This is a right wing troll meme. You’ve been had.


----------



## Flash

citygator said:


> You’ve been trolled. Statistically Adam makes more than Chris. This is a right wing troll meme. You’ve been had.
> View attachment 581388


How many shithead Libards that major in Philosophy get a job other than being a stock boy at Walmart?


----------



## Flash

citygator said:


> You’ve been trolled. Ann Lesby (lesbian gender studies phd) is a fake account posting you should wear masks on zoom calls and the government should raise your kids as a right wing joke account. You’ve been had.




It gets better Moon Bat.


----------



## citygator

Flash said:


> It gets better Moon Bat.
> 
> View attachment 581392
> 
> View attachment 581390


It’s not a real person fuckwad it’s an attempt to troll.  It is a right wing nut like you.  Ann Lesby fuckwad is a fake person… Like Devin Nunes Cow. News flash: It’s not really his cow.


----------



## eagle1462010

Flash said:


> View attachment 581384


That was awesome......lmao

I remember talking to a doctor who was full of herself and was complaining about a electrician who came to her  house for a receptacle........It was a GFCI and the Doctor didn't know how to reset it and paid $100 to watch the electrician hit the reset button and leave.

This doctor misdiagnosed my wife and we demanded another test after she said it wasn't needed.  A simple ultrasound showed the problem after we forced it.........Gall bladder......

Anyways.......I ripped her for saying how they overcharged us. for everything...and how it was Karma on the GFCI.


----------



## eagle1462010

citygator said:


> It’s not a real person fuckwad it’s an attempt to troll.  It is a right wing nut like you.  Ann Lesby fuckwad is a fake person… Like Devin Nunes Cow. News flash: It’s not really his cow.


aka People who build America must bow to the office man who might get a paper cut at work.

lmao


----------



## Flash

citygator said:


> It’s not a real person fuckwad it’s an attempt to troll.  It is a right wing nut like you.  Ann Lesby fuckwad is a fake person… Like Devin Nunes Cow. News flash: It’s not really his cow.


Most people on this forum thinks that you are a troll account because nobody can be as Libtard stupid as you are and be real.


----------



## citygator

Flash said:


> Most people on this forum thinks that you are a troll account because nobody can be as Libtard stupid as you are and be real.


No one thinks I’m dumb or a troll. They don’t like my sound politics but that is their problem which I’m happy to debate about.  You fell for a troll twitter account with an obvious fake name of Ann Lesby and you wanna call me stupid?  Funny.


----------



## Flash

citygator said:


> No one thinks I’m dumb or a troll. They don’t like my sound politics but that is their problem which I’m happy to debate about.  You fell for a troll twitter account with an obvious fake name of Ann Lesby and you wanna call me stupid?  Funny.


----------

